# File Conversions to .dst for Embroidery Are no Longer Being Accepted



## bmacdonald

Hey all,

I am in a bit of a bind. I need to convert a .jpeg logo to a .dst image in order for an embroidery store to stitch the logo on a hat. It's a birthday present for my boss and I need to have it in a week! Unfortunately, the embroidery store will be charging me an exorbitant amount to digitize the logo, so I am looking for a more cost-effective solution.

I noticed an expired thread where a distinguished member (Noyb) had converted a simply logo for someone into .dst format. If Noyb (or any other user) could help me out, you'd be saving my life.

Any info on free .dst conversion software would also be helpful, as google has failed me on this one.

Thanks

*****

*Edit by Administrator Cookiegal regarding this thread:

Please post all of your requests for .DST file conversions for embroidery projects in that designated thread. Our resources are limited as we only have a couple of members who are able to do this type of work and willing to give of their time and expertise so please be patient. Unfortunately, we may not be able to handle all requests.

Note that, in order to ensure that only the intended recipient receives the digitized file, instead of uploading it as an attachment in the public forums, it will be emailed to you. Therefore, please make sure that you have the option to receive emails enabled in your profile for this purpose. You can always disable that option again once you've received the file.

PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT ANYONE BY EMAIL WITH A REQUEST FOR .DST FILE CONVERSION. THE REQUESTS ARE TO BE MADE IN THE DESIGNATED THREAD ONLY.

To find the setting to enable/disable the option to receive email click on My Account then down the left side click on Edit Options and then scroll down to the section entitled Messaging & Notification where you just need to add or remove the check mark from the box beside Receive Email from Other Members. Once you've made your selection then scroll down to the very bottom and click on Save Changes for new setting to take effect.

IMPORTANT NOTICE:

Many graphics are protected by copyright so before posting for assistance please be sure that your logo or image is not subject to any such restrictions. If we feel that there may be a copyright issue then the request for assistance will be deleted by a Moderator.*


----------



## bmacdonald

By the way, here is the attached logo, if anyone wants to try their hand at converting it. Obviously only the red part would need to be stitched to the hat.


----------



## Noyb

You found me  ... and Welcome to the TSG Forum
There's a good reason why Google couldn't find any Digitizing or Conversion Freeware 

How's this ??? ... The dst files are in the zip folder.
I've outlined it in Black .. The actual thread color can be chosen (or omitted) when it's stitched.


----------



## bmacdonald

Noyb! Unbelievable.  I never expected such a speedy response. Thank you so so so much, I owe you my life. Sending many good vibes and as much positive karma as I can muster in your direction! 

I downloaded the free version of embird and it opened your DST file without a problem. You're saving me close to 70 dollars here, I can't thank you enough.

I'll try anyway! Thanks a million!


----------



## Noyb

I used Janome's digitizing software that you can get for free ... Here.
This creates a Janome jef Embroidery file.
Then I converted it with BuzzXplore (Not Free)

The trick is that I had to redraw your Image in Photoshop (also not free) to get clean edges in a bmp format for the digitizing software to know where the outline is.
I've never seen the results of a jef > dst conversion or my Digitizing .. I'd like to know how it works out.


----------



## Berserk616

Hi!

Can someone please help me convert this jpeg. into a stitch-file (dst) ?

Thx


----------



## Noyb

Welcome to the TSG Forum.
How's this Look ???


----------



## Noyb

I didn't like that one ...
I've outlined the letters in Red to possibly sharpen the outline.
You can change (manually choose) the red thread color when it's stitched.


----------



## Berserk616

Wow you are fast. Can you mace it 9" wide? And i think i want it without the outline.. Just as simple as possible Thx!!


----------



## Noyb

9" is outside my hoop area ... Maybe the person that sews it can change the size ???
I'd leave the outline stitch to clean up the edges .. But have the color changed to Black.


----------



## Berserk616

I see. But thanks anyway So I just sew those to dst files on top of each other? First the "Fill-file" and the the outline-file with the same color?


----------



## Noyb

Wait .. I tried my resizing software .. (I had to learn how to change hoop sizes )
Try this ...

The fill is the first thread change (selection) ..
The outline will be the second thread change (choice) ....
It could be eliminated but I'd have it stitched in Black to clean up the edges.

I used red so you could see it in my (Thumbnail preview) .. and force a thread change procedure ...
You don't have to change the thread .. or even have it sewed.


----------



## Noyb

Are you doing this yourself .. (What machine) ...
Or having someone else embroidery it ??


----------



## Berserk616

I'm doing it myself  Borrows a machine from a friend. Thats why I want it to be only one color so I don't mess things up. I'm not an expert on that machine... =p Don't remember the name of the machine..


----------



## Noyb

different machines use a different Embroidery file type ...
Let me know if you need a different embroidery file type ..
I'd rather work in a Janome embroidery file (jef) so I don't have to do all the conversions.
I'm not sure how well the conversion work.


----------



## Berserk616

I'm sure it uses dst files. I'll try the berserk9 file you made me and see if i can figure it out Thanks a lot!


----------



## Noyb

Stay in touch .. And let me know how it works out.
So far, I've done about a dozen of these and no one has told me if they work.


----------



## Petsdvm

Need help with converting my new .jpg logo to .dst format for embroidery. Can't seem to figure it out on my own and hate to pay astronomical fees a shop wants here locally in the Tulsa area but don't mind paying something! Any guidance is appreciated immensely!

"the pet's DVM"


----------



## Noyb

Attach the Image Here ..
And Welcome to the TSG Forum


----------



## Noyb

I can't do the monitor .. Maybe the symbol on the screen added to the text.
The Text might be a little thin.


----------



## Petsdvm

That's ok, thanks for looking at it. Would need it all converted as a whole.


----------



## goffin

Noyb

I know you are helping people with this conversion problem.

I am trying to upload a .png file you may help with.

It will certainly save our Junior Golf club money.

Not sure if I have attached it correctly.........please get back to me !


----------



## Noyb

Welcome to the TSG Forum.
How's this look ???


----------



## goffin

Looks fantastic - will take it to the embroiderers monday and see if they can read it.......

You are a legend !!


----------



## Noyb

Let me know how it looks .. I'm a little worried how the Text will look when stitched
Nice png :up:


----------



## pongstar

Nyob I have been trying to get a .dst file so that I can have my image embroidered onto a hat. Can you please help me, I went to lids today and they wanted $100 for a file conversion. My email address is here is the link to my logo it's 4mb in a .tiff format. I would love to get this embroidered today. Thanks for any help

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/pslogoredesign2allblack.png/


----------



## Noyb

Not sure I should have been doing this to a Trade Marked Logo ... Use it at you own risk 
The TM was too small to stitch .. I removed it.
Remove your address unless you like spam ... The Bots are watching


----------



## pongstar

thank you im going to try to print this on my hat tomorrow. Don't worry about the trademark logo it's my company. I'll post a picture if I can get it printed.


----------



## J12H

I just learned that .DST existed and notice that Noyb seems to be a knight in shining armor. i was wondering if you could help me with a .png of a simpe design?


----------



## Noyb

Attach a picture ??


----------



## J12H




----------



## Noyb

Like This ???


----------



## J12H

Yes perfect your so pro.


----------



## goffin

Noyb

Thought I'd update you on the conversion you sent me a few days back.

It looked great as a bitmap, but at the embroiderers the samples showed gaps between threads, and the continuous thread linking the letters of the motto underneath was not considered to be the right thing. Separate letters only...I could see their point when they made up a sample. The looser thread could easily snag. Their examples showed a much higher concentration of stitching.

Anyway - Thanks for trying - sorry the feedback isn't better but you needed to know.

Derek


----------



## Noyb

Thanks for the feedback .. But not sure I understand.
They are separate letters and should be joined only once.
I had to increase the gap between the letters for the gap to even show and I was worried about the opening in the P & O 
Sorry ... That's the best stitch resolution I can get with the Software I'm using.


----------



## pongstar

NOYB I took the image (thanks again by the way) to the guy at lids and he told me I forget exactly how he said it would the text stitching around the edges would not be crisp because of the file. I'm not exactly sure I don't know this stuff very well but maybe could I send you a higher quality image in the photoshop format I have our logo in?


----------



## Noyb

I can add a straight stitch border around the "images" that should make then edges crisper ...
Shown here in red so you can see it.
But your Letters are too "Fat" for the Stitch resolution


----------



## heddiethomas

I am trying to find a way to convert a logo to a .dst. Can you help? NYOB


----------



## heddiethomas

This is the .gif version of what I need. Can someone help?


----------



## Noyb

Welcome to the TSG Forum .... How's this look ????


----------



## ryanerb

Noyb, you are awesome! I found this thread. I don't know if you would mind converting this gif (transparent background) to a DST file so I could get a hat printed. I promise I will post a final result picture!!

-Ryan


----------



## Noyb

How's this look ???


----------



## ryanerb

Noyb said:


> How's this look ???


awesome, i'll take it to the shop and let you know how it goes! THANK YOU!!


----------



## ryanerb

Final result!









Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## I3illa

Heyy Noyb, I've seen your awesome work! Much like the others, I'm in a similar situation. I'd like to customize a hat but it costs far too much for me. If you wouldn't mind, can you convert this file into .dst? I only want the eyes, not the blank white background :$ Thank you sooo much!!! I'll really appreciate it and show you how the outcome turned out!! If you need my e-mail, it's [email protected]


----------



## I3illa

Only the inside of the eye is to remain white, but white anywhere else is meant to be the hat :$ (Including the white in between the eyebrows, and in between the scars and the 3 lines under the eye) :$ Thank You soo much, your time and generosity is much appreciated!!!


----------



## Noyb

I think you may be expecting too much Detail from Embroidery


----------



## I3illa

Hey Noyb! THANK YOU sooo much!!!!!  You're right, it is very detailed, but this is my first-ever hat, so I figured I may as well customize it as much as I possibly can to resemble me :$ I will show you how the hat turns out! And if you wouldn't mind, can you put this picture in .DST as well? :$ It would really be appreciated :$ Thank You soo much Noyb, this means a lot to me!!


----------



## Noyb

You still have areas that are too small to stitch...


----------



## I3illa

THANK YOU soo much Noyb!!!  Do you think the areas too small to stitch will make it unstitchable when i go to Lids tomorrow? *-)


----------



## I3illa

I'm sorry for asking so much, but would you mind making the outlining for the tiger picture in black? :$ Or will Lids be able to change the code and make it the blue-black colour as you did for the first picture? *-)


----------



## Noyb

Lids will be able to manually select the thread color to what you want.


----------



## I3illa

Thanks a lot Noyb for your help!!!


----------



## kgbishop

So i heard this is the digitizing spot could u please do this simple image for me and also could u tell me wat program ur using


----------



## Noyb

Customizer 10000 plus v3.6 for the digitizing and Buzzxplore v1.27 (the old one) for the conversion from jef to dst
Welcome to the TSG Forum and How's this ???


----------



## AJH76

Hi

Is there any chance you could convert this for my Girls football team? would be realy nice to have the team logo on their new kit!

The printers are quoting more for the conversion than they are to add to 15 kits!!!!

The white bits in the crest need to be embroidered white, just to avoid any confusion, thanks


----------



## Noyb

Got a better Image to work with ???
I need a clean, high resolution, image to start with


----------



## AJH76

is this 24bit bmp any better?


----------



## Noyb

Sorry, But No. I'd have to completely recreate it.


----------



## AJH76

Would JPEG or PNG be better? I have the original in Photoshop but is was quite large I can cut some of the background out of the original.


----------



## Noyb

I'll take the Photoshop ... I'll PM you my Email address.


----------



## AJH76

Thanks, have fired the file over


----------



## Noyb

Still a problem, I need Clean (Sharp) edges with no color (jpg) distortion.
There is a minimum width I can stitch .. The border around the shield may need to be increased.
How wide are these ??? ... The Text may not fit and be readable.. (all blurred together in a blob)


----------



## AJH76

It is 6cm wide at the text and 7.5cm tall at the longest point


----------



## Noyb

The Text will not be readable when Stitched.
I can't work that Small.


----------



## AJH76

Thanks for trying, much appreciated


----------



## Noyb

Here's about what it would look like at Twice the size.
The Black outline will also be a problem


----------



## kgbishop

Noyb said:


> Customizer 10000 plus v3.6 for the digitizing and Buzzxplore v1.27 (the old one) for the conversion from jef to dst
> Welcome to the TSG Forum and How's this ???


The Red Area is Just The hat. i cant really tell if it is but wanted it thick like the logo on hats. and the white part as the out line threading


----------



## Noyb

You mean like This ????


----------



## kgbishop

Noyb said:


> You mean like This ????


this picture shows what i meant about it being thick


----------



## kgbishop

and also that side to side stitch


----------



## Noyb

The thickness is not a normal embroidery process .... It's stitched over Puffy Foam
I used a side x side ( horizontal ) stitch


----------



## kgbishop

o can you make it just a side to side stitch "satin stitch" thats just really dense thanks thats all . check out the link


----------



## Noyb

My Choices


----------



## inspgadget24

Noyb,
Sorry to add one more to your list but would you mind converting this .jpg to .dst for me? Thanks so much.


----------



## Noyb

Welcome to the TSG Forum ... Something like this ???


----------



## inspgadget24

That is perfect. Thank you so much. You are awesome


----------



## TexasHeather

Hi Noyb,

Firstly, I just want to say that you've been really generous helping all these people out and I wanted to thank you for being a positive force in the world. Karma (or vibes or whatever you believe in) is definitely taking notice of your good deeds.

Secondly, I wanted to know if you would help me too (did you see it coming?  Even if you can't help, I still meant what I said above!)

I just needed these two images converted to .dst. I just need the images, not the white backgrounds (background should be clear). As a promise, I will post a picture of the finished product so you can see how your work comes out. Thank you!!!


----------



## Noyb

TexasHeather said:


> ... did you see it coming?...


That was a Total Surprise


----------



## TexasHeather

You're seriously fantastic. THANK YOU.


----------



## Noyb

You're going to give me a big head


----------



## TexasHeather

Noyb - 

It turned out AMAZING - my husband loves it and even the guy at "the hat store" (not sure if we can mention names) thought it was really cool!

THANK YOU for all your help. I am going to insist to the universe that good karma comes your way for being a great person! :up::up::up:

Thanks again,
Heather


----------



## Noyb

Thanks for the followup pics ... I see they changed the thread color of the text on the cannon.


----------



## flores0727

I understand u are the person that can assist with dst conversion? Can u help?


----------



## flores0727

Here is the url for my image.Can u convert?

Thanks


----------



## Noyb

It's too Detailed .... I can't stitch detail that small ... Sorry


----------



## flores0727

Thanks, Ill try to find a different logo.


----------



## C3Journey

Noyb can you convert the attached jpg into .dst for us?

Many Thanks


----------



## Noyb

Try This .... The Navy Blue stitch is an outline that you can eliminate if you want.


----------



## C3Journey

Many Thanks!

From your comment about the navy blue stitch, I assume that now we have the .dst file the thread colors can be changed at will?

Thanks


----------



## Noyb

I made it a different color to force a thread change procedure.
You can manually select a different thread color (like black) or skip it.


----------



## deeillest

i need help with the same problem i been trying how to learn how to do this but not able too get it in dst format ): can u help me please


----------



## Noyb

Attach picture


----------



## cheeserugby

can anyone help i need to get a picture for my local rugby team for their shirt badge asap please help


----------



## Noyb

Too much detail to embroidery.


----------



## cheeserugby

would it help if it was smaller ?


----------



## Noyb

Your picture is already too small to work with.
Even if I had a better picture .. It has too much Detail for me to Digitize


----------



## cheeserugby

this is better but i dont want east riding on the bottom


----------



## Noyb

It has too much fine detail ... I can't do that one.


----------



## deeillest

how about with out the outline? is it to much detail?


----------



## Noyb

That one violates my foul language rule .. Not too mention TSG's
I see that it got deleted before I could report it :up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## kcoffey24

Hello,

I have searched until my eyes are blurry for a program that will convert my company logo and have not been successful. I noticed here that you have helped a few people and was wondering if you could do the same for me? I would greatly apprectiate it!  I need it pocket size.. so about 2' x 2'.. It wont let me upload it for some reason. If you could please get back to me I would appreciate it soo much! 

Thanks for your help
Krissy


----------



## Noyb

Welcome to the TSG forum and read your Private Message


----------



## Noyb

It's too detailed to make a decent small pattern.
The text will not be readable .. You have any suggestions ???


----------



## DIBS2323

Let me just start off that I have too searched for days to find a usable method to do a conversion to .dst and have had no success until I found Noyb here on this forum. Noyb, I want to thank you so much for helping people out like ourselves trying to get this conversion done. I have attached some files that I'd like converted as well. Hope you'll be able to help? Thanks.

-Daniel


----------



## Deaf_Raiders

Could you do this for me please mate?

If the text is a problem just make it all black!


----------



## Noyb

The lines are too small for #3.
I had to fatten the White lines for #1
How's this ???


----------



## Noyb

Too much detail in Poker .. Some lines and the text are too small.


----------



## Noyb

I tried to fatten some of the lines .. Not sure how this will stitch out.


----------



## DIBS2323

Hey Noyb!!! Thank you so much for the conversion. I accidentally attached the wrong image for the triangle design, the new one is attached. A few quick questions to help me understand the process better...is there anyway to make the lines smoother/non-jagged on the D like in the original image? Also, anyway to make things smoother on the triangle as far as the outlines...something we need to change with the image? So new this process, appreciate it again Noyb.

-Daniel


----------



## Noyb

Are you creating this art work ??? .. what Editor ???
What colors do you want the triangle ???


----------



## DIBS2323

Thanks for the response Noyb. Yes, I am the creator and the files were made on Illustrator. As far as the colors for the triangle go, the exact ones that are in the image I sent. Thanks!

-Daniel


----------



## Noyb

From Illustrator .. I need a bmp for a clean edged Image.
The would save me from having to redraw it in Photoshop.
Maybe attaching a gif image will eliminate the jpeg distortion.
Do you really want a Black background ???
The Detail is too small ... We're not messing with High res Images ... The thread stitching detail has limited resolution


----------



## DIBS2323

Thanks Noyb. Attached are the .bmp's of the files we're still having issues with. Try these and let me know if you need any other flavor of files. Thanks again for all your help.

-Daniel


----------



## DIBS2323

Here are the download links for the .bmps. Don't think they uploaded properly to the forum. Thanks again.

1. http://www.sendspace.com/file/eivmj1
2. http://www.sendspace.com/file/d9zkzb


----------



## oelsiah

i have been reading about this for days, and i give up. your the pro here please help me on an image for a school team thing to be on hats.


----------



## oelsiah

just the red bull


----------



## Noyb

DIBS2323 said:


> ...Is there anyway to make the lines smoother/non-jagged ..


Create with lots of Pixels (High Res) ... and do NOT use a jpg format.
However, my digitizing software will reduce the pixel res .. So the embroidery pattern will NOT be high res.
Embroidery sewing machines can only stitch to a low res pattern. 
I still had to increase the thickness of areas in the Intro ... Are you sure you want a square black background ??


----------



## Noyb

How's This ???


----------



## DIBS2323

Thanks Noyb. They look really good. I think as you suggested, lets go ahead and remove that black background and let the color of the hat dictate that. Appreciate everything, we want to bring the files to our embroiderer tomorrow and will upload some pics of how it came out.


----------



## oelsiah

Thank u very much, one question is the stitching going to be thick as if its 3D or buffed out or just flat, is it possible to do that? Thank you again don't know what to say this is awesome.


----------



## Noyb

It'll be Standing up a bit .. I don't know how much, Thread thickness I guess ???


----------



## Newcastle2012

Hi Noyb,

I am trying to get my cricket club logo converted to a .dst file. Is there any way in which you could help me with this as I am unsure about how to get it converted.

Many Thanks


----------



## Noyb

can you attach a picture ??


----------



## Newcastle2012

Hi, yeah ok will do thanks!


----------



## Noyb

I can't do all the Leave Patterns in the trees.
There's just too many small Patterns for me to do manually.
Too bad they're not one color.


----------



## Newcastle2012

Ok no worries. Would you be able to convert this picture?


----------



## Noyb

Probably not ... There are too many Small objects.
Embroidery is not high resolution


----------



## radry

Could I ask Noyb for a favor?
Just like everyone else I wanted to get this logo on a hat. 
I really dont need all the small detail in the tires and grill...etc Just a good outline

I tried some of the "freeware" online but I dont have the skill set to do it.


----------



## radry

I also dont think the trees need a black outline, just a darker color green to distinguish them from the mountains. Also the URL doesnt need to be included. 

I just got off the phone with a club member that had this done to one of his shirts. He said that he cannot remmeber where he went to get it done but he does remember that he did not ask for the file. 
this is what his looks like.


----------



## Noyb

The picture you sent is not what was digitized ... Or someone had better software that I.
Even after I redrew the Grill and a few other areas .. The pattern is too detailed for my software to outline it.
I'm looking at the branches on the left side of the left tree.
There's not as many in your pattern as in your picture.
I need an outline with clean edges, not a line, to digitize with thread colors.


----------



## radry

Is there anything I could do to make it easier to convert to a DST file to get it embroidered?
(not sure if that last sentence makes sense. hahaha)

And thank you very much for replying.


----------



## Noyb

Other than Buying me about a thousand dollars worth of software ...
Nothing I can think of ... Sorry


----------



## radry

ARG!
Well I appreciate the time that you took to do this for me.


----------



## CBJ

Hey,

I'm new here, but I'm very glad I stumbled across this thread.

I'm trying to convert 2 files to .dst for something I'm working on.

I'll attach the files...

I'd love the more elaborate one with the eagle

Can anyone help me??

Jay

Here's a link to a larger file
http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae240/1rideout/img089.jpg


----------



## Noyb

The Eagle is too Detailed, I can't do it.
Here's the other ..


----------



## birky

Hello Nyob,

I have been following this thread and it looks like you are doing all of the follows are great deal of help. We really appreciate it.

I am looking to make a hat for my daughter's kindergarten class. I have attached the .jpg. Can you please convert into a .dst?

Thanks again!

-Emerson


----------



## Noyb

The Sir Lance text is too small .. How's this ???


----------



## Noyb

I moved a few items and rewrote the text.
This is smaller, Maybe more hat size ???
I hope this is better.


----------



## birky

Looks great! THANKS!

Thanks for the work. 

Would the embroiderers have the option of includung the words? I am on the fence as to wether I would like them included.

What did you mean more hat size??

Thanks again,
-Emerson


----------



## Noyb

3 x 4 inches might fit on a hat better than the bigger one.
I don't think the embroidery can skip the words, I'll have to leave them out of the pattern.


----------



## Noyb

There's a problem in the pattern for post # 139 ... (no white in the eyes)
Here's a better one with the words


----------



## Squawkt22

A good friend needs this GIF converted to a DST file. Could you please take a crack at it whenever you have a chance? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Noyb

The "formula one" text is too small


----------



## Squawkt22

Noyb said:


> The "formula one" text is too small


Thanks for the quick conversion! Maybe this would work?


----------



## Noyb

Probably still too small


----------



## Noyb

Maybe more like this ???


----------



## birky

Hello Nyob,

Thanks again for your help!

The white in the eyes look great.

Is it possible to make the logo smaller? To fit on a baseball hat? I measured it on a hat and it is too large. Can you make it proportionately smaller? OR is this something they can you on the machine?

Thanks again!


----------



## kennyjr1976

So I joined this site based on another thread that popped up for this exact reason (conversion to .DST) and I posted my own thread... NOW, I look and find this whole thread devoted to NOYB. I was worried about asking, as a noob, for such a tremendous favor, but heck, nothing ventured, nothing gained. 

Any help with this? (just need the lettering/ball stitching)... Need it appox. size for embroidery on the chest of a shirt. (3.5" x 3.5", or there abouts???)



Thanks again, for any help.


----------



## Squawkt22

Noyb said:


> Maybe more like this ???


The M in Formula appears to not want to cooperate. Would the attached image work better? Is there a minimum font size and thickness to be legible? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## spikie6969

Hi, Noyb
After doing some searching for a program to convert png to dst I came across this thread. Wondering if you can convert this for me? I have the psd if it would make it easier. 
Thanks


----------



## Noyb

Squawkt22 said:


> The M in Formula appears to not want to cooperate.


That font seems to work better .. more space between the letters
How's this look ???
It's not like we're dealing with a high resolution picture ... Darnit


----------



## Noyb

The png was great ... I did not outline the parts in a straight stitch .. Do you want an outline ???


----------



## Noyb

kennyjr1976 said:


> Any help with this? (just need the lettering/ball stitching)... Need it appox. size for embroidery on the chest of a shirt. (3.5" x 3.5", or there abouts???)


Not enough picture to work with .. got a better one???
There's too much to fit in 3.5"


----------



## spikie6969

Not sure what an outline would look like but if you have time I would love it. So far though I am happy with the one you made for me. A big thank you. 

I will hopefully be able to get to the hat shop this weekend and get it made and I will post the results.


----------



## Noyb

In this one, There's a straight stitch outline around each pattern .. Same color - Thread change #3 & #4.
Hopefully to Sharpen/Enhance the edges.
When it's stitched ... The thread colors #3 & #4 can be manually chosen (changed) or eliminated.


----------



## kennyjr1976

Can you PM me your email and I can send one to you.


----------



## Noyb

Check your PMs .. But I think we're going to have Space problem


----------



## kennyjr1976

Email sent. Not sure why I can't send/reply to pm's. Any help/guidance is appreciated.


----------



## Noyb

Got it .. I'll have to work on it tomorrow .. This may take some thinking


----------



## kennyjr1976

Thanks man. Don't get caught up in the thread colors, I'm sure the embroider can adjust, right? The biggest thing is getting it digitized where it is legible and somewhat close to my size needs. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???


----------



## kennyjr1976

Simply amazing!!!!! I will get it to the embroider in a day or so and post the results.


----------



## Noyb

The ALL STARS text didn't look right to me ... so I made it bigger
I could have made it all red ?????


----------



## kennyjr1976

Even better. Would taking the 'fill' out of all stars and the big lettering greatly reduce the thread count?


----------



## Noyb

Removing the fill would reduce the thread count but it probably wouldn't look good.
I'd probably have to thicken the outline so it would be "readable"
I'm not sure this can be done on this pattern.


----------



## kennyjr1976

Noyb said:


> Removing the fill would reduce the thread count but it probably wouldn't look good.
> I'd probably have to thicken the outline so it would be "readable"
> I'm not sure this can be done on this pattern.


Ok, thanks. I really appreciate this. And if the embroider can work with a .DST file, they should be able to chance thread colors and such, right?


----------



## Noyb

Yes


----------



## Doodlebug0212

Noyb, would you be able to PM me? I have a .jpg image that I would like to have digitized to see if I can embroider it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## birky

Hi Nyob, in regards to Sir Lance. It looks like the size would be too big. Can the machine make it smaller? Or does that require a smaller .dst? Thanks!


----------



## Noyb

birky said:


> Can the machine make it smaller? Or does that require a smaller .dst? Thanks!


I don't know .. what size do you want it ????


----------



## Noyb

How's this Doodle ????


----------



## Doodlebug0212

The bar that runs through the dark orange rectangle is missing would be my only issue.


----------



## Noyb

Embroidery doesn't do Gradients well ...
I had to redraw the Image and can't do Gradients


----------



## Doodlebug0212

So something like this wont work?


----------



## Noyb

Yes


----------



## Doodlebug0212

THANKS! I will run with this.


----------



## birky

Noyb said:


> I don't know .. what size do you want it ????


Hi Nyob,

From my measurements with other logos on the style of hat I had in mind, an ideal height of Sir Lance (no words) would be 2 3/4 inches.

Is this do-able?

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb

I think so


----------



## Noyb

kennyjr1976 said:


> Thanks, just point me in the direction.


Attach the zip here


----------



## kennyjr1976

Here are both. If you can do both, that would be AWESOME!


----------



## Noyb

Pes files here ....


----------



## panoctagon

Noyb, if you're out there, I've been looking all over for someone who can help me convert a jpg to a dst...
The attached is a graphic for a show I have coming up at the end of the month.

After 3 solid days of researching .dst and looking at how tricky the whole thing is, this forum is by far the greatest thing I've found. (my first post!)


----------



## Noyb

How's This ????


----------



## Noyb

The lines for the inner hat were awful thin .. and the $ wasn't centered (in terms of clearances) ...
How's this ???


----------



## wundabred

Hi Noyb-

I am in need of a PDF file converted to DST for embroidery, and I hear that you are the one for the job! Could you take a look at the attached and let me know if it would be possible to convert this to DST?

Thanks a million!

-
Wundabred


----------



## panoctagon

Noyb said:


> The lines for the inner hat were awful thin .. and the $ wasn't centered (in terms of clearances) ...
> How's this ???


A miracle! I am eternally grateful! I agree that the second version has a better overall balance. It'll be in a show in Cologne at the end of the month (and wouldn't be possible without you!). 
I'll be sure to post pictures here. 
Thank you, thank you. 
Thank you!
Peter


----------



## Noyb

panoctagon said:


> I'll be sure to post pictures here.


I'll appreciate that


----------



## Noyb

wundabred said:


> Could you take a look at the attached and let me know if it would be possible to convert this to DST?


It might be possible ...


----------



## kennyjr1976

Noyb said:


> Pes files here ....


Man, the final product turned out better than I expected! THANKS!!!


----------



## wundabred

Noyb said:


> It might be possible ...


--

Wow - what a quick response! Thanks a bajillion for your help - I'll let you know how it turns out...

-
WB


----------



## wundabred

Noyb said:


> It might be possible ...


-
Hi Noyb-

*We had to resize this logo to 2.5 cm in length*, and these are the comments from my embroiderer:

_"We have done the logo sample, and the quality doesnt look good. The logo needs to be redegitize to reduce the density of stitches and stitches as well."_
-
Do you think this is because we had to adjust the size? Could you help with adjusting the file?

Thanks SO much!

-
Wundabred


----------



## Noyb

I can resize and change stitch density .. I'm surprised a "pro" with better software can't do this.
But the logo is too small to retain the Image Resolution when stitched ... It would have to be resigned then digitized.
Maybe that's what the "pro" meant ???


----------



## wundabred

Noyb said:


> I can resize and change stitch density .. I'm surprised a "pro" with better software can't do this.
> But the logo is too small to retain the resolution ... It would have to be resigned.
> Maybe that's what the "pro" meant ???


--
Yeah - that's why I was afraid to have them do the file conversion! Thanks SO much for your help - you really have saved the day...thanks for being a true Pro!

-
WundaBred


----------



## randypoier

can you help me with this too please??


----------



## Noyb

OK ... You're going to have to solve all your other duplicate posts asking for help on this


----------



## randypoier

thanx


----------



## randypoier

is there a way to do this with more stiches


----------



## Noyb

YES


----------



## panoctagon

Noyb said:


> The lines for the inner hat were awful thin .. and the $ wasn't centered (in terms of clearances) ...
> How's this ???


Dear Noyb,

Thanks again! 
I am still new to this. Is it the case that nestled logos should have ponts of contact to avoid having the thread jump from one shape to another? I've attached another version here (in Gold) that I think may be more embroidery-friendly. Is there a chance that you could take a look at it? I wasn't able to thicken up the lines like you did and which I agree work a lot better and I hope the $ is centered enough for clearances.

Super-gratefully,
P


----------



## Noyb

Thread jumps are normal and usually unavoidable .. They can be trimmed.
Do you still want it redone ???


----------



## panoctagon

If you don't mind, it would be really helpful to have it for comparison...
Thank you for your attention!
Best! p


----------



## Noyb

One of these ????


----------



## panoctagon

Fantastic! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## panoctagon

Hello Noyb, 
I just did some more comparisons with the older version...

Is the reason why the $ is smudgy in these last versions a result of the color I sent?
Would it have been easier to send it to you just in black? 

The end result is supposed to be embroidered in one color on white background, so I think that one thread color would suffice. 
I've attached a black version if you feel like we can possible give it a last go...

Thanks again for all of your help!
P


----------



## Noyb

panoctagon said:


> Is the reason why the $ is smudgy in these last versions a result of the color I sent?
> Would it have been easier to send it to you just in black?


No & No .. I'm processing the pic you send in Photoshop first anyway
Embroidery has limited resolution ... It's not like printing a picture at 300 dpi.
And that fact that I'm using free embroidery digitizing software probably isn't helping much.


----------



## panoctagon

Aha. Got it! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## wundabred

Noyb said:


> I can resize and change stitch density .. I'm surprised a "pro" with better software can't do this.
> But the logo is too small to retain the Image Resolution when stitched ... It would have to be resigned then digitized.
> Maybe that's what the "pro" meant ???


--

Hello again!

So here I am again! Attached is an image from the embroidery shop, and they are still saying that the image is not producing satisfactory results. I'm not sure if it's the intricacy of the design (with all the small knockouts in the middle,) or if it's just that they have issues : ) Any thoughts? Do you think we should just print this thing as a solid, or is there something else we might be able to do to get the inner designs to stitch better?

Thanks again for ALL your help!

-
WundaBred


----------



## Noyb

I'm dealing with limited software, knowledge and experience.
You need to ask them ... What is the maximum resolution (stitches per inch) that can be expected for embroidery and their machine.
I'm guessing they didn't tell you what was going wrong or give you any numbers (specifications) ???

I think I'm limited to about 2 stitches per mm with the software I'm using.

What would you get if you tried to paint a do-nut,1 inch across, with a 2 inch paint brush ???
Would you still have a hole ???


----------



## wundabred

I'll ask - thanks for bearing with me!
-
WB


----------



## dougg-is

Hello Noyb;
I have a couple of jpg files that I need converted into dst format.
I believe they're fairly complex to do though.....but I'm not that familiar with embroidery files.
I would send a private message but as I'm new to this, it's not yet active.

Thx... and sorry to divert from the current forum

Doug


----------



## Noyb

*dougg-is* ... Attach the jpegs.
I'd rather have a cleaner Image than a jpg can convey .. But lets see what you got


----------



## dougg-is

That would be great.....
How can I send it to you......
I can also give you my email address if you'd prefer.
thanks,
Doug


----------



## Noyb

Normally .. we just attach the image here ... 
But I'll PM my email address.


----------



## 493tattoos

is there any chance that you can convert this one for me, I am looking to do a bunch of trucker hats for my bmx crew and we love that logo! it looks like the offical baseball/basketball thing! Thanx in advance


----------



## Noyb

How's this ????


----------



## panoctagon

Thank you so much Noyb!
Attached are images of the final hat.
I think it look spectacular.
I really appreciate your help!

Best,
P


----------



## Noyb

TX for the feedback .. I'm wondering how the *$* got Gold ???


----------



## panoctagon

The embroiderer hadn't ever received a third-party .dst file before and was skeptical about it at first, but found that her system could add or subtract from your file quite easily. It showed up at first as a solid red hat with green stitching (not sure where that came from). She needed to shrink the file to fit in the frame that held the hat, but she couldn't shrink the stitch count, so the solid red would have been too dense. The solution was to let the solid fall out and use the outline, which we switched to a dark blue to match the hat. The $ showed up in her system as green as well so it was't a problem to switch out the thread color with gold. It did seem odd to me though that the file showed up in solid colors. The hat is *perfect*. Thank you so much!

The hat is a continuation of the pattern developing in the attached image.
With my very best wishes!
Peter


----------



## 493tattoos

awesome! Thank you very much! I will send you some pics of the final product for sure!


----------



## wundabred

Noyb said:


> I'm dealing with limited software, knowledge and experience.
> You need to ask them ... What is the maximum resolution (stitches per inch) that can be expected for embroidery and their machine.
> I'm guessing they didn't tell you what was going wrong or give you any numbers (specifications) ???
> 
> I think I'm limited to about 2 stitches per mm with the software I'm using.
> 
> What would you get if you tried to paint a do-nut,1 inch across, with a 2 inch paint brush ???
> Would you still have a hole ???


--

Hey Noyb-

I think we finally reached a solution on the turtle logo - we're going to just remove the inner details and make it solid. I've attached a revised image, along with a screen shot showing the max resolution of the embroiderer's machines.

They have requested that *the final image is no larger than 1.5 cm long* (I re-sized this image accordingly.)

*Thanks again for ALL you help - I do apologize for all the trouble!*

-
WB


----------



## Noyb

Like this .. It's awful small


----------



## wundabred

Noyb said:


> Like this .. It's awful small


--

Ugh - that IS tiny. Could you size it to 2 or 2.5 cm, just so I can give them an option?

THANK YOU!

-
WB


----------



## Noyb

I can get close


----------



## wundabred

noyb said:


> i can get close


--

thanks a million + a million!


----------



## 493tattoos

Thank you Noyb for the help! Here is the pic of the final product, Our team is really happy to have an official hat!


----------



## nikkineat

Noyb, You seem to be popular here! I've done this jpg file for a friend. She now needs it as a DST file for embroidery. Might you have time to help? I could convert to another file type in Photoshop if that makes it easier for you.

Thanks in advance!
Nikki


----------



## Noyb

How's this look ???


----------



## nikkineat

Wow -- You really are as fast and generous as everyone says. I hope you are richly blessed in return!

There's a chance she may need another version (including a tagline). I just might be in touch!

Thanks so much.


----------



## Noyb

I've combined the fill and the outline stitch into one thread change ... I hope it helps


----------



## nikkineat

Thanks again! She would prefer this version with "ATLANTA" under the SHe logo. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Noyb

You might want to make the Text "Atlanta" a little fatter (bolder) and maybe longer


----------



## Noyb

See the space you have ???


----------



## nikkineat

Thanks again! She is set on the logo "as is." We've literally been round and round on this for over a year. You'd think such a simple logo would have been quick, but decisions are slow and painful for some. 

I really appreciate your help as I know nothing about converting to DST files. Shouldn't an embroidery shop be willing to do this conversion?

The little gray lines connecting the letters of ATLANTA...are those on the reverse of the fabric? It won't show on the finished piece, right?

And because I'm sure she'll ask: Can she specify color at her embroidery shop? What about size?

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. 

You've been a big help, but I really hope this is the last you'll hear from me!


----------



## Noyb

Shouldn't an embroidery shop be willing to do this conversion?
They should be able to .. but they'd want money

The little gray lines connecting the letters of ATLANTA...are those on the reverse of the fabric? It won't show on the finished piece, right?
The joining stitches can be cut off if they show

Can she specify color at her embroidery shop?
Yes, you'll have to tell them

What about size?
I'm really not sure ?????
If Not, You'll have to tell me the size you want


----------



## nikkineat

Thanks again for all of your help! I appreciate it, and I'm hopeful this file will be just what she needs.


----------



## Weezybaby

Hi Noyb!
It seems that you are an absolute pro with converting logo's
I'm trying to get this embroiled onto a snap back hat.
I need one file in .DST to be with the red background and one just the logo itself without the red background.
You would be a life savor!


----------



## Noyb

Something like this ?????


----------



## Weezybaby

That looks really good! but I noticed that the slash in the bottom of the right eye didn't come out to be as visible? Is there anyway possible you can make that to be more defined?


----------



## Noyb

Probably not ... We're dealing with a limited resolution (sewing), not a picture.
Maybe make the slash bigger ????
I'm not sure how accurate my Preview picture is .. as compared to a final product.


----------



## Weezybaby

Okay, I'll take it out and see how it goes... Will update you on the finished product!


----------



## Jarrod624

Hey noyb,
Was wondering if you could help me convert this into a tajima .dst file with an outline.
I really appreciate it!


----------



## Weezybaby

Couldn't have done it without your help Noyb, here's the update on the final product as promised!


----------



## neohio123

OK I have downloaded many freeware and open source imaging and digitizing and embroidery programs but none will convert a BMP to DST which I need to do for a file! 

I noticed a thread where an expert on here (Noyb) had converted a BMP for someone into .dst format. 

If Noyb (or any other user) could help me out, it would be much appreciated!

Thanks so much - I am a Network Administrator in IT feild for 15 years.

Thanks!


----------



## colinsp

Why don't you use an image editing programme to convert the BMP to a PNG or jpeg or to whatever your programme requires as the input format?


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???


----------



## neohio123

The file type I need (.DST) is specific to the embroidery and sewing industry. It is uncommon and most imaging programs don't support it. The software to edit and convert these types of files is quite expensive and I could not find and open source or freeware that would do it.


----------



## neohio123

Thanks so much! What program do you use to do this in? I tried GIMP but that dind't support JEF or DST. Thanks again! NOYB is the best!


----------



## Noyb

Photoshop to process the pic .. I had to redraw it, Needed 3 distinct colors only.
Janome Easy Import (freeware) .. Digitizes a bmp to a jef.
BuzzXplore (not Freeware) to convert the jef to a dst.

You might want to look into Sophiesew. 
Tutorial 1 Tutorial 2


----------



## neohio123

Great thanks!


----------



## colinsp

neohio123 said:


> The file type I need (.DST) is specific to the embroidery and sewing industry. It is uncommon and most imaging programs don't support it. The software to edit and convert these types of files is quite expensive and I could not find and open source or freeware that would do it.


Convert the BMP to jpg or whatever else your DST creation software needs is what I meant.


----------



## neohio123

BMP / JPG / GIF first needs to be converted to a JEF, then to a DST. I couldn't get it to a JEF with any of the programs I researched. The DST conversion wasn't as difficult to work around.


----------



## rrbivins

First of all I am a total beginner at this. I have tried following this thread on how to convert .jpg to .dst file and am LOST. Can anyone help? I am going to try and attach the file I need converted....


----------



## Noyb

Some of the detail will be lost .... Something like this ???


----------



## rrbivins

Awesome! Thank you soo much Noyb!


----------



## bcflyguy

NOYB you are AWESOME for helping everyone like you do!!! I have a very simple png that I would luv converted to dst if possible and you don't mind looking at it for me .....


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???
You can skip the white outline (in your png) .. or change the thread color


----------



## bcflyguy

Looks great thanks! Sent it to my guy to see if it will work on the machines!


----------



## rrbivins

NYOB, How can I enlarge the .dst file?


----------



## Noyb

Tell me the size you want it


----------



## rrbivins

10 inches tall???? Going to put it on a table cloth.


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???


----------



## rrbivins

Did it cut him in half?


----------



## Noyb

No .. Just not enough room for the preview.


----------



## dancefitness

Hi NOYB

Thanks for converting the files for me. Is there a possibility of converting these additional files for me? I honestly don't mind the quality however, can the logo be made smaller so that it can fit on the left side of a singlet please.

Also,I have attached it in 3 different colours as the embroider wants to charge me extra for a change of colour.

Thanks


----------



## Noyb

What size would that be ????


----------



## dancefitness

Probably 3 inches wide and whatever the right proportion might be for the height. Thanks again.


----------



## Noyb

Check these out ???


----------



## dancefitness

Thanks! They look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Noyb

There's a problem with Logo Red .. See the out of place black stitch ???
Replace it with attached


----------



## jnmspr

Hello Noyb:

I tried to find information about the digitization to put a logo in. Dst achieved after much searching to find this forum. I realize that I could help if possible to digitize a logo that I have to change format. I would appreciate at heart. and that apparently is quite complicated and not being able to find applications for myself because I saw some large sums are paid and I just want to change some logo for a gaming group that I have. I hope I can help and thank you very much in advance. And sorry if I do not understand much my English. Since my first language is Spanish.


----------



## Noyb

Attach your gaming logo here.


----------



## jnmspr




----------



## jnmspr

Done,i dont understand why dont view in the in first post, i view now the logo i hope you to. Thanks a lot !!!!


----------



## Noyb

Too much Detail and too many colors.
I can't do Gradients (Shades of Gray) in thread


----------



## jnmspr

ok i need only the gary and the balck colors if is possible


----------



## Noyb

Gray and Black only ???


----------



## jnmspr

The name PR Men on Duty dont view clear the area of the letters does not look good, when the machine thing you will see the detail of the letters ?


----------



## jnmspr

or delete the name of PR men on duty and I say that when you put the logo sewn on name above. ?


----------



## mfchink

hey noyb i was wondering if youd be able to convert this for me?
seeing that you respond rather quickly i feel like youd do the best job.


----------



## mfchink




----------



## Noyb

I can't do the detail ... I don't think you're going to like it.


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???


----------



## mfchink

I like it so far but is there a way that i can get the stitching for the letters more bolder? Or when it stitches it'll be different? I was sorta hoping that youd be able to get rid of the lines and jagged edges i had on the design and make em more round.


----------



## mfchink

Oh and size wise do you think you can cut it down to about 2"x 6" or 2"x4" as long as it looks proportionate. Thank you very much for the quick turnaround. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Noyb

I don't understand ... about 2x2 stays proportionate ... 
Looks to me like it's getting too small


----------



## mfchink

Well im trying to embroider on hats and height was they have to be 2 inches. But if its 2x2 itll be cool as long as its proportionate.


----------



## icefox

Hi Noyb! I'm looking for a way to convert a .png into a .dst because i need a logo embroidered on a baseball cap. Can you help? It shouldn't need to be outlined.


----------



## Noyb

Something like this ???


----------



## icefox

wow very quick reply! Yes like that but is there a more vibrant green or a deeper purple? Also it appears a purple thread is going over the green "L". Is there anyway this could be removed? Thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## Noyb

Choose your thread color when it's stitched.
They should have more choices than my software shows.
The purple thread over (under) the green that joins the 2 areas can be cut off.


----------



## icefox

Awesome thanks!! I'll try to get back to you with a picture of the finished product.


----------



## Noyb

jnmspr said:


> If possible you put the letters for when you do the digitizing, see the letters [F3KA]


Not sure I understand, you mean something like this ???
This might be too big (wide) for a hat ???


----------



## jnmspr

Awsome !!!!, the name Pr Men on Duty if possible view full even longer shield put the full name,and yes is for a Hat (cap) and for a Polo shirt and now view the F3KA Awsomeeee 
thanks thanks a lot


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???
I reduced the width for a hat ... now the letters F3KA aren't too good


----------



## jnmspr

Awsome Thanks a Lot !!!!!!!


----------



## heathman

Hey Noyb, I have a design that I want to put on a hat for my softball tournament this weekend. Went to the store in the mall and they need a DST file to embroider...I was hoping you could convert my file for me. Thanks!


----------



## Noyb

I thought it would look better if I filled in the gaps between the Gray and Black.
The gray is a little small ... Is this OK ???


----------



## Noyb

Maybe the gap and the size of the gray is OK ... It doesn't look as bad as I thought it would ???
So here's your original design .. you can choose


----------



## heathman

Thank you a million times over!!! You are my new hero Noyb!


----------



## blablarney

Noyb, you're awesome that you do this for people....I'd gladly pay you a donation if you have an option for that. Anyway, let me know if you think you could do the logo below....it's for my son's baseball team, and they start their fall league in two weeks....I'd love to get this done for them!


----------



## Noyb

I changed the design a little .. around the perimeter of the Black circle ..
Is this OK ???


----------



## blablarney

yeah, that's totally fine....looks great. Question though, if I want to use different color threads, that shouldn't be a problem would it?


----------



## Noyb

No Problem ... You can choose the thread color when it's stitched.


----------



## stevebirch2002

Hi Noyb

From across the pond in the UK. I need to change an image I have to a .dst file. I have managed to use Photopaint and save it in jpg, eps and bmp. Its to put on a Polo Shirt. Dont know what size would be appropriate. This is all new to me but hope to be able to understand some of it. Many thanks in advance... Steve Birch (Malvern, Worcestershire, UK)


----------



## Noyb

The Text "Electrical Solutions" needs to be fatter/larger and probably centered better ..
will this be OK ???
Any Font suggestions ???


----------



## Noyb

Maybe something like this ???


----------



## stevebirch2002

Hi Noyb

Looks great, I was trying to centre the Electrical Solutions under the Swift. Do you think it looks better to centre the whole thing as you suggested? Perhaps SWIFT bigger to enable Electrical Solutions to be bigger?

Cheers

Steve B


----------



## Noyb

Embroidery (sewing thread) has limited resolution and it will help to have the text as large and fat as possible.
I was thinking to center it (enlarge it) to the edges of the logo to make it as large as possible for better readability.
I've already done this above .. If it looks good to you


----------



## stevebirch2002

Thanks Noyb, hope there is something I can do for you one day..... karma and all that!

Steve B


----------



## captbenjy

Noyb, after searching many avenues that always lead to a dead end I have stumbled across this thread and you. My company outsources shirts and hats for its employees and they tend to be very low quality and don't last long. If you would be so kind as to convert my image to DST. I'd be so very happy. I would be willing to donate of pay as way of thanks for your service as it is truly much appreciated.


----------



## Noyb

Too Much Detail .. The steel work (girders) will not show up.
Thread has a limited resolution .. Even some of the text is probably too small ..
Any suggestions for an alternative ???


----------



## captbenjy

What do you recommend? Not disputing you, but don't understand as the company has this embroidered on shirts and hats. Do they use a different format?


----------



## captbenjy

Also the place I want to do the work said they needed "either" a dst. or pes. Could that be the difference?


----------



## Noyb

NO .. Thread has a limited resolution ... It's not like an Inkjet printer


----------



## captbenjy

I'm trying to get another picture to load to see what you think. Internet connection is slow offshore. Sorry bear with me, and thank you so much for your time.


----------



## captbenjy

What about something like this? All one color, or possibly 2 colors say the letters are one and the rest is another? Would that be easier and look cleaner?


----------



## Noyb

Getting rid of the top text (Thin font) will help.
The "Rig" could stand some simplification/deletion ???


----------



## captbenjy

If you're referring to the Focus on Safety then yes by all means remove it. The office has started using the single color design lately for stitching and silk screening for the full color emblems. I think I know why now. LOL


----------



## captbenjy

the rig in the picture of the hat is probably the best it's ever turned out. I can send you another picture where the derrick looks like a stick and where they left off the S in logistics I guess to make a better circle.


----------



## captbenjy

This is us by the way. Figured you may enjoy the pics.


----------



## Noyb

You obviously dealing with 2 different logo designs .. One simpler for embroidery.
I'll have to redraw it .. After I take my wife out for dinner .. I think I see other areas that need "cleaned up"
TX for the pics


----------



## captbenjy

You are very helpful. Thank you very much. If you and your wife are ever in the South Mississippi/Louisiana area dinner is on me.


----------



## Noyb

How's this look ???? ... dst files are in the zip
You're making me hungry again


----------



## captbenjy

Looks great!!!! Thanks a million. The offer doesn't expire either, contact me through email if your in my area and the Gumbo is on me! 

Can they make the single color emblems from this format also? Like the picture of the hat where the leave the background empty and just do the borders?


----------



## Noyb

NO .. I'll have to design (digitize) it with NO background stitching.


----------



## captbenjy

I hate to ask you to do anything else, but I'd love to have that option also. I'm willing to pay for your time and services if you have a paypal account. If you can design it like the emblem on the hat I'll through in some boiled crabs or shrimp for dinner too.


----------



## Noyb

Like this ????


----------



## captbenjy

I think so yes. They can program whatever colors they want in correct?


----------



## captbenjy

Noyb, thank you for all your help. It's great to see someone still helping people just because they're capable of doing so. The world should take lessons from people like you. Again, if you're ever in my area it'd be a joy to treat you to a ******* buffet. Thanks again.


----------



## Noyb

captbenjy said:


> I think so yes. They can program whatever colors they want in correct?


It's all one color .. they can choose whatever thread color you want.
The spammer should be gone soon ...


----------



## alex220

Hello Noyb!

I see the great work you have done for everyone. I, too, would appreciate it if you could convert my image into a .dst file.

I wasn't sure if I would save you time by vectorizing the image, so I included both an .eps and a .png file.

Thanks in advance! Also, if the eye of the wolf ends up causing a scraggly thread to shoot across the image (in the event that the eye is even large enough), I'd like to try and get rid of that.


----------



## Noyb

How's this ??? ... png good enough and any scraggly thread can be cut off.
3 inches OK ???


----------



## alex220

That looks perfect. Three inches is just the right size. :up:

Thank you!


----------



## Rastamax

Hi,

I was wondering if you could also help me in converting my .jpg into a .dst? The store is asking me alot of money for what I'm sure is only a few step to do.

I'd really appreciate your help 

Thank you.


----------



## Noyb

Do you really want the Black Background ?????


----------



## Rastamax

Wow, great and super fast! 

Like you thought; i didn't need the black background, only the letters :up:


----------



## kingthug

i need 2 images converted for a custom hat.
please help me out
if you can clean up the edges for me to that would be nice
i need it as soon as possible please


----------



## simo1995

I WILL DO THEM NOW GIVE ME 10mint


----------



## simo1995

here it is ask me if you have any?


----------



## kingthug

its a little sloppy on the edges can you clean it up for me and send me it in a dst format please


----------



## kingthug

just the first one forget the second


----------



## DerekC

Hey Noyb, I was wondering if you could help me with.....Nah just kidding, I just came in to say great job on all the Conversions.


----------



## dotty999

me too! Noyb has been a Godsend here, he's made my avatar what it is today and I feel like a princess which is all down to him!


----------



## kingthug

can you clean up the second one and send me a dst file of it so i can take it
to LIDS


----------



## simo1995

i think you to pick any way is free


----------



## Ladylooptloo

Opps sorry ! Wrong thread


----------



## toofastone

Could you please help me with this logo for my wedding? I am having so much trouble trying to get this done before the wedding. I found you through google and this could be my last shot? The detail of the logo does not have to be perfect.


----------



## Noyb

Sorry .... That one is way too detailed for my software.


----------



## SignalPunch

Your artwork is too detailed for any auto-conversion software to render into a usable stitch file. You will need to search online for a company that will digitize the artwork for a fee. Depending on the company you choose, the price will be based on the number of stitches or the complexity of the finished design.

The amount of detail that can be achieved will depend on the size of the finished design. It looks as if you might be considering putting it on wedding favors. Having someone embroider a reasonably detailed design at a decent size won't be cheap. To do it justice, it needs to be fairly large when stitched out.

Consider having it done by a company that uses a direct-to-garment (DTG) process to print your crest on the items you plan to have at your wedding. It will be less expensive and will provide excellent detail for your big day.


----------



## toofastone

I understand, thank you for looking at it


----------



## mart1058

Noyb, I have another one for you if you get a chance... thanks in advance.


----------



## Noyb

Like This ???


----------



## mart1058

Dude, that's great, thanks!


----------



## clearviewwindow

A friend of mine told me to try to find you online and see if you can convert a file to DST for me. I was just wondering does the file have to be in jpeg? Or is eps alright? i really dont know much about this kinda stuff. If you can help it would be awesome. Im looking to get my logo embroidered on some shirts Thanks for your time. How small can we go and still read the logo? should i just take the slogan off? Ill send you a big jpeg and maybe you can give me some advice. Thanks
Shawn


----------



## Noyb

I'd suggest making the text as large as possible to make it more readable, Something like attached.
This is the best I can do at about 4 inches wide with my Auto digitizing freeware.
If this is for a business, I'd suggest seeing what SignalPunch "Duane" (or other Pro) would charge you for a professional job.
It will be worth it


----------



## clearviewwindow

Thanks alot. And i totally agree it looks better with the bigger letters. I know i was pushing it with those little white letters. I was Just was curious what i could get away with for detail/size. I dont mind paying for the file. I just wanted to make sure it would look good or figure out a way to make it look good(alterations) before sending it away. Do you think duane might be able to get more detail? or make the alterations needed to get a real sharp look? I also wanted to add that I am greatful for your time. And i believe that everytime someone does a good deed for me i give 2 back to other people. So in reality you just made 3 peoples day.


----------



## Noyb

clearviewwindow said:


> Do you think duane might be able to get more detail? or make the alterations needed to get a real sharp look?


Yes & Yes .. I see he's reading this now


----------



## SignalPunch

If you are going to have shirts done for your business, you really should have it done by an embroidery shop. They will usually want to digitize your logo themselves but some will accept a stitch file from an outside source. 

You can find many digitizers by searching the Internet and you may have a good embroidery shop near your home or place of business. They should be able to provide you with a result that might look like the attached screen shot. You're promoting your business so you do want it to look as good as it possibly can.


----------



## tv10

I had a .dst file of our company's logo on my computer at work, but lost a bunch of information when a storm came through and wiped the hard drive. I have a high res version of the logo attached, but need that .dst file in order to use our embroidery machine we bought when we started the place to make shirts for the crew. I am a small business owner and would prefer to make uniforms myself rather than outsource it to a large company for much more and then force my employees to pay for their uniforms. It's a very simple logo and don't need anything fancy - but anything you can do to help would be appreciated. THANK YOU!


----------



## vincentrubi

need help tp convert this jpeg to dst file please help ppl.... pls pls help me get this file to be converted to dst, tnx everyone il attach my file,.....


----------



## Noyb

*@ vincentrubi* .. that one is way too detailed for me to digitize

*@ tv10* ... You didn't say what size or color ???
How's this ???


----------



## tv10

@ Noyb

Sorry for forgetting the details, I'm just so grateful you are even willing to do this for me. Color: white. Size: I'm not sure. 2 inches tall x 4 inches long? It's going to be a small logo print for my Company's uniforms. Probably just a small emblem on the left breast of the crew shirts. The example you sent looks great. Any chance, since it'll be sewn so small onto the shirts that you could sharpen the smaller font that says "Bar & Grill," and change the whole thing to white? I am so grateful for your help. Thanks again.

EDIT:
I'm attaching a clearer picture of the logo to the web link below, maybe/hopefully that helps the small font's sharpness.

http://campl.us/dsiNoTbn8uW


----------



## vincentrubi

hello noyb,. 

would u pls help me convert this jpeg file to a dst file need your expertise on this thank,. 

color would just be the same and the size would be 3 inches by 3 inches.i need to have like a clear background

thanks god bless and more power to you,


----------



## Noyb

vincentrubi said:


> hello noyb .... would u pls help me convert this jpeg file to a dst file need your expertise on this


That's way too detailed for my software .. I'm not even sure a professional can do that one.


----------



## Noyb

tv10 said:


> Any chance, since it'll be sewn so small onto the shirts that you could sharpen the smaller font that says "Bar & Grill,"


The problem is not your Image .. It's my software and the resolution of stitching .... Professionals can do a little better.
I can enlarge the small text and change the font ... And I've tried to "Square it up".
You can choose the thread color you want when it's stitched
Does something like this help ???


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> That's way too detailed for my software .. I'm not even sure a professional can do that one.


Yep, even at 4" in diameter, the small text would be unreadable at only .15" tall. Small text needs to be about a quarter inch tall to work well. I've done text at .18" tall in a few cases with 40 weight thread but thread isn't ink.


----------



## tv10

You are unbelievable, my friend. i can't thank you enough.


----------



## Noyb

You're welcome .... Tell Norm I said "NORM"


----------



## Noyb

Since you seem to like (approve of) my Logo edits ...
I've tried to clean up the text a little and increased the size of the ampersand.
So here's another version


----------



## DBK

Noyb,

I also am in need of your service, I think mine might not be so hard as others you have done.
The attached hi res jpeg is my Company Logo (spells my last name). It would be great to have is about 2 - 2 1/2" overall height. I think a .dst does not care about thread color, but if is does the logo is all gold in color.
Any help you might be able to provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance, 
DBK


----------



## Noyb

I was a little worried about the lines being to thin .. I've fattened them a little.
Are you sure you don't want the center of the circle filled with something like White ??
How's This ???


----------



## DBK

Noyb,

Man are you fast!!!

Eleven minutes after I sent the request, thats faster than my local fast food drive in window!

The Logo looks GREAT! 

The wife thinks that 2.7" might be a tad bit large (the Logo is going over our names on the left side of the shirts).

I really hate to ask, but any chance of a second version about 2" in height.

I would be glad to compensate you for your time and effort.

Maybe you should set up a Paypal account for all these conversions you are doing.

I'll send you a picture of the completed design when we get them back from the embroider.

Thanks again,

DBK


----------



## Noyb

Is this closer to 2" ????
If you're willing to provide compensation for the effort ... Have SignalPunch (Duane) do it professionally.
He has the software and talent to do a much better job than I can.


----------



## DBK

Noyb,

Logo #2 also looks great and a new record time for a post reply.

I'll get both of these to the embroider tomorrow.

Please let me what I owe you.

Thanks,

DBK


----------



## Noyb

DBK said:


> Please let me what I owe you DBK


How bout a picture of the final result ???


----------



## DBK

Noyb,

If these .dst files work, (as I feel sure they will) you will have saved me a $75.00 setup fee and a 3 week turnaround time (because by embroider shop "out-sources" their digitizing).

Thanks again! I will definitely send you final result pictures.

DBK


----------



## cjr222

Noyb,

I have a logo I want to put onto two running hats but can't seem to find free software or a cheap digitizing service to convert my logo into a .DST format. Could you take a look at my logo and see if you could help?

Thanks
CJ


----------



## Noyb

Sorry ... There are parts of this logo that are too small for me to digitize.
I think it will have to be redesigned before it can be embroidered.


----------



## cjr222

Thanks for looking at it. Could you tell me which parts are too small for digitizing so that I could work on the design?


----------



## SignalPunch

Would you be CJ Rogers?


----------



## cjr222

Why yes it is. Who would this be?


----------



## SignalPunch

Just a digitizer who has to perform due diligence on logo artwork so I don't lose my business license. I have to try to make sure you have the right to use the logo and it appears that you do. 

The attached ZIP file contains a design sized for a cap and is provided "as is". The screen shot shows what it looks like.

Duane


----------



## cjr222

Thank you SO much! That is better than I ever expected. You saved me so much time/money/headache. This is for a very small cycling team that me and a few friends started. So it's just for fun and I wasn't looking at putting a whole lot of money into it. Thank you again, I'll be sure to post a picture of the finished hats.


----------



## SignalPunch

You are welcome. A photo would be great!


----------



## DBK

Noyb,

My embroider stitched out the logo and the borders are thicker on one side than the other and the top of the "K" is too close to the circle. There are also "missed" or "jumped" stitches according to the embroider. 

I have enclosed a picture of the sample stitched logo and I have also enclosed a "modified" logo in jpg format with the top of the "K" shortened.

Any chance you could try again @ 1.5" outside dimensions.

I realize there are limitations with your software conversion.

Thanks in advance,

DBK


----------



## Noyb

DBK said:


> My embroider stitched out the logo and the borders are thicker on one side than the other and the top of the "K" is too close to the circle. There are also "missed" or "jumped" stitches according to the embroider.


*@ Duane* .. Can you help here ???


----------



## SignalPunch

I think I can. Here's a new design for DBK to try. It should stitch out very nicely.


----------



## SignalPunch

CALICAL said:


> Hi, can u help me convert these to DST for me, PLEEZ?


Those are three pretty complex logos and you would be better served to contact a local embroidery company in Escambia County. There are several in Pensacola if I did my searching correctly. You would need to provide them with permission to digitize and use those logos and this forum isn't really a good place for that type of process.


----------



## DBK

SignalPunch,

Thanks for the file. I've sent it to be "stitched out". Thanks for your help and the quick reply. I'll send you a picture of the revised logo on fabric, thanks again!

DBK


----------



## CALICAL

Ok, but these are startup companies and my budget has been over extended so can you advise me of a free or cheap software to use?


----------



## SignalPunch

CALICAL said:


> Ok, but these are startup companies and my budget has been over extended so can you advise me of a free or cheap software to use?


I presume you mean software to convert your artwork into DST files. Bitmap and vector images have nothing in common with a DST stitch file. There are a few software packages that will auto-convert a nice clean simple graphic image into a stitch file but the results are usually not as high quality as you would require for a new business advertising itself.

None of the 3 images were very simple so an auto-conversion program wouldn't help much at all. If you are interested in learning to digitize, Embird is probably the least expensive digitizing software. It will do auto-conversions but the above caveat applies.

I know this isn't what you wanted to hear. Your artwork is just too complex for anything other than manual digitizing and that, as you have probably discovered, can be more expensive than most are willing to pay.


----------



## CALICAL

Ok, ok, ok!!! I will go to other people. LOL!! Thanks for your quick replies n info. Keep up the good work!


----------



## cacosalas

Hey Noyb can you convert this file into a dst. ????

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb

I see that logo already on shirts ... Are you sure you have the rights to use it ???


----------



## cacosalas

Yes, Im part of a small student organization and we have used this already for t shirt prints but want to do some hat embroidery as well.

It would be much appreciated.

Thanks!

-Carlos-


----------



## Noyb

Doesn't look small to me  .... How's this ????


----------



## cacosalas

Thats awesommeee!! its exactly what we needed! thanks a lot!


----------



## Red-Stag

I have these two files and my embroiderer has asked for .dst files, can anyone help please?

Thanks in advance.

Dan - Red Stag Roofing


----------



## Red-Stag

This is my first post and I am new to forums so apologies if "I am not doing this correct"


----------



## Noyb

Apologies not needed 
I can't do the first one ... the text "roofing" is too thin.
Can you change it ... or do you want me to do it ??


----------



## Noyb

How's this for the other one ???


----------



## Red-Stag

wow... cool... efficient as always (as i have seen). Thanks.

Can you change the thickness of the text for me please. I am "working" on a really slow laptop. RReally appreciate it!!


----------



## Noyb

I got one of those also .. But thankfully, I'm not using it 
OK ...How's this ???


----------



## Red-Stag

Just thought... I am embroidering on black... is it possible for the black text to be white?


----------



## Noyb

Yes ... Just choose your thread color when Stitching it.


----------



## Red-Stag

ahhh, ok... well I guess a BIG thanks is in order!!


----------



## cacosalas

if you dont mind me asking... what software do you use for this?


----------



## Noyb

Photoshop where needed to cleanup the Image for the next step
Janome Easy Import to digitize the Image .. Came with my wife's sewing machine.
BuzzXplore to convert to a dst file type.

But this processes a very poor pattern, a professional digitizer is needed.


----------



## oelsiah

I have another picture for you Noyb, the last logo you did was awesome, thanks alot ill be waiting


----------



## Noyb

*@oelsiah* do you have permission from the dance club to use their logo ??


----------



## Noyb

Not from that Picture .. Do you have a better one, preferably the original before digitized ??


----------



## CALICAL

Just Made it!!


----------



## oelsiah

yes i do i actually started doing working for them in boston, this is one of my tasks


----------



## jasonlaurea

I'm new here and in a bind (aren't we all...?) Any chance this bmp can be digitized to a .jef file? My wife over promised and now I have to see if we can deliver... )


Thanks.


----------



## Noyb

*@CALICAL* .. looks like we're going to have to wait on SignalPunch ... this one is too detailed for me.
I assume you want it about 3 inches wide.


----------



## Noyb

*@oelsiah* How's this ???


----------



## Noyb

*@jasonlaurea* ... Didn't your Janome come with the software EasyImport ???
http://www.janome.co.jp/e/e_downloads/c10kplus360.html
And welcome to the TSG Forum


----------



## Noyb

Maybe this jef is better ????
I tried creating it in Janome's Customizer for the newer machine ..
And put the white last so the eyes/mouth would show


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> *@CALICAL* .. looks like we're going to have to wait on SignalPunch ... this one is too detailed for me.


Sorry, I'm swamped with customer requests this week and most seem to be rush orders - go figure.

Duane


----------



## Noyb

Since the expert with the good software is busy .. It may depend on the size.
What size do you want it .. Can you make the text thinner (Remove the outer Glow/Shadow) ????


----------



## jasonlaurea

@Noyb - Wow, that's incredible! Thank you for taking the time to do this. My wife's mother is the one with the machine and she's not very tech literate! Is it possible to make the logo 5-5.25 in tall and the K is missing a small piece just beyond the dancer's right shoulder. Please also let me know how I can compensate you for your time and lifesaving skills


----------



## Noyb

Oops on the right shoulder .. 5.5 inches will take the next largest hoop size (140 x200) ..
I'll assume mom has that hoop .. I'll be back shortly


----------



## Noyb

How's This ?????


----------



## jasonlaurea

That's incredible, thank you so much for your time! I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## Noyb

Holler anytime.
You had everything you needed (a good bmp) ... and I understand .. Janome could have made it more intuitive.
That was made with the software for the Memorycraft 11000 .. on the right.
I put my life in jeopardy .. Put on my hard hat for this picture .. then got yelled at - - - *"Get Out"*


----------



## CALICAL

Will this help?


----------



## Noyb

Probably ... But what physical size do you want it ???


----------



## Primate1

Wow Noyb, am I glad I found you! I have ordered a new 2013 Jeep Wrangler that is Gecko Green and I am wanting to get custom seat covers with Slimer sewn into the covers, since gecko green is almost the exact shade of Slimer from the Ghostbusters movie and cartoon. I am looking for a .dst Slimer image to give to the cover manufacturer. I would like to imitate the more uncivilized Slimer from the movie, as opposed the the lovable one from the cartoon. I am giving you complete artistic flexibility here, as I wasn't able to find a Slimer image that I was in love with on Google. I am looking for a full bodied image in the ballpark of 3-4 inches in diameter. Please let me know if you can help. I appreciate your assistance.
-Jesse


----------



## Primate1

Primate1 said:


> Wow Noyb, am I glad I found you! I have ordered a new 2013 Jeep Wrangler that is Gecko Green and I am wanting to get custom seat covers with Slimer sewn into the covers, since gecko green is almost the exact shade of Slimer from the Ghostbusters movie and cartoon. I am looking for a .dst Slimer image to give to the cover manufacturer. I would like to imitate the more uncivilized Slimer from the movie, as opposed the the lovable one from the cartoon. I am giving you complete artistic flexibility here, as I wasn't able to find a Slimer image that I was in love with on Google. I am looking for a full bodied image in the ballpark of 3-4 inches in diameter. Please let me know if you can help. I appreciate your assistance.
> -Jesse


3" diameter would be best...


----------



## CALICAL

4"x3"


----------



## DVSN

Hi can I please get this converted to a DST file approx 3 x 3?http://tinypic.com/r/330usmd/6


----------



## Noyb

CALICAL said:


> 4"x3"


That's kinda small for me, it's loosing resolution.
Maybe Duane can do a better job when he can get to it


----------



## Noyb

Like this ???


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> Maybe Duane can do a better job when he can get to it


Here's my shot at it. Since it was on a shirt, I assumed left chest size and a polo shirt fabric. Again, it's provided as is.


----------



## CALICAL

Thank u, that is excellent!!!


----------



## rlbunch

Noyb
How complex of an image can you do? I have attached one, is it too large or too complex?
The white BG of course will not be present. I had to edit the post, had the wrong image at first. The orange corona can be removed if it cant be done. Ive added the one without the corona as well


----------



## Noyb

Sorry ... That one is way too detailed for me to do


----------



## rlbunch

I guess either of these are too detailed too then?
Man I wish I had the software to do this stuff, i can do crazy graphics but nothing to digitize with.
I have a spypoint game camera logo too but cant upload it, if these are too detailed id say it is too.


----------



## Noyb

You'll need to cleanup and size the graphics like the attached sample with clean edges ... To get something like attached embroidery pattern.
I'm assuming this logo is not copyrighted .. I couldn't find it on Google.
Do you do your crazy graphics in Photoshop or Elements ??


----------



## Primate1

Noyb, 
Are you available to do that Slimer image?


----------



## Noyb

Sorry .. But no.
It's probably copyrighted and pictures do not make good embroidery patterns.
You'll need the opinion of an expert with a really expensive Digitizing program .. and that's not me.


----------



## Primate1

I was thinking more like a silhouette than a full reproduction. Just three colors; green, white (teeth, eyes, and nails), and pink (mouth and tongue). I don't believe copyright law protects against artist reproduction if you don't charge for it, right?


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> Sorry .. But no.
> It's probably copyrighted and pictures do not make good embroidery patterns.
> You'll need the opinion of an expert with a really expensive Digitizing program .. and that's not me.


Noyb is right. It is copyrighted. Unless you own all the rights to Ghostbusters and the associated characters you can't use it - not even for personal use - without permission.


----------



## Primate1

Wow, that's a bummer... Was planning to make the seat emblems a way to spark my 2.5 yr old sons interest in ghostbusters... Sometimes copyright law inhibits free advertising, and that's a real shame.


----------



## SignalPunch

Primate1 said:


> Wow, that's a bummer... Was planning to make the seat emblems a way to spark my 2.5 yr old sons interest in ghostbusters... Sometimes copyright law inhibits free advertising, and that's a real shame.


I'm not sure the artist who owns the intellectual property rights would agree. They almost always prefer to be paid for the use of their work.


----------



## teemia

You are so completely awesome for doing these conversions!
I've been looking for an app to do it myself, with no luck.
Can you please convert this for me? Unfortunately, I don't have it in a very high-res image.
Thank you!
Tanya


----------



## Noyb

SignalPunch said:


> I'm not sure the artist who owns the intellectual property rights would agree


Take a vacation to Disney World wearing an un-approved Mickey Pattern and see what happens


----------



## Primate1

Noyb said:


> Take a vacation to Disney World wearing an un-approved Mickey Pattern and see what happens


Haha, I'd imagine no one would notice. Mickey has been slapped on so much stuff over the years it would be nearly impossible for one person to keep track of it all.


----------



## Noyb

Someone in my Wife's quilting club has warned them about a trip to Disney World .. I don't know the details.
Better not take a chance and have it on a shirt that you can take off .. Instead of a tattoo   

*@Teemai *... This looks like a business and a logo could be a similar problem ???


----------



## teemia

Noyb -
You're right, it is a business logo, but it's my small business, and a friend designed it for me years ago.
Just trying to get it sewn on to a few shirts. 
Don't know if my word counts ;-)


----------



## Noyb

I'd think your word would be good ... You're the one who would have to wear it to Disney World   

I can't do a very good job and for a business, I'd suggest getting a pro to do it for you.
This looks like a simple one .. Duane, Are you busy ??


----------



## Noyb

Here's the best I can do at a pattern size of about 3 inches wide.
I'd sure love to have the digitizer SignalPunch has .. (and know how to use it)


----------



## teemia

Wow! Thanks Noyb!
You rock!


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> I can't do a very good job and for a business, I'd suggest getting a pro to do it for you.
> This looks like a simple one .. Duane, Are you busy ??


Not too busy but I'm trying to lay low so you'll get the digitizing bug.


----------



## Noyb

I'm Curious ... How much did you pay for your digitizer ???
I can't find the price on the web ... Kinda Like ... If I have to ask - I can't afford it 
For the poor job I'm doing with my Rube Goldberg approach .. I think I probably should go out of business


----------



## SignalPunch

At the time, more than it is now, but it's still in the thousands. Add to that the cost of a decent machine to test designs on and training and supplies, you really have to enjoy it to invest that much. You can get much less expensive digitizing software (like Embird) although you do still need to do some serious learning and practicing.

They don't publish prices - you have to get a quote through a dealer. I think that's so they can alert your local EMTs before they tell you the price.


----------



## CALICAL

If u have time, I have two more designs that I need. Hopefully they are pretty simple to do!


----------



## Noyb

Most of the lines of the text are too thin .... I can't do these


----------



## SignalPunch

CALICAL said:


> If u have time, I have two more designs that I need. Hopefully they are pretty simple to do!


What size would these need to be? What are they to be stitched on? And, is there a reason they are two different fonts?

Should they be more evenly spaced, aligned somehow?

In the words of Noyb's avatar - "Need Input!"


----------



## rightlaneends28

I'm looking to get a hat made for a friend who's opened his photo studio. Is there anyway you'd be able to help out Noyb?


----------



## Noyb

How's this ????


----------



## rightlaneends28

I'm going to resize the image, I think the end result needs to be a 2x2. I was unaware of this. The end goal is going to be on a hat. I see that the thumbnail shows a 2.91x2.91. Is that the whole file or just the actual thread image area? I'm sorry, I'm very new at this


----------



## Noyb

Let me size it .. I'm guessing that you want a transparent background inside the circle


----------



## rightlaneends28

Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## CALICAL

These logos are going on a chef uniform. Chef Keysha G is size 2x3, the other is chest logo size.


----------



## CALICAL

You can change it if you need to. I just want it to look classy and elegant! Thanks


----------



## SignalPunch

CALICAL said:


> You can change it if you need to. I just want it to look classy and elegant! Thanks


I wasn't sure if the offset text was for a reason. Here are screen shots for review. Would these work?


----------



## CALICAL

In the Simply Elegant Dining, can you make the first letter of each word a larger size font than the rest so that the SED is prominent? On the Chef Keysha G logo, just left justify the personal chef part and center the Keysha G. Thanks!


----------



## SignalPunch

Here are the zip files with the changes you requested.


----------



## dechick87

HELP! I am in need of converting this image into .dst file... is it possible? I've been searching for hours, no avail. I hear Noyb is the guy to go to, anyone know how I can contact him? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Noyb

That's too detailed for an Embroidery pattern


----------



## dechick87

thanks for the heads up sir!


----------



## robertomelendez

hey guys! i need help to convert the attached png into a .dst for embroidery can someone help me! I need to embroider into a black shirt so the embroidery has to be white! THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## SignalPunch

Roberto,

This would be my recommendation. I think it would look better with only the bottom text changed to white.


----------



## robertomelendez

that looks awesome! however i need a .dst file would you be able to attach that? also could you send me a version with all white text and the other with red in "taqueria" i need to check how much extra the color change would be with the embroider

thanks so much!


----------



## SignalPunch

Yes, I know you need a DST but there was no point in attaching a file if you didn't want to go with the recommendation - saves a little server disk space (and PC disk space) that way.

The attached zip file has the files you need. If you want all white text, just tell the embroiderer to make it all white. If the embroiderer has a multi-needle machine, the price should be the same either way. Unless they charge for loading each thread spool - the machine is tied up for exactly the same amount of time, the same amount of stabilizer and thread is used and it takes the same time to hoop and mount on the machine.

The design is provided as is but should stitch pretty well on most anything but a t-shirt. I would NOT recommend resizing it for anything else, especially not a cap.


----------



## CodeZilla

Hi guys, I hope someone can help me out here.
I've went to a mall yesterday and want to have a Logo stiched on a hat.
They can only work with .DST file they told me. But all I have is either a .PNG or a Vector .SVG file and no chance to convert it into that file format.

Any chance someone can do me a great favor and conver the file attachted? 
The red background in the .SVG should be transparent.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Noyb

It might look better when stitched if the checkerboard was "fuller" .. Would this be OK ???
I can't do a very good job on the text at the small size (about 3" wide) .... Maybe Duane has time to help.
Are you sure you have permission to do this ???


----------



## SignalPunch

Yes, the checkerboard could be made of larger squares. That would stitch out better. If you want to stay with the artwork as closely as possible, then there would be short jump stitches between the small squares (see thumbnail).


----------



## Noyb

For the size of the Squares and the "framing" .. I was worried about the background color not looking too good ..
or making the squares look non-symmetrical ... Like stitched on a black or white hat


----------



## CodeZilla

Thanks a lot, looks really good. Can you send me the .DST?


----------



## CodeZilla

Noyb said:


> Are you sure you have permission to do this ???


Yes I do have the permission for that.

It would be really great if you can send me the DST file :up:

Brgds.


----------



## SignalPunch

The DST and colorchart files are in the attached zip file. Since these are freebies, they don't get tested so I can't tell how well it will do on a cap. If you can, post a picture just for my info. It is provided as is.


----------



## CodeZilla

Wow, Duane, *Thanks a lot!* :up: :up:

Would it be possible for you to do the other one with fuller checkerboard I've just attached? Think than might look even better.
Will go the mall tomorrow and will see what they can make out of it.

Thanks in adance & Best regards.


----------



## SignalPunch

For the price you're paying, I really shouldn't. 

However, I think it will look better so you lucked out.


----------



## CodeZilla

Thanks a lot Duane :up:

Here is the result, came out pretty good I think.


----------



## Reeshe

Hello all..This thread is awesome. I'm new to dst files but I need it for the logos on my shirt at my new business.

Can someone make this a dst file for me?










If that looks bad just the big S would be fine.


----------



## pingeroo3

Hi -- looking for Noyb or someone who can convert into DST files!!

I want to get some custom embroidery on some bandanas and a onesie for my soon to be niece/nephew. Can someone please convert these two JPGS into DST files? I can make adjustments if necessary.

Much Appreciated, thank you!!!!


----------



## SignalPunch

Reeshe said:


> Hello all..This thread is awesome. I'm new to dst files but I need it for the logos on my shirt at my new business.
> 
> Can someone make this a dst file for me?
> 
> If that looks bad just the big S would be fine.


At left chest size, the shading isn't really practical so I did the design in one color. It's provided as is. I made the size about 3.6" wide and assumed a knit shirt is going to be used.

The files the embroiderer needs are in the attached zip file and the thumbnail shows how it should appear when stitched.


----------



## pingeroo3

SignalPunch or Noyb -- is it possible to please get the dragon baby design digitized?

I was hoping to have the file soon as I needed the garments embroidered for Thursday as that's when the baby shower is and the baby is due a week after.

Much appreciated!!


----------



## SignalPunch

pingeroo3 said:


> I was hoping to have the file soon as I needed the garments embroidered for Thursday as that's when the baby shower is and the baby is due a week after.
> 
> Much appreciated!!


I'll do one for you but asking for two free designs is a bit much. This is a busy time so it's provided as is. The files the embroiderer will need are in the zip file.


----------



## pingeroo3

SignalPunch - thank you so much!! This is my first time and came across this thread. I will be able to use this logo for both accessories that I want!! My sister will love it =)


----------



## Tetras

Hey there SignalPunch,

I was wondering if you could convert my image file I've attached into a .pes file please, it'd be a great help. :up: (for a Brother Machine)

Do the size and color matter? If so, is it possible to get it in white and have it able to fit in a 4 inch hoop; maybe 3.75"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gilhoyle

Hi, I was hoping someone on this thread could digitize an image for me?

I'm looking for a dst file of the attached images, if at all possible?



















I'm new to digitizing so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## SignalPunch

Tetras said:


> I was wondering if you could convert my image file I've attached into a .pes file please, it'd be a great help. :up: (for a Brother Machine)


Here you go. It's provided as is but should stitch OK on almost anything but light fabrics.


----------



## SignalPunch

gilhoyle said:


> Hi, I was hoping someone on this thread could digitize an image for me?
> 
> I'm looking for a dst file of the attached images, if at all possible?


You'll need to post the files on the forum - the placeholders don't lead to anything we can see.


----------



## Tetras

SignalPunch said:


> Here you go. It's provided as is but should stitch OK on almost anything but light fabrics.


Wow looks great, thanks so much! :up:


----------



## gilhoyle

SignalPunch said:


> You'll need to post the files on the forum - the placeholders don't lead to anything we can see.


Hi Duane,

Thanks for your reply.

Here are the two files from this site. I've had to reduce the file size quite a bit, can you work with these?



















Many thanks!


----------



## SignalPunch

gilhoyle said:


> Hi Duane,
> 
> Here are the two files from this site. I've had to reduce the file size quite a bit, can you work with these?


These are both images from Slanj Kilts so you would need written permission to use their logos. Sorry, I'll pass.


----------



## gilhoyle

SignalPunch said:


> These are both images from Slanj Kilts so you would need written permission to use their logos. Sorry, I'll pass.


Hi Duane,

I am an in-house graphic designer for Slanj Kilts, so it's not a problem!

I can provide written permission, if it is required?


----------



## zapphood

please, can a user help me to convert a jpeg file to .dst, the jpeg file is attached in the following post.....

http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/1077313-jpeg-dst.html

i dont know how to do it, please help me.

many many thanks.

nice regards,
zapphood


----------



## awks

Noyb, I have been looking for you all over the internet. thank god i found you! I have a mac and ive been trying to download all types of softwares to convert my file into a .dst since the embroidery shop asked me to otherwise id have to pay 85$ for them to do the conversion then the embroidery. I need your help please and ive seen you convert other files previously.. Id really appreciate it if you can help me out, i dont know how long itll take u to reply but im in a hurry.. I need to know whether ull be able to convert if for me or not.. if not then i might have to just pay that damn fee. anyway, heres the picture as well in case you can.. Thanks a lot man


----------



## Noyb

Sorry .... That one's way too detailed for me.
I have a hunch it's too detailed for even a pro


----------



## SignalPunch

awks said:


> i dont know how long itll take u to reply but im in a hurry.. I need to know whether ull be able to convert if for me or not.. if not then i might have to just pay that damn fee. anyway, heres the picture as well in case you can.. Thanks a lot man


I'll try to explain again why creating an embroidery design by digitizing an image isn't a simple 30 second process. The software to do it professionally can cost a lot, the time required to learn the software thoroughly is considerable, the time to turn each element of an image into a shape that represents the shape in thread takes more than a few seconds. It takes hours and hours of practice digitizing and testing the practice designs on an embroidery machine before a sufficient skill level is reached to be able to get paid for digitizing.

The pros test an embroidery design before releasing it for production (if they are being paid, anyway) and a single needle home sewing/embroidery machine doesn't quite cut it. A single head multi-needle machine costs a few thousand dollars.

And that's why there's a fee to digitize (not convert) a file for embroidery. Many digitizing programs include an "auto-convert" feature and using perfect artwork usually results in a fair design. By perfect artwork, I do mean cartoon-like clipart for the most part.

Noyb (Jay) has a pretty good system for auto-converting simple designs but for yours, the artwork is too complex and crowded unless you are putting it on a jacket back. It still won't produce a decent auto-converted stitch file - only a digitizer would be able to provide a good design. $85 for digitizing and stitching the result on one or two items is a reasonable price. If I were charging you to do the digitizing, I'd ask for MUCH better artwork, preferably a vector image format, and the price would be about $50 for a tested design.

Don't be discouraged - digitizers earn their fees even if it seems like a lot of money. If it were a 5 minute job, I'd agree with you it's too much but a design like yours could take 2 or 3 hours to do, including testing and use of supplies.


----------



## awks

Thanks guys for the advice, appreciate ur time.


----------



## heathman

Hey buddy, I had you convert a file for me for my team's softball hats in August and you did an amazing job with it. I was hoping that you would be kind enough to convert this file for me as well. I really appreciate the work that you do for everyone here. You are top notch!


----------



## Noyb

Like this ???


----------



## moozie32

Hi need anyones help in creating a .dst file for football club training tops to be embrioded. I have been asked to provide a .dst file.

ideally to a size 70mm x 70mm

From looking at previous posts I see some one called Noyb has been able to convert.

Picture attached:

Cheers


----------



## Noyb

Too much Detail, I can't do that one ... Maybe SignalPunch can help.
I see that logo belongs to a club ... http://www.wythalljuniors.co.uk/Season_2012_13/WythallFC_2012_13/2012_13_index_WFC.htm
Duane will probably need official permission


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> Duane will probably need official permission


Definitely would need some kind of proof of permission to use the logo.

The design would not include the borders around the text or the small details in the red and white areas. (see thumbnail)


----------



## moozie32

Hi Duane,

Not sure what you need as permission. I can assure you this logo is our club logo and not copywrited by any one else in any shape or form. We are a Sunday League football team organised and ran amongst friends.

www.clubwebsite.co.uk/theunit01

I am in charge of sorting kits and training tops with prints, logos etc...

You can find me on there. Hope this is enough for you. I liked the previous picture you did, not worried about the detail missing as advised. I appreciate it.


----------



## SignalPunch

OK, here you go. A photo of an item or two with the design would be nice when you get them.


----------



## Tetras

Hey there Duane,

I was wondering if you could add my logo to the previous file you did for me, with the same width of 3.75" I think it was. Also could I get a separate file with just the logo; around 3.75" height. Both in .pes format. Much appreciated!

Thank You,
Ray


----------



## SignalPunch

Tetras said:


> I was wondering if you could add my logo to the previous file you did for me, with the same width of 3.75" I think it was. Also could I get a separate file with just the logo; around 3.75" height. Both in .pes format.


Here you go, Ray. Let us know how they work out.


----------



## xtra416

hi noyb, i really appreciate what you are doing for people here!!!

i would like to know if you can digitize a logo for me, but i would like to know if you can inbox me your email so i can send it.

i would really like to learn how to do this for myself. i went to the website for customizer 10000 and could not find the orginal software to try it out myself with. 

i have used the embird software and still unsure on the whole process.

if you can please get back to me in private message it would truly be appreciated


----------



## xtra416

when digitizing does there have to be lines connecting each part of the design to a next part?


----------



## Noyb

xtra416 said:


> when digitizing does there have to be lines connecting each part of the design to a next part?


NO ... Attach the logo here


----------



## E_T_03

Hi Noyb, this is my first time on here. i would like to ask you a favor. I went to stitching store to get an hat with a logo with my .jpeg and the guy told me 2 things, first he didn t want to do it, cause its my friend company name ( not mine ). but my friend is not interest in producing hat. He's one of my sponsor ( i do jetski ), so he told me to go and make one. 
The guy at the stitching place told me that my friend need to provide me a .dst file to do it, so if i bring him that file he will stitch it.

is there any way for you to take some time to make my jpeg pic on a .dst file?

if yes 
I only need the QJC with the logo. I don't need the quebec jet crew

thanks
Etienne


----------



## Noyb

Why isn't he interested in doing a hat ???
If he owns the logo, Then I'd think he'll have to be the one to get it digitized.
http://www.quebecjetcrew.com/


----------



## Tetras

The logos turn out fine but the letters have been messing up, anyone know why?


----------



## SignalPunch

That looks like a pretty stiff fabric. If it is, ask him to stitch a sample with red thread on top and the normal white bobbin thread. Then post a photo of the underside. It looks to me to be a tension problem but I can't tell for sure in the photo when top and bobbin thread are both white.

If you then see white thread on top the bobbin tension is 'way too loose or the top tension is 'way too tight.


----------



## colinsp

Noyb

Could you possibly convert this one for me please? I would like it to end up about 4" wide when embroidered. If the text below the logo is impossible then leave it out. TIA

Colin


----------



## Noyb

I can't do the small text or thin lines .. They're way too small.
Maybe Duane could do better ... But how's this ????


----------



## colinsp

Thanks very much.

Not wanting to look a gift horse in the mouth if I thicken up the bottom line and forget about that text could you have another go? Also is it possible to have the yellow graduated or not?

Thanks.


----------



## Noyb

1) Yes .. Is this thick enough ???
2) Not really .. They don't make graduated thread color .... or it'd take many thread changes.


----------



## Noyb

I see you're using CS6 .. If it helps, here's my working psd


----------



## colinsp

Thanks very much.

More like the attached possible?


----------



## Noyb

OK .. How's this ???


----------



## colinsp

Thanks one last request is it possible for the underline to be grey if not no problem?


----------



## Noyb

No Problem ...


----------



## nt31

I was wondering if I could get this converted to a .DST or where I could easily do it for free?
Thanks! (it doesnt have to be green in gold, it could be black in gold or something like that)


----------



## Noyb

I'm going to assume the school will not mind working on their logo.
Depending on what you want to do with it ... it might be better to let a pro digitize it.
How's this look ??? .. you can choose any thread color you want


----------



## nt31

wow that was quick, thanks, it looks great, im just putting it on a hat for my coach, if anything, do you think you could put the gold outline in the little triangles? if you have to adjust it slightly its fine, and if you cant, don't worry about it
Thanks


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???? .. I figure 3 inches wide is about right for a hat


----------



## nt31

It's excellent! thanks a ton!


----------



## getthecansout

embird.com/sw/embird/newdown.htm
This is a website that you can download a program for a hundred days for free but then must register it to get passwords it might get you out of a jam


----------



## getthecansout

Just tried and found out its a demo that wont save sorry about that


----------



## Noyb

Try This One


----------



## lyfesurfer

Hello, 

I have converted an eps file to dst but there are many lines in the file and they are not clear like yours...please help?!? The system will not allow me to upload the file.


----------



## Noyb

I'm not sure that I can help .. But to upload a pattern here, it must be in a zip folder


----------



## SignalPunch

colinsp said:


> Also is it possible to have the yellow graduated or not?


It is possible to blend thread colors to give the impression an area is graduated. It's not as smooth a transition as a graphic image but you have to remember that thread has dimension. When it is stitched out and viewed from 2 or 3 feet it's usually pretty effective. (Or effective enough, anyway)


----------



## bboytaione

hey noyb,

can you please help me with a dst conversion?
i have a gradient on the first one because i want a shine effect
but i also made it solid in a second draft if u need it
please let me know
thanks


----------



## Noyb

That one's too detailed for me, going to have to wait on a digitizing pro


----------



## bboytaione

thanks for the quick reply!
do you know anyone who would be able to digitize this?


----------



## Noyb

Are you the Owner ??? .. (permission will be needed)
What size do you want it ???
For what product ????


----------



## Ntouchone

I have a file provided by the organizers of the annual Snoopy National Senior Hockey Tournament that I am allowed to use for items for my personal use. I need to get it converted/digitized to a dst file and I see from the forum that you have done this in the past. Any chance of getting it converted. I plan to have it embroidered onto a hat that matches the jacket I received as a part of the tournament package last year.


----------



## Noyb

We'd have to see a picture of it, 
But with the name Snoopy in it (or a picture) .... I doubt that anyone will touch it.
Something like this ???


----------



## Ntouchone

That is the image. It was sent to me by the tournament organizers for my use as long is wasn't used commercially. I can forward the email from Mike Kovanis if that would provide assurance of its validity.


----------



## Noyb

I can't do that one ... Maybe SignalPunch can.
At a height of 3 inches for a hat ... The text is smaller than 1/4"
This maybe too small for an embroidery pattern ???
I'm wondering if Mike has the permission from Schultz's attorneys


----------



## Ntouchone

The tournament, which is headed by Mike, was established by Charlie Schultz and still supported by the Schultz family. They sell a wide range of Snoopy and Peanuts merchandise at the store and museum. Would be hard to image that he doesn't have the authority, but I see your point. I may try another way to add the image to the hat.

Thanks for you help. I hope you had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Noyb

That sounds good to me .... I'm waiting on SignalPunch to see this ... He's our digitizing pro for the tough ones
He might need a higher resolution picture.


----------



## SignalPunch

Ntouchone said:


> They sell a wide range of Snoopy and Peanuts merchandise at the store and museum.


Sorry, I can't do this one. A license to sell Peanuts items does not translate to a license to license the images to others.


----------



## papiandres

Is there anyway I can get this file to a dst?


----------



## Noyb

Sorry ... Only the owner of the trademarked logo can get it digitized ..
and they'd probably want it done by a Pro


----------



## papiandres

My company emailed the logo so we can get our own shirts made. We have someone in town that embroiders for us, however, I just bought my fiancé a new sewing machine that does embroidery and just need it digitized. Let me know if you need permission from someone. But they let me know that this is the approved logo to use. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Noyb

Different embroidery machines require different formats ... What Brand machine or Format do you need ???

I can't image the owner of the logo letting you embroider it (digitize it) .... 
They should maintain some quality control and be responsible for getting a pattern made.

What size do you want it ... The logo may have to be changed if the Globe is too small ... That's where the owner should get involved.

I could digitize it .. But you'd see a big difference between what I can do and what a pro could do


----------



## HuntCHI

Hi Noyb!

You seem to be the expert around here - I have a DST file but I need some editing done to it. The person who made has gone MIA for some reason and I do not have the software to do it. Can you help? I would be willing to pay you. It's just two small adjustments

Please let me know



Noyb said:


> You found me  ... and Welcome to the TSG Forum
> There's a good reason why Google couldn't find any Digitizing or Conversion Freeware
> 
> How's this ??? ... The dst files are in the zip folder.
> I've outlined it in Black .. The actual thread color can be chosen (or omitted) when it's stitched.


----------



## Noyb

Actually I'm not .. But I know who is
Will have to see it .... zip the dst and attach it here.
Do you have the original Image file ???


----------



## SignalPunch

papiandres said:


> I just bought my fiancé a new sewing machine that does embroidery and just need it digitized.


I have to ask if that means an experienced embroiderer will be doing the work? Proper stabilizer and thread tensions are important when trying to produce a professional result to advertise a business.

You really should check into having the local embroiderer do them, including the digitizing, unless your fiance is experienced.


----------



## cheezetm

Can you help me out by digitizing a logo? Our company puts on local wrestling shows and donates all the money to charity.


----------



## homerunman

Hey Noyb - 
Sorry to pile on more pro bono work, but could you digitize this into a dst? Theres some grey BG left from the masking but I was hoping to get it super small (~1.5inx1.5in or smaller) so I'm guessing it wont really show through. It can just be 3 colors (white for the helmet, blue for the visor, black for the outline) if that makes life easier. Thanks and big props for helping everyone!


----------



## copywriteed

Noyb. if you can can you convert this to a DST. ive been trying for weeks but cant.


----------



## Noyb

homerunman said:


> ...was hoping to get it super small (~1.5inx1.5in or smaller)


Sorry, That's too small for me to do.


----------



## Noyb

copywriteed said:


> ...if you can can you convert this to a DST. ive been trying for weeks but cant.
> View attachment 219467


You didn't say what size ???? ... How's this ???


----------



## Noyb

cheezetm said:


> Can you help me out by digitizing a logo?


Some detail is too small, I made some changes, but it didn't help much ...
Maybe Duane can do better ... How's this ???


----------



## cheezetm

I have a better quality image maybe that would work better. The logo is also slightly diffrent. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> Maybe Duane can do better ...


I had a little free time so here's another version to try. It is provided as is.


----------



## SignalPunch

copywriteed said:


> Noyb. if you can can you convert this to a DST. ive been trying for weeks but cant.


Making a DST file isn't a conversion from one type of graphics file to another. The image objects actually have to be traced one by one to create new design objects that have their own properties such as stitch type, stitch angles, thread density and so on. It requires specialized software.

The design is provided as is in DST format in the zip file.


----------



## cheezetm

SignalPunch said:


> I had a little free time so here's another version to try. It is provided as is.


That looks amazing. i've been trying to upload the other image but i think it is too large.


----------



## cheezetm

here is the other logo, i finally got it reduced enough


----------



## cheezetm

what software do you use signalpunch? I'd like to try my hand at it.


----------



## SignalPunch

cheezetm said:


> what software do you use? I'd like to try my hand at it.


I use Wilcom's Embroidery Studio level 3. You won't find a price online but would need to contact a Wilcom dealer. Be forewarned - it's expensive.

The learning curve can be daunting. You need to learn about fabrics, stabilizers, thread types, and a host of other things. One of the hazards of helping with requests here on the forum is that I can't know how good the embroiderer might be and that can make or break a design.

The digitizer needs to know the finished size of the design and the fabric on which it will be stitched.


----------



## cheezetm

I planned on having this embroidered by a professional on some light weight golf tee like material. I dont know what kind of machines they have. Could you send me the same logo with the black stitches omitted. I don't know if Wilcom's software does in layers like photoshop. If it is too much trouble dont worry about it. How long did it take to create the logo?


----------



## SignalPunch

cheezetm said:


> I planned on having this embroidered by a professional on some light weight golf tee like material. I dont know what kind of machines they have. Could you send me the same logo with the black stitches omitted. How long did it take to create the logo?


The "as is" caveat means no changes. Just have them skip the first color to leave out the background. You can also have them stitch it in a different color if you wish.

It took me about an hour to do the logo. I don't have that particular font so I had to form each letter one at a time. Where possible, I did copy and paste previously created letters but can usually find a pre-digitized font or use a TTF.


----------



## Noyb

cheezetm said:


> what software do you use signalpunch? I'd like to try my hand at it.





SignalPunch said:


> I use Wilcom's Embroidery Studio level 3. You won't find a price online but would need to contact a Wilcom dealer. *Be forewarned - it's expensive.*


If you have to ask .. You probably can't afford it  
You might want to try your hand with this freeware ... Sophie Sew
There's video tutorials at the web site


----------



## cheezetm

Ok, awesome! I really appreciate all the help and if you or jay are ever in South Louisiana look us up and ill give yall some tickets.


----------



## homerunman

whats the smallest you can get? Im looking to get the helmet on the back of a hat, kind of like this one (just not that small)


----------



## copywriteed

SignalPunch said:


> Making a DST file isn't a conversion from one type of graphics file to another. The image objects actually have to be traced one by one to create new design objects that have their own properties such as stitch type, stitch angles, thread density and so on. It requires specialized software.
> 
> The design is provided as is in DST format in the zip file.


AWESOME!!! this is absolutely perfect!! THank you!!


----------



## copywriteed

Noyb said:


> You didn't say what size ???? ... How's this ???


Thank you Noyb that works just fine. u dont know how much i appreciate.


----------



## kozmicsky

Oh my goodness, NOYB you are the one I've been looking for! I started a thread and trying to get a .PNG converted to .JEF but I'm new to digitizing an image for embroidery. Any help in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kozmicsky

I finally found Digitizer Customizer 10000 Plus but haha I have no clue what to do now? Are there any guides for someone like me? new to digitizing a logo for embroidery.


----------



## Noyb

You need some room on the edges ... Make your image canvas size height 2.25, width 3.125 .. 
Now, if you want the pattern 3 inches wide make the canvas width 126mm .. (this is one of the hoop sizes)
I hope your in Photoshop ????
Now save your image as a bmp .. and import this bmp into Easy Import .. then EDIT > OUTLINE.

You'll have to figure out the tools ... but usually a L click is a DO .. a R click is an UNDO

Customzer 10000 or 11000 ????
Your "Backup" will be the jef and the "new" bmp outline created in Janome
hope this gets you started ..


----------



## Transem

Good day to all, I have friend that are going on a humanitary trip and would like to have their crest embroidered on a hat. I need help in converting this PDF file into a .DST file. Can anyone help me.( I would like to post my file but don't know how to post the file... the only options are to post an URL)


----------



## Noyb

In your reply ... Go Advanced > Manage Attachments .. Now you should see how to attach a file.
a url should work also


----------



## Transem

THanks for the information, I have tried to upload the file, hope this will work, the image is really small, hope yo acn help me
THanks again for your help


----------



## Transem

or try this one


----------



## Noyb

There's no way this small detail can be digitized ... embroidery only has a limited resolution


----------



## Transem

THis is what I thought, thanks for your help. I will try to get them to change the logo


----------



## Noyb

Here's one without the detail ..


----------



## nic0tin

this logo in .dst pls


----------



## Noyb

Something like this ?????


----------



## nic0tin

thx you verry much. i wanna do something like this. i would apreciate a better quality at that little white words if u can. if not thx again.apreciate your work.


----------



## SheaJ

I am looking to convert this file to a dst. I am dumbfounded about this whole process. Can anyone help me out. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Noyb

nic0tin said:


> thx you verry much. i wanna do something like this. i would apreciate a better quality at that little white words if u can.


I needs to be bigger .... What Size do you want it ?????


----------



## Noyb

Something like this ????


----------



## SheaJ

Noyb said:


> Something like this ????


 YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL..thank you


----------



## nic0tin

Noyb said:


> I needs to be bigger .... What Size do you want it ?????


in cm....like 10 cm from left to right. Those little words are white without black hairline...i made that hairline to see the words. like on that clipart shirt. good luck.


----------



## Noyb

I'm having trouble getting 10cm exactly ... But bigger helped a little.
If you can make the small text ... larger and fatter it will help ... (less gap between)
I increased the width a little to match the green edges.
I'm sure Signal Punch can do a better job.


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> I'm having trouble getting 10cm .


Here's my version. It's provided as is. I closed up the bottom text and made it a little larger so it will stitch better with fewer thread trims. The overall width is 3.9", a bit less than 10 cm but it should fit in any 4x4 hoop.


----------



## nic0tin

Noyb and SignalPunch.....thanks for your help. Nice work your doing here. both of them are perfect now.


----------



## nic0tin

SignalPunch said:


> Here's my version. It's provided as is. I closed up the bottom text and made it a little larger so it will stitch better with fewer thread trims. The overall width is 3.9", a bit less than 10 cm but it should fit in any 4x4 hoop.


i tried it. but those little words "CALITATE PREMIUM" cant be done. the shirt material shread appart. can u make other font for them? and make it 12 or 13 cm if u can. thx


----------



## Noyb

Are you doing this yourself .... or having a "pro" do it ???
Did you use stabilizer under the pattern ... (back side of the shirt) ... while it's being stitched ???


----------



## nic0tin

Noyb said:


> Are you doing this yourself .... or having a "pro" do it ???
> Did you use stabilizer under the pattern ... (back side of the shirt) ... while it's being stitched ???


yes it is a stabilizer. i think those words are too little...i aprecciate if u can do a larger version like 12 or 13 cm logo.gl


----------



## SignalPunch

nic0tin said:


> i tried it. but those little words "CALITATE PREMIUM" cant be done. the shirt material shread appart. can u make other font for them? and make it 12 or 13 cm if u can. thx


The small text lower case letters are about .23" tall which should be fine on anything except a t-shirt. Changing the font won't make any difference.

Your request was for 10cm so you're stuck with that, sorry. Noyb is correct - you MUST use stabilizer, preferably a 2 or 3 oz. cutaway. In addition, you would need to use a little temporary spray adhesive between the fabric and stabilizer to keep things anchored until the stitchiing is finished.

Correct hooping must be done to keep the fabric from stretching and/or balling up. It needs to be taut but NOT tightly stretched.

If you can take a photo of the stitchout and post that, I can perhaps tell you what you might do to make it better.


----------



## SignalPunch

nic0tin said:


> yes it is a stabilizer. i think those words are too little...i aprecciate if u can do a larger version like 12 or 13 cm logo.gl


I broke my own rule and test stitched this one. It's 99mm wide (~3.9"). The photo of my test is attached. For a free design, I think it looks pretty good. If the fabric won't hold together, it isn't the fault of the design. I used a 2 oz cutaway stabilizer, temp spray adhesive on inexpensive craft felt and 40 wt. polyester embroidery thread.


----------



## itsQMC

@Noyb is there any way to convert the attached image to a DST File?


----------



## Noyb

The Seal is too small for me to digitize


----------



## sam8891

@Noyb please could you help convert the attached into DST? The gold is ideal, but the white has a little less detail if that is easier.


----------



## Noyb

In the White one .... The Black lines are too small for me to digitize, Sorry


----------



## SignalPunch

sam8891 said:


> @Noyb please could you help convert the attached into DST? The gold is ideal, but the white has a little less detail if that is easier.


What will it be stitched on and what size do you need? The larger it is, the better it will look.


----------



## Mcharkowski

Hi everyone, I am very new to this and in a very big rut. I am a Senior Illustrator at a University here in the States, I need my file converted to a DST embroidery file so I am able to get it printed before the final date on Tuesday. I am not a procrastinator but It only got approved today, and everywhere else is telling me 5-8 business days even if I did pick up for them to just digitize the file  !!!! It would be GREATLY appreciated if ANYONE could please help me. I work two jobs to put myself through school and failing is not an option here . please help. Bless you all.


----------



## sam8891

SignalPunch said:


> What will it be stitched on and what size do you need? The larger it is, the better it will look.


Thank you sooooo much! This looks amazing! It will be embroidered on velvet (predominantly) but possibly suede and linen too. It will be about 2.5 - 3 inches in height.


----------



## SignalPunch

sam8891 said:


> Thank you sooooo much! This looks amazing! It will be embroidered on velvet (predominantly) but possibly suede and linen too. It will be about 2.5 - 3 inches in height.


I would definitely NOT use the design on suede - it's too dense and too many stitches. It's provided as is (no revisions, not tested).


----------



## SignalPunch

Mcharkowski said:


> Hi everyone, I am very new to this and in a very big rut. I am a Senior Illustrator at a University here in the States, I need my file converted to a DST embroidery file so I am able to get it printed before the final date on Tuesday.


You'll need to attach your artwork so we can see what might be involved. If it's very complex, it's not likely we will be able to help. You note you need to get it printed - a DST file is a stitch file, not a printable image.


----------



## itsQMC

@Noyb Im new to the site so i dont know how to download the attachment if its not to much trouble can you please convert the two png files attached to dst files and email the files to [email protected] i separated the image to two different files so the pics can appear bigger i have an event sunday so i was trying to get the hats embroided by tomorrow afternoon. Please help.


----------



## sam8891

SignalPunch said:


> I would definitely NOT use the design on suede - it's too dense and too many stitches. It's provided as is (no revisions, not tested).


Thank you very much! You are much appreciated. Thanks for the advice re the suede also.


----------



## Jonesin

As the stifle states NYOB, hope you're still feeling generous. I too have a file Lids told me I had to convert if I wanted it on a hat :/

Hope you can help. Thanks! (I hope it attaches properly!)


----------



## SignalPunch

Jonesin said:


> As the stifle states NYOB, hope you're still feeling generous. I too have a file Lids told me I had to convert if I wanted it on a hat :/


I haven't seen Noyb on so try this one. The design in the zip file is provided as is (no revisions, not tested). It's a very straightforward design so it should stitch perfectly on a cap.


----------



## Jonesin

Amazing. Thank you!!


----------



## SignalPunch

itsQMC said:


> @Noyb Im new to the site so i dont know how to download the attachment if its not to much trouble can you please convert the two png files attached to dst files and email the files to <snipped> i separated the image to two different files so the pics can appear bigger i have an event sunday so i was trying to get the hats embroided by tomorrow afternoon. Please help.


Two designs in such a short time is expecting a bit more than can be delivered. Sorry, I couldn't get to either in time for your request.


----------



## KingZap

Nyob

If you're still able to convert pdf to dst files I need one for an embroidering job. Can you help?

- King Zap


----------



## Noyb

I'll have to see it .... Attach the pdf here


----------



## BlockRaider

So me and my buddie want to make some hats but the guy who is working on making these hats are saying my PSD file needs to be converted to DST file. I just found this forum. I see NoyB is a good help in getting this file.

anyway you could convert this PSD file to DST. I want the logo to be red, some to be white and so on. or does each DST file have to be different.


----------



## Noyb

I didn't think the dimples on the golf ball would turn out ... (might be confusing) .. So I removed it.
Digitizing isn't good on the small stuff _!!!!_
When sewn .. you can manually choose any thread color .. one dst will do them all
How's this ????


----------



## BlockRaider

Noyb said:


> I didn't think the dimples on the golf ball would turn out ... (might be confusing) .. So I removed it.
> Digitizing isn't good on the small stuff _!!!!_
> When sewn .. you can manually choose any thread color .. one dst will do them all
> How's this ????


Thank you very much Noyb. Was the picture good enough for the DST file. Seems like its a little distorted. I appreciate the help. This is my first rodeo.


----------



## Noyb

That's the best I can do .. Embroidery can get the small details 
I'm sure Duane can do a better job


----------



## itsQMC

Can someone please help in converting the attached PNG files into DST? One of the images was already done once but i never recieved the zip file containing the DST file.


----------



## itsQMC

i put them in zip files just in case. Thanks for the help


----------



## Noyb

I can't do the Seal, it's too detailed


----------



## itsQMC

@Noyb thanks a million for helping but how can i download the actual DST file? I downloaded the zip you attached in the reply but there was no DST in it.


----------



## Noyb

Sorry .. My mistake (wrong zip) .. try again


----------



## jonringo2

so Noyb seems to be the go to guy for this kinda stuff! As it turns out, it seems I am having the same problem as the rest of the masses, I wanted to surprise the members of the HS school golf team with a hat with our logo embroidered, and after some of the prices I've been quoted, I quickly changed my mind. I then went online and before too long stumbled upon these threads. Is this something you still help technologically inept people like me with? 

its a very simple design, only two colors. I can send pic if you are willing to help...any advise would be helpful...... thanks!


----------



## Noyb

It's not a problem of being inept .. It's a matter of not having software that can cost thousands of dollars ...
Just attach your picture here


----------



## jonringo2

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=..._zRfA30bfKcc09tDj0v59h6Q&ust=1362575595268564
You rule!! Sending many good vibes your way as a person in a previous post did!! Thank you so much for your help... .. I'm not sure if you need an approximate size but Im looking to put it on the side of a hat so maybe 1.5"-2" ... or is the embroidering machine able to resize once uploaded?? ...Hope this works, THX again!!


----------



## Noyb

Have you got a picture with more than 216x233 pixels ???


----------



## jonringo2

is this better?? how big do you need?


----------



## Noyb

I redrew it .. Looked like it could use a fatter white border ... (after digitizing) ???
Embroidery files are in the zip ... How's this look ???


----------



## jonringo2

THAT LOOKS AWESOME AND YOU ARE AWESOME !!! Thank you soooooooo much for taking the time to do this..... I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## Torres

Hello Noby. Does it help me? I have several drawings vector wanted to convert to dst for embroidery. You can convert to vector dst? thank you


----------



## Torres

One of the drawings I need is this 85,45mm x 13,85mm. thank you


----------



## SignalPunch

Torres said:


> One of the drawings I need is this 85,45mm x 13,85mm. thank you


The attached zip file contains the DST file and color chart. It is provided as is, no revisions, not tested.


----------



## Torres

Thank you. I think it's very good. I will on Monday take the embroiderer to see how it looks, then tell the result. See what you can do with this. Or need to be in vector as the Monte Velho? Again thank you very much. You guys are awesome!!


----------



## Torres

The aim is that the end result looks like this. You can? Thank you.


----------



## Torres

The aim is that the end result looks like this. You can? Thank you. The measurements are 99.46 mm x 35.20 mm


----------



## Torres

Hello Noyb. As requested in another forum, the logo of the yellow bar, I wonder if I can help? I need to have the poles for my bar. I will be very grateful if you can help me. Thank you.


----------



## Noyb

Parts of the logo are kinda small, This is the best I can do.
I'm sure Signal Punch can do better.
It would be better if you had a pro (Signal Punch) do this for your Bar


----------



## Torres

Thank Noyb. And how do I ask the Signal Punch can be better?


----------



## Noyb

You could go to his Web Site


----------



## Torres

Thanks Noyb. I'll try. I do not understand this very well and my English is by the translator. But I'll see if I can. Thank you again. I have other designs that liked to embroider, but after sending more calmly. A hug and congratulations for their work helping those in need without asking anything in return.


----------



## bb1471

Hello, I am trying to embroid a tshirt, and need to convert my logo to dst file. If anyone is able to do it I could really use some help. Here is my file:


----------



## Cookiegal

Torres,

I've moved your last posts back over here where you were already working on the same project.


----------



## Noyb

bb1471 said:


> Hello, I am trying to embroider a T shirt,....


This looks *"Simple"* enough for me to do 
Does this look OK ???


----------



## bb1471

That looks PERFECT!! Can't thank you enough!! Thanks for the fast reply!! YOU ROCK NOYB!!


----------



## deiexmachinis

Dear Noyb,

Seems like you're the one to talk to about this embroidering business...what are the chances you can help me convert any of the attached files into a DST file?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Noyb

Many lines/objects are too small to Embroider ... Maybe Signal Punch can work some magic


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> Many lines/objects are too small to Embroider ... Maybe Signal Punch can work some magic


I don't think so. None of the stars are going to work at any normal size for an embroidery design. It takes 4 stitches to tie-in and 4 more to tie-off which totals more stitches than the smallest stars would require. (And it would just be little blobs of thread, nothing star-shaped,) It is, however, a good design for screenprinting or DTG printing.


----------



## TeeJayJarhead

Hey Noyb it looks like your the one to come to ask about getting a DST file made up. I was getting hats for my softball team from lids.com, but they have messed up my hats twice with the wrong color. They have been giving me Neon Orange and its suppose to be Neon Pink, so I decided to just do business with their stores. The only issue is the font I used for the back numbers isn't available at the stores. I recreate them in illustrator, but they need it in DST format. The numbers need to be 1 inch 9/16ths high or 4 mm (I just measured the numbers on my previous ordered hat and wasn't sure if this was important or not). I think I might need separate files, so my teammates can choose their specific number. I have placed a AI (CS1&4), EPS (CS1&4) & PNG file in the attached Zip file. I wasn't sure which one would ideal for you. Thanks a million!


----------



## vjw_65

Embird software users here?
I am still learning Embird but need to know 
how to clean up the edges of an image for digitizing?


----------



## vjw_65

Noyb,
Don't you need to know who owns an image? 
I always worry about that.
Friends ask and if i can find a royality free image I will digitize it for them.


----------



## alapooh

I'm trying to do polo shirts. Can you convert this png file for us. Thanks


----------



## vjw_65

Not I sorry.


----------



## jmwarnecke

Need help in converting image to .DST to apply to hat.


----------



## stagelive

Looking to get a few hats made can someone help me with converting this to a DST file??


----------



## SignalPunch

stagelive said:


> Looking to get a few hats made can someone help me with converting this to a DST file??


Not without permission from the Masillon football booster club. I would recommend having a shop in town do them, preferably one that already has permission to use the team logo.


----------



## stagelive

Just a quick fyi, that image is not trademarked or it expired. The booster club told me at a meeting last year that it is free to use in what ever capacity.


----------



## SignalPunch

stagelive said:


> Just a quick fyi, that image is not trademarked or it expired. The booster club told me at a meeting last year that it is free to use in what ever capacity.


From their website:
*OBIE* is a registered trademark of the Massillon Tiger Football Booster Club.
The *OBIE* logo is used throughout MassillonProud with permission from the Massillon Tiger Football Booster Club.
The *OBIE* trademark should not be copied or distributed without the consent of the Massillon Tiger Football Booster Club.
​


----------



## stagelive

I got a signed letter from the booster club about usage of the Obie logo bud... And if you'd call them they will tell you the same thing chief...


----------



## stagelive

That isn't their site.. Thats Massillon Proud's site... A fan site who got permission when it was trademarked appearently...


----------



## Cookiegal

stagelive,

Please be careful of the attitude. SignalPunch does a lot of work here for free and copyright is definitely a valid concern.


----------



## wshyang

Hi NoyB,

Can you help us with this artwork? It is actually intended to go onto a black apron 

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb

What size ???
Japanese symbol included .. What does it say ???
Do you have a web site ???


----------



## vjw_65

FYI 
ANYONE CAUGHT DIGITIZING TRADEMARKLED LOGOS 
WILL FOREFIT ALL MACHINES, COMPUTERS, c.ds, dvds, floppies AND BACKUPS.
Disney [ to name only one] has a staff searching online for anyone in violation.
I know that I can not place the two words to gether
I may do Indianapolis but not followed with the word 'colts'
Written permission is required by the owner of thae artwork
100 year o;ld artwork or royality free items found.


----------



## jmwarnecke

jmwarnecke said:


> View attachment 222239
> 
> 
> View attachment 222240
> 
> 
> Need help in converting image to .DST to apply to hat.


Prefer the bottom image


----------



## SignalPunch

jmwarnecke said:


> Prefer the bottom image


The zip file contains the files your embroiderer needs. It's provided as is, no revisions, not tested.


----------



## jmwarnecke

thanks Duane


----------



## vjw_65

I am fairly new at digitizing what goes around comes around 
a lecture from our son who listened to many from us.
He sat me down & explained copywrites and why I must 
ALWAYS GET WRITTEN PERMISSION' 
I love to digitize if you want a babies birth record for a blanket or if you want a quilt label digitized. or a poem for a wedding hankie. I'll be happy to do it but I stear clear of any gray areas and get my images from royality free sites
http://http://machineembroideredquiltlabels.typepad.com/it_is_finished_/


----------



## fadecounty

To Noyb,
I would like to convert two files into dst format in order to print my logos on a hat. What format is easiest for you ai, pdf, or jpeg?

thankyou,
fadecounty


----------



## Noyb

fadecounty said:


> To Noyb, What format is easiest for you ai, pdf, or jpeg?


Doesn't matter as long as the resolution is good and it fits in the TSG upload limits.
jpeg or zip has the highest @ 500kb


----------



## fadecounty

Noyb said:


> Doesn't matter as long as the resolution is good and it fits in the TSG upload limits.
> jpeg or zip has the highest @ 500kb


thank you attached are the two files that I would like converted to dst. Im pretty new at this your help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Noyb

I'm guessing This is You ... And there maybe a copyright problem or permission required.
I might be better is you had a professional digitize this one.


----------



## fadecounty

Noyb said:


> I'm guessing This is You ... And there maybe a copyright problem or permission required.
> I might be better is you had a professional digitize this one.


Goodmorning Noyb,
yes that is me we are just a small business barbershop and wanted to have a couple hats with our logo. Please let me know what copyright problem there is or permission you may need.


----------



## Noyb

At 4 inches wide .. for a hat ??? ... the text on this one is only .4 inches tall.
That may be too small to be practical ... (Readable at a Distance) .. Whatcha think ???


----------



## Noyb

Maybe an over/under arrangement to make the text almost 3/4 " tall ... (at 4" wide)
Any complaints if the logo is changed ??


----------



## Noyb

I'm not sure what size is best for a hat .. and this is the best I can do.
It would be a lot better if a professional would digitize this one.


----------



## fadecounty

Excellent job!! I would prefer the letters straight across can we do 6.5" wide? and for the logo I was thinking 3" x 3", what do you think?


----------



## Noyb

fadecounty said:


> I was thinking 3" x 3", what do you think?


It's not a square aspect ratio ... at only 2.7" wide .. It will be 4.21" tall ... Even that may be too tall for a hat ?????


----------



## fadecounty

Noyb said:


> It's not a square aspect ratio ... at only 2.7" wide .. It will be 4.21" tall ... Even that may be too tall for a hat ?????


yes a 4.21" would be too tall can it be made shorter and width smaller? Like I said I'm new to this


----------



## Noyb

fadecounty said:


> can we do 6.5" wide?


At 6.5" wide, the text will only be .664" tall ... and I'm worried about all the small detail and lines around the text.
Embroidery ... (thread) .. is not as good as a high resolution printer


----------



## fadecounty

Noyb said:


> At 6.5" wide, the text will only be .664" tall ... and I'm worried about all the small detail and lines around the text.
> Embroidery ... (thread) .. is not as good as a high resolution printer


I see what you're saying, and let me say I appreciate the quick replies, can you do both the straight across and the other one and when I take it to the person going to do the hats they can let me know if I need any changes?


----------



## SignalPunch

fadecounty said:


> I see what you're saying, and let me say I appreciate the quick replies, can you do both the straight across and the other one and when I take it to the person going to do the hats they can let me know if I need any changes?


Rather than make more work, how about asking the hat person what size their cap sewing field is? Even if Jay does two versions, neither may fit the available space and resizing a design after the fact doesn't always work.


----------



## fadecounty

SignalPunch said:


> Rather than make more work, how about asking the hat person what size their cap sewing field is? Even if Jay does two versions, neither may fit the available space and resizing a design after the fact doesn't always work.


Thank you will do, like I said I'm pretty new to this actually first time!


----------



## Noyb

fadecounty said:


> can you do both the straight across


No .. the text detail lines are too small for me and my software.
Here's the other one with a smaller head to reduce the height ....


----------



## fadecounty

Noyb said:


> No .. the text detail lines are too small for me and my software.
> Here's the other one with a smaller head to reduce the height ....


Thanks, question...would the lines around the eye, nose and mouth show up when printed?


----------



## Noyb

Something like this may be better for the other logo when done in thread ... _(less detail, bigger lines)_


----------



## Noyb

fadecounty said:


> Thanks, question...would the lines around the eye, nose and mouth show up when printed?


You mean when sewed ?? .... NO, the joining/connecting threads can be cut off


----------



## fadecounty

Noyb said:


> Something like this may be better for the other logo when done in thread ... _(less detail, bigger lines)_


I think you're right, I was thinking this lettering would be better. Could you use that one? is it possible to add the TM at the end?


----------



## Noyb

fadecounty said:


> is it possible to add the TM at the end?


Probably not ... "Trade Mark notations" are normally small text and would be too small.


----------



## fadecounty

Noyb said:


> Probably not ... "Trade Mark notations" are normally small text and would be too small.


Thank you, just wanted to know


----------



## fadecounty

Noyb said:


> Something like this may be better for the other logo when done in thread ... _(less detail, bigger lines)_


Would you be able to convert this to dst. then?


----------



## Noyb

I'm using freeware auto-digitizing software ....
I can't do as good a job as a Professional with much more expensive software ... Not to mention talent 
I changed the "*F*" a little and opened a few gaps that may have been too small
How's this look ????


----------



## fadecounty

Noyb said:


> I'm using freeware auto-digitizing software ....
> I can't do as good a job as the professionals with much more expensive software ... Not to mention talent
> But, How's this look ????
> I changed the "F" a little and opened a few gaps that may have been too small


Wow I must say you do a great job! and quick! when i take this to get sewed would the backgroud be black? or would the letters just comeout?


----------



## Noyb

White letters with a black background ... Like this
The actual thread colors can be manually chosen when it's stitched


----------



## fadecounty

Noyb said:


> White letters with a black background ... Like this
> The actual thread colors can be manually chosen when it's stitched


I'm sorry if I am making this hard or asking for a lot...is it possible to have the letters free floating or have no background (not look like a patch)?


----------



## Noyb

fadecounty said:


> is it possible to have the letters free floating or have no background (not look like a patch)?


Yes ... Choose the thread color when it's stitched


----------



## fadecounty

Just saw the free float thats great thanks! So I just went to the embroidery place and they couldnt open the file, like Ive said not very tech savy, is there a certain way I need to save this or can it be my flash drive? 
Thanks,
Confused


----------



## Noyb

The files you need are in the attached Freefloat.zip folder .. _(same as post #705)_
They should be able to unzip and open the dst file


----------



## Ilagon

Hey Noyb,

Thank you in advance for helping other members. It's rare that someone does things out of their own time and asks for nothing in return. Kudos to you, sir!

I am looking for my logo to be digitized and stumbled across this forum. I was wondering if someone would be able to help me out.

I've attached a PNG, a JPG, and another JPG with the colors already inverted (black background, white logo). Would it be possible to digitize the logo in white thread with a dimension of 3.5" W x 3" H?

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb

I can't do too good on the smal text .. Hows this look ????


----------



## Ilagon

Thank you Noyb for the quick response!


----------



## vjw_65

Noyb said:


> No .. the text detail lines are too small for me and my software.
> Here's the other one with a smaller head to reduce the height ....


 Curious how small is 'too small' ?
Do you digitixe designs for a bb hat from the center out?


----------



## vjw_65

Ilagon said:


> Hey Noyb,
> 
> Thank you in advance for helping other members. It's rare that someone does things out of their own time and asks for nothing in return. Kudos to you, sir!
> 
> I am looking for my logo to be digitized and stumbled across this forum. I was wondering if someone would be able to help me out.
> 
> I've attached a PNG, a JPG, and another JPG with the colors already inverted (black background, white logo). Would it be possible to digitize the logo in white thread with a dimension of 3.5" W x 3" H?
> 
> Thanks!


 What a lovely Logo I am eager to see the results


----------



## Ilagon

Hey Noyb,

I've uploaded a new graphic with a much simpler text font (Arial). I think it is too small to get the fine details of the proper font. Would you be able to convert this new image for me?

Thanks in advance. And thanks vjw_65 for the kind words!


----------



## SignalPunch

Ilagon said:


> Hey Noyb,
> 
> I've uploaded a new graphic with a much simpler text font (Arial). I think it is too small to get the fine details of the proper font. Would you be able to convert this new image for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance. And thanks vjw_65 for the kind words!


Not Noyb but I used a simpler font to do a version the other day. It's provided as is, no changes and not tested .


----------



## vjw_65

Ilagon said:


> Hey Noyb,
> 
> I've uploaded a new graphic with a much simpler text font (Arial). I think it is too small to get the fine details of the proper font. Would you be able to convert this new image for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance. And thanks vjw_65 for the kind words!


 It is not the size of your image,
It takes a great deal of space for each letter professionals can get tiny embroidery letters
the smallest i can get with arial is .25 inches letters are often wider than tall [ie an m]
I will see how wide your words are when digitized brb
Professionals use a very different $$$$ software 
If i want very small sometimes I can get it with Generations software
Usually i digitize in Embird software
http://machineembroideredquiltlabels.typepad.com/vicki_embird_studio//
http://machineembroideredquiltlabels.typepad.com/it_is_finished_/


----------



## vjw_65

In my software the image text looks like sencil ttf
the words are 0.41" tall and 3.63 wide but not legible that size


----------



## TexasCountry333

Please help. I do volunteer work for my church for there rapid response team. I was wanting to put there logo on a hat but places were wanting to charge me between $50-$100 just to digitize the logo. I was wondering if there is something that I can download to convert it. Please help


----------



## SignalPunch

TexasCountry333 said:


> Please help. I do volunteer work for my church for their rapid response team. I was wanting to put their logo on a hat but places were wanting to charge me between $50-$100 just to digitize the logo. I was wondering if there is something that I can download to convert it. Please help


Digitizing for embroidery requires specialized software and a lot of practice. $50 would not be unreasonable for a professionally digitized, tested embroidery design. The screen shot below is the result of an hour of work. It's not a simple matter of a few seconds with a conversion program.

I see in web site photos that the people are wearing apparel with the organization's logo so there must be an existing source for it. Can you not ask at church if embroidered items are already available? There are copyright issues to be considered and permission from an officer of the organization would be needed to do another design.


----------



## vjw_65

I have hundreds of dollars and hours invested in software and learning it.
Risking all to help someone do something illegal is not reasonable
seek permission and design from the owner.
[TG I could remove the incorrect quote]


----------



## SignalPunch

vjw_65 said:


> I have hundreds of dollars and hours invested in software and learning it.
> Risking all to help someone do somethimg illegal is not reasonable
> seek permission and design from the owner.


Thanks for the support but you really should have quoted the original post and not mine.


----------



## mkbrundige

I am trying to get this image monogrammed onto some curtains, but I need it in .DST! If you could please convert my file, or show me how, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Noyb

What size do you want it ?????
And Welcome to the TSG Forum


----------



## vjw_65

mkbrundige said:


> I am trying to get this image monogrammed onto some curtains, but I need it in .DST! If you could please convert my file, or show me how, I would really appreciate it!


Welcome to the forum
I see a kind member did it for you.
answering the second part.........
To do it you would need Embroidery software 
and the fonts used.
I purchased,learned & use Embird with Embird Font Engine 
Create the C behind then create the text in front 
overlay and mask to lessen the stitches behind the top text.
join then save as.
Having no idea what size you wanted I would create it for the 4 inch hoop.
Ideally it needs to be created in the size desired resizing rarely stitches out well.
Digitizers need both format and size.


----------



## Noyb

While waiting on the size ...
Here's one 7.7inches tall for a 200x200mm hoop


----------



## vjw_65

Noyb said:


> While waiting on the size ...
> Here's one 7.7inches tall for a 200x200mm hoop


 Noyb,
Have you found a way to resize that produces consistently good results?
Most I talk to, think they can 'JUST' resize,
I do not find that to be true.


----------



## Noyb

I have Buzzsize .... But I don't know how good the results will be ... Never really used it
I'd think that since this is really just a CAD/CAM type file ... The resizing results should be good if you know the stitch density needed.
For these requests ... I just make it the requested size first.


----------



## Noyb

If you're talking abut resizing .. Enlarging only ..
I imagine this would be the same as enlarging an Image in Photoshop.
You can enlarge an Image all you want .. But the resolution will stay about the same as the original small image.
In other words ... enlarge it 5 times and it will only look as good as the original when viewed 5 times farther away.


----------



## vjw_65

I have digitized an awesome mermaid. Resizing is why I do not sell designs 
because resizing changes the underlay , the cover stitches and results.
There are lots of groups that teach digitizing.


----------



## mkbrundige

Nyob,
First, thank you so much for a quick response! I really appreciate it. I actually need it just 3 inches tall. Is that too small to be embroidered? Let me know what you think. Thank you again!


----------



## Noyb

@ *vjw_65* ... You want to do this one ????
I'd like to see your work .. It's got to be better than my Auto digitizing freeware


----------



## vjw_65

Noyb said:


> @ *vjw_65* ... You want to do this one ????
> I'd like to see your work .. It's got to be better than my Auto digitizing freeware


 Not really looking for more free work after I do for my friends I hardly have time to do my job work
Today I did the words "Robert Redford Loves Me " in Doris Day Font
added a double daisy on top and my s-I-l has it on her Kitchen-Aide stand mixer cover,
the test sew is now a small squared bottom tote bag with black ribbon handles.
She just smiles when she sees it. An every day 'happy' for her.
Now I must digitize for my first great grandson due this month.
The second quilt a 'pooh' waiting for a label.


----------



## Noyb

*@ vjw_65* Thanks for the link .. I see Embird is way better than Janome Customizer.
I'm only into this to support my Wife's hobby ... I'm buried under quilts


----------



## vjw_65

Ah buried under quilts I totally understand
just labels for my quilts took mw a month to finish 
[ that is 8 hour days.]


----------



## Gigantopithicus

Hi Noyb, Could you do a direct conversion from a vector formatted file for me? I can save to most any format (except .dst of course). I can supply a .jpg if need be. I would very much appreciate!


----------



## Noyb

Attach whatever you have .. hopefully, not a jpeg


----------



## Gigantopithicus

Here it is in .PDF format.


----------



## Noyb

What size do you want it ???
I think the text lines will be too small (thin) for me to digitize


----------



## Gigantopithicus

How about 4.5" tall?


----------



## Noyb

Sorry, That's going to take better digitizing software than I have ... Maybe our digitizing pro will check in shortly


----------



## Gigantopithicus

Ok, I'll hang tight. In the meantime, would you be able to do just the MH (attached) at say 3" tall?


----------



## vjw_65

Gigantopithicus said:


> Ok, I'll hang tight. In the meantime, would you be able to do just the MH (attached) at say 3" tall?


 wow nice logo had to look tho I am beyond busy 
I come so I stay current in my membership


----------



## Noyb

For a Business .. You'd be better to seek a Professional Digitizer.
There maybe some copyright/permission issues here and maybe Meritus needs to approve/control the end result.


----------



## Gigantopithicus

Thank you for your help.


----------



## vjw_65

so much unknown, if for a hat it must be digitized from the centers out,
if for a shirt pocket then 1.5" by 2"
This design would need underlay of black or any background would peek through.
Making a bullet proof design would not work for clothing applications.
After finding them on the internet they are too big and high risk for me to play with their logo.
I decline


----------



## Spezza

*Noyb*, I've been googling for a little while now and I cannot find any way to convert to .dst. I've joined this forum only to enlist your assistance as you seem to be the only person who'll help a person out with a simple job. I have a logo I would like converted to .dst so I can embroider a bunch of t-shirts with my company's logo for my delivery guys.

If you PM me (apparently new members aren't given this privilege) I would be happy to send you the .tiff or .jpeg or whatever format you want / need with the logo for conversion.


----------



## Noyb

a dst is not a simple "conversion" process and to do it right requires experience and most likely, some expensive software.
Depending on the results you might need .. It might be better if you have a professional make the dst for you.
I'd like to see your logo .... Attach a gif format here


----------



## Spezza

GIF is attached here.

I don't really want to spend more than a few dollars. In reality, all I want is to have the company name on t-shirts for my two delivery guys. It doesn't have to be pretty; lord knows my delivery guys aren't pretty


----------



## Noyb

Is the logo design "fixed" or would you be willing to have it changed ??
The text "Funishings" is awful thin/small and may not digitize or sew too well.
What size do you want this ... Pocket size ???


----------



## Spezza

My current shirt's sewn logo is 3 1/2" x 1". Anything close to that is fine. Like I said, it is just for a couple delivery guys to make them look "professional".


----------



## Noyb

This is the best I can do ... with my Auto digitizing freeware 
A Pro can do a lot better.


----------



## Spezza

Thanks *Noyb*! That is awesome! You're a good person.


----------



## vjw_65

Noyb said:


> This is the best I can do ... with my Auto digitizing freeware
> A Pro can do a lot better.


 What are you using ?
Yes, I have thousands of dollars and hours invested in mine.


----------



## vjw_65

tried to add a file jpg


----------



## Noyb

vjw_65 said:


> What are you using ?


Janome Customizer 11000 ... It's available for my Wife's Janome Machine .._ (or for anyone)_
Then I use BuzzXplore to convert the Janome jef file to a dst .. _(not freeware but something I could afford)_
I can't even come close to what you or SignalPunch can do


----------



## vjw_65

Noyb said:


> Janome Customizer 11000 ... It's available for my Wife's Janome Machine .._ (or for anyone)_
> Then I use BuzzXplore to convert the Janome jef file to a dst .. _(not freeware but something I could afford)_
> I can't even come close to what you or SignalPunch can do


 Janome Customizer is a much better program except no one to teach it for free 
being able to take a free class somewhere else 
and transpose it to your program would be a great thing
My friend in LA north of NO not on the gulf has a Janome 11,000 [I think]
but no one to teach her how to use it. 
It is all pretty much the same 
I take free classes everywhere and just nib-nose around Embird till I find what they are talking about
Tonight I found an button that lets me use other peoples digitized alphabets like 5 star fonts of Jolson's.
I have messed all day with the new upgrades for Embird Just now finished an install too late to use Embird tonight.
Tis way past my bed time.
Night; None of your business


----------



## Noyb

There's a few free Janome courses here in Kokomo, But non on Digitizing.
I think it's probably too complicated and expensive for the Quilter Crowd to get into.
I'm only into it to keep my Wife Happy  

Tomorrow, She'll packup her machine and all the accessories and go spend a day sewing with the girls.
I'll make a couple trips to the car with stuff.

I call this *Wifey Day Care* .. _It reminds me of packing up a kid for day care._


----------



## Noyb

One of the local Quilters bought a copy of Buzz2Stitches and let me try it.
I didn't think it worked very well even after I edited the picture in Photoshop .. _how many can do that ???_
She wanted Half Price .. I was only willing to pay No Price.


----------



## vjw_65

I ride my bike to KOKOMO small world must5 be a different KOKOMO
I live in north central Intucky


----------



## Noyb

Elwood isn't that far .. But a lot farther than I'd ride my Bike


----------



## vjw_65

Riding my bike to KOKOMO is a smart Alex reply to folks.
I( only see the on the way to Sam's Club stores
There is more?
Nephew was teacher there for a few years.
Tough school many students in detention
You could do the trick my dh did DROP THE STUFF 'ACCIDENTALLY' 
Never be asked again. I sold that stuff and never ask him again.
I stay home as I can not do it myself.


----------



## vjw_65

You really are that close?


----------



## vjw_65

Embird Studio has an auto function
I have not found it yet!


----------



## Noyb

Do you have the optional Digitizing Tools ????


----------



## vjw_65

yes both Studio plugins


----------



## vjw_65

Still unclear how you turn images into dst


----------



## Noyb

I auto-digitize them in Janome Customizer .. to a jef (Janome) format ...
Then convert the jef to a dst using BuzzXplore


----------



## vjw_65

customizer wont convert? That is so weird no wonder my Janome friends need the designs I make for them in jef.


----------



## Noyb

vjw_65 said:


> customizer wont convert? That is so weird ..


Not really .. Janome Customizer is for a Janome machine only .. and Janome only works with a jef file.
That's why it's freeware


----------



## vjw_65

Isn't it freeware only when you buy a janome?


----------



## Noyb

Anybody can download it ... Here


----------



## vjw_65

View attachment 225297

busy here today minestrone soup in giant stock pot too big for slow cooker
Facebook muffins that do taste like cake doughnuts
FB Listerine pedicure soak and I have baby feet now.
8 bath sheets cut into thirds we now have 24 towels in the binding process. [too many towels for us.]
Finished the Winnie the Pooh baby quilt


----------



## Noyb

I'm just hanging around


----------



## vjw_65

I can not do pooh I could digitize a pooh coloring book but never stitch it.
Disney has spies every where


----------



## vjw_65

Lion King and Pooh for my first great-grand.


----------



## Noyb

My wife was warned to never wear an unauthorized Disney Pattern to Disney World ....
Don't know what they'd do .. Rip it off ????


----------



## vjw_65

yes, they do ask you to take it off, and escort you out before you get home they will have a search warrant for all emb. machines disks c.ds and computers.
is harsh but the way the law is written they must apprehend all that they know about 
or they will lose their copy write.


----------



## vjw_65

I am worn out.
"Good night, Mr. Calabash....................................."


----------



## vjw_65

Quilts is progress are simple ones to get them done quickly. I am closing out my quilting hobby 
and moving into the embroidery hobby.


----------



## azaia

This is a message for 'NOYB'.
I have searched high and low on the net for a free program that would allow me to covert a JPG image to DST file sized at 
100mm x 100mm. i have read nothing but positive comments about your work and willingness to help.
as a new member, i cannot PM you. i would really appreciate your assistance in converting a monotonous image of a t-rex for my dinosaur mad son's school bag.
as a new member i dont believe i can attach my image...given it a try, it may have been added below.
if its not too much to ask, i require just the image not the text please.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Noyb

Read your Private Message


----------



## azaia

thanks for your speedy response noyb!
ive managed to add it above, i dont know whether its an image that can be effectively digitised. the text ('t-rex') i dont need as the embroiderer can only work with a 100mmx100mm image and therefore would mean the dino would be a lot smaller.


----------



## Noyb

Do you want the text "T Rex" ???? ... I might be able to Move it


----------



## azaia

No thank you, the text can be omitted.


----------



## Noyb

Some of the White gaps are too small ... (Like between the ribs)
Does this look OK ???
I might be able to Fatten the gaps (White areas .. that are really Blank)


----------



## azaia

that was super quick! Its very good, i must say but my son has a thing about dinosaur fossils, although it resembles a t-rex i think it is in the danger of looking like its still in the process of decomposition.

can it be thinned out to show more detail do you think? or would it be best to go for a solid image?


----------



## Noyb

Is this better ???


----------



## azaia

thank you, that does look a lot better, is there any way we can get the tail, feet, ankles and wrists to look sharper and more "boney"? and perhaps if its not too much of a stretch, the teeth look more pronounced?
the ribs are looking very good, can the large bone between its legs be sharpened up too?

i understand if its not possible, i really appreciate the time you're putting into this and the ability of the machine to sew small detail must be difficult


----------



## Noyb

Sorry, Probably not ... Sewing with Thread is not like Printing a high resolution picture.
I even doubt that Printing on textured cloth would be much better.
And, I'm using freeware ... The best digitizing software can cost several thousand dollars.


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> Sorry, Probably not ... Sewing with Thread is not like Printing a high resolution picture.


Jay, sometimes my software actually does a decent auto-digitizing job. I've found that it does single color irregular shapes pretty well.

I am up to my eyebrows this week but can take time to attach the design for the attached screen shot, if needed.


----------



## Noyb

I'm Jealous .. Any chance you'll be able to attach a dst sometime ??


----------



## vjw_65

Noyb said:


> I'm Jealous .. Any chance you'll be able to attach a dst sometime ??


 I am amazed at the designs you do.
I would get no where with an image like this just too ragged 
I'd likely go looing at Royalty Free 101 . com for a t-Rex image.


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> I'm Jealous .. Any chance you'll be able to attach a dst sometime ??


I just popped up for a design tweak while testing so I can manage that.....


----------



## Noyb

vjw_65 said:


> I am amazed at the designs you do.
> I would get no where with an image like this just too ragged


It's not the image .. I can usually make the edges sharp in Photoshop when needed
It's the digitizing process/software
SignalPunch has much better (professional) Software/Expertise


----------



## vjw_65

Noyb said:


> It's not the image .. I can usually make the edges sharp in Photoshop when needed
> It's the digitizing process/software
> SignalPunch has much better (professional) Software/Expertise


 It is the image that makes it impossible for me,
Plus I decided to give up mind reading the hoop sizes are too difficult for me.
A 5 by 7 would easily become very detailed but a 4 by 4 would lose detail.
I have much to learn and no time to do it.
Today I am finishing the Minkie Boo blankets.


----------



## Noyb

vjw_65 said:


> It is the image that makes it impossible for me


Have you read the latest news .. You can probably get Image Editing also done here at TSG


----------



## vjw_65

No I missed the newsletter


----------



## azaia

Thank you very much to Noyb - who put a great deal of effort and time into modifying my JPG and thank you also to SignalPunch for a perfect DST file for my son's t.rex!

I'll be sure to put up a picture of the completed bag once i've ordered it.

just one question is the image sized correctly for a 100mm x 100mm total area?


----------



## SignalPunch

azaia said:


> just one question is the image sized correctly for a 100mm x 100mm total area?


100mm is about 3.9" and the design is about 3.5" tall so it will fit a 4x4 hoop just fine.


----------



## azaia

Thanks again to everyone at techguy.org for helping with my predicament and with such a speedy turnaround! :up:


----------



## vjw_65

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW too cute


----------



## neolux

Noyb- Can you tell me how to convert my .tif file to a DST? Please! I am in a bit of a jam right now... and you are the only one I see after a long search for this....


----------



## Noyb

Attach your picture here.
You might have to zip your tiff


----------



## vjw_65

Finding the exact truetype font is a long process to search all possible fonts.
http://www.webpagepublicity.com/free-fonts.html


----------



## azaia

Thanks to the excellent minds on this forum, we now have our bag. I don't know about you but I think it looks remarkable!


----------



## azaia

T-rex


----------



## Noyb

vjw_65 said:


> *Finding the exact truetype font is a long process to search all possible fonts.*


If you have a picture sample of the font you need .. have to tried to upload it ... Here .. or ... Here ???


----------



## vjw_65

azaia said:


> T-rex


YES LOOKS GREAT 
FYI "embroidery lay it face down on a clean fluffy towel iron the backside" ~Martha Stewart~


----------



## vjw_65

Noyb said:


> If you have a picture sample of the font you need .. have to tried to upload it ... Here .. or ... Here ???


 yes I have no response yet been a long time text used in the blocks
I have finished the project with tinkertoy font
for the first verse of each rhyme

http://www.sewweird.com/VintageRhymeLandS1.html
Loved this one so much I may do another one.


----------



## jcwooten

i was wondering is i can get this image converted to a dst file. i would really appreciate it!

i just need the white of the image. the hieght 3 inches the width 4.5 inches.


----------



## Noyb

Is 4.75" wide close enough ???
the actual Stitched Image may be a bit smaller ???


----------



## vjw_65

NOYB, 
I think you are very generous with your skills and time.
THANK YOU in case you don't hear it often enough.


----------



## jcwooten

That image size is perfect thx


----------



## jcwooten

Noyb said:


> Is 4.75" wide close enough ???
> the actual Stitched Image may be a bit smaller ???


Thx the size is great any way to sharpen the edges or no?


----------



## Noyb

It's not like printing a high res Photo ... It's a stitched pattern out of thread.
I can add an outline stitch that may "sharped" the outline????


----------



## jcwooten

Yea can u try a solid out line with it


----------



## Noyb

jcwooten said:


> Yea can u try a solid out line with it


That's what I attached in post #814 .. previous


----------



## jcwooten

okay thanks so much! i have one more photo i was wondering if u can do two more for me


----------



## Noyb

How's this ??? ... 
You'll have to manually choose your thread colors when it's stitched


----------



## Noyb

And This ????


----------



## vjw_65

Noyb u rock !


----------



## ninoladuca

I want to get some hats made for work but I need this picture converted

Thanks guys


----------



## Noyb

At 3.5 inches wide .. It'll only be ~ 1.5 inches tall.
That may not be the best size for a hat ?????
And the text will be too small to embroidery 
Do you have a better picture ????


----------



## ninoladuca

all i really need is the logo, the script i can have done at the shop
any way of enlarging it?


----------



## Noyb

Size is not a problem .. Finding edges to digitize within ... is.
You got a better picture ???


----------



## ninoladuca

how does this work?


----------



## Noyb

Not enough resolution .. I can't see the edges to digitize within


----------



## ninoladuca

thank you nyob for your help!!! maybe this one will work?


----------



## Noyb

Still no defined edges and even if I redrew it, the detail will be too small to digitize


----------



## ninoladuca

how could I get a good picture? I dont have any orginals ive using pictures off google


----------



## vjw_65

This would stitch legibly with taller letters
the 'Parasiso Pizza and subs and we deliver anywhere" way too small
What about a watermark type of pizza man big behind all the arched bigger text?
Line phone number under?
NOYB the man is too foggy for me to get also
a big man might be more recognizable.
keeping it all legible inside 3.5 inches will take more skill than I have.
Glad that you are here to help the folks.


----------



## Noyb

ninoladuca said:


> the script I can have done at the shop


Why not just the text you desire ???
Mixing text with pictures is most always a problem unless your artist knows what they're doing.
I'm not an artist


----------



## ninoladuca

our logo is a big thing with us even if its smaller we could have it put on the side or something
if its not doable that is fine we will have to just use the text 
thanks again for the help


----------



## SignalPunch

ninoladuca said:


> our logo is a big thing with us even if its smaller we could have it put on the side or something


The size of the design isn't an issue but the size of the artwork is. See the attached screen shot. I'm pretty sure the little man is about 70% correct but zooming in on a small GIF or JPG file loses a lot of details.


----------



## vjw_65

Signal Punch
Well done.
That is exactly what happened to me.
Every class taught me to zoom at least 400%
working at that level was so blurry.
I gave up after 2 hours of failing.


----------



## DrGT

Hey, Nyob. I'm in the same predicament, I need this logo on a hat but am not willing to pay the ridiculous amount the hat store wants. If you could help me out with this I'd greatly appreciate it!

Taylor


----------



## SignalPunch

DrGT said:


> Hey, Nyob. I'm in the same predicament, I need this logo on a hat but am not willing to pay the ridiculous amount the hat store wants. If you could help me out with this I'd greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Taylor


I'm curious about what the cap store wanted to charge. And was it just for digitizing the design or for that plus doing the cap or caps.


----------



## DrGT

They want $100 for putting the snowcat logo into .DST format. The caps are all extra


----------



## SignalPunch

DrGT said:


> They want $100 for putting the snowcat logo into .DST format. The caps are all extra


Yep, you are right - ridiculous. If you found someone to do it for around $30-$40 tested, that would be more in line with what I would consider a fair price.

That ticks me off enough to attach the design (untested) for you. The DST file is in the zip file. Thread color can be chosen at the time of stitchout. Don't tell them a digitizer thinks they charge 'way too much.


----------



## vjw_65

Store charged us [school alumni] $3,000.00 plus per each hat shirt or sweatshirt.
We never got the design.
I created the same design day one with the Embird software
Was a free stock panther and arched word with year.
I need to let it go: there are crooks everywhere.
Wondering what software SignalPunch uses?


----------



## SignalPunch

vjw_65 said:


> Wondering what software SignalPunch uses?


Answered in PM.


----------



## mrfuad87

(link removed)

dear all, 
my company ask me to convert jpg to emb or dst file
but i unable to do, after googling, found tech support can help

above is the file
hope someone can help me convert jpg to dst or emb

thank you,,


----------



## SignalPunch

mrfuad87 said:


> (link removed)
> above is the file
> hope someone can help me convert jpg to dst or emb
> 
> thank you,,


That link wants to install an unknown downloader executable - an easy way to allow malware onto ones computer. Please try to attach the file to your post on this forum.


----------



## mrfuad87

finally manage to find the attachment button below is the jpg format


----------



## mrfuad87

last jpg


----------



## vjw_65

Curious what would that kind of line drawing be called? on the right the gal swinging a golf club?


----------



## tooltimeguy

Hey NOYB,

can you please help me out with this???

Thanks,


----------



## vjw_65

size and what it is for designs are digitized differently for hats and canvas
Resizing often results in dismal results so size is so important.


----------



## tooltimeguy

It's going on back of a baseball hat. 3"long X 11/4" tall


----------



## Noyb

Whoever owns that Sutter Health Trademarked logo should contact a professional.


----------



## Noyb

mrfuad87 said:


> finally manage to find the attachment button below is the jpg format


I'm thinking that I don't want to mess with anything associated with golf ....
They could get upset and nasty if anyone used their logos .. Right along with Disney and the NFL ... And I see the logos already on the net.
The owners of the logo should contact a pro


----------



## vjw_65

Noyb said:


> I'm thinking that I don't want to mess with anything associated with golf ....
> They could get upset and nasty if anyone used their logos .. Right along with Disney and the NFL ... And I see them already on the net.
> The owners of the logo should contact a pro


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I am afraid of anything that is a logo/trademark/copy write
Those are heavily protected.
The bosses should know that.
We could lose everything we own an ever hope to own.


----------



## Noyb

About a year ago, my wife and daughter few in from a trip to Phoenix.
I was in the middle of the Indianapolis Airport and they just had to do their girly shopping therapy trip in a gift shop 

I took a picture of them and one of the sales people came running out literally yelling at me that Pictures were not allowed.
For a moment, I thought it was going to get physical and maybe my camera was in Jeopardy.

When they heard the commotion in the common area of the Airport, They came out and did not my buy Colts memorabilia.
I'll Show them and their Lawyers ... If I'm not allowed to take pictures of my wife ... Then Colts memorabilia is not allowed on my credit card.


----------



## vjw_65

yeas I found out, they were nice when they said,
" You can digitize Indianapolis 
You can digitize Colts 
You can not put the two together."
So I don't.
Wonder if Baltimore Colts has expired?


----------



## vjw_65

I e-mailed Methodist HQ and they gave me permission to use their flame cross on a quilt label.
Sometimes first hand respectfully seeking permission Is all that is required
but I would need the person & e=mail address to make that request
and have a written reply to me.
The size needed, 
the format,
and the item to be digitized
before I would even consider starting.
If I were going to stitch another's design at my biz,
I would be wary and charge full price for a test stitching.
Heaven forbid, my machine would break could be tens of thousands of dollars 
law suit against that digitizer.
You see why I am wary for myself and my friends.


----------



## vjw_65

NYOB I gotta look into that 
no way a colts thing cause you can see everything online. 
But a store policy to protect patrons, maybe 
Absolutely was handled the wrong way. 
As a Hoosier,
I apologize for that store and the employee and their training.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Seneca Casino in Salamanca, NY gave me the option to check my camera or return it to my car.
I understand why and was glad to follow the rules when politely informed.


----------



## LaRanitaAzul

Hello there, I've been doing a bit of reading and see that you are the guy to come to for conversions. I have a JPEG Image that would need some help in the format of either a PXF, DST, DSB, or EMB file. Please let me know if you are still able to assist. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Noyb

What size .. Do you own this logo ???


----------



## LaRanitaAzul

Good morning. It's going to be embroidered on a hat. I don't know what the proper or decent size would be.


----------



## Noyb

I see this logo on the internet ... Maybe the owner would rather have it done by a professional


----------



## LaRanitaAzul

Owned & designed by yours truly. www.FaceBook.com/DUE.DjRick


----------



## Noyb

How's this look ??? .... You still may want a pro to do it.


----------



## LaRanitaAzul

It is missing the Ent. And cannot really see it too good (viewing from phone). I would have to view it from my laptop, when I arrive home tonight.


----------



## Noyb

It was too small, I had to remove it


----------



## LaRanitaAzul

I guess I can always have that added when ready to embroider. In the meantime, I will look at the image when I get home tonight. I really appreciate your assistance though.


----------



## petulia

Hey Nyob, 
If you're out there, (or a shout out to anyone who might know) do you know of any mac-based freeware program that would convert a pdf into a dst file? I have a files i'd like to have converted but cannot even figure out which programs would work on a mac. 
Best, 
P


----------



## Zeke831

Good evening!
You assisted me previously with a design conversion to dst and I was hoping you would be able to do so again. I designed this image for a group I'm working with and we decided to get some items embroidered with this image. if you could help with the conversion to jpeg, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you in advance for the assistance!


----------



## Noyb

That one's too complicated for me .. Let's hope Duane can get to it ...
or I get better software with my wife's new Janome 15000 that arrived last night


----------



## vjw_65

Zeke831 said:


> Good evening!
> You assisted me previously with a design conversion to dst and I was hoping you would be able to do so again. I designed this image for a group I'm working with and we decided to get some items embroidered with this image. if you could help with the conversion to jpeg, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you in advance for the assistance!


 " if you could help with the conversion to jpeg" 
has me stumped, IT IS a jpeg


----------



## vjw_65

PDF is a word document can you copy paste the words you want as a dst. [an embroidery file]
or use the snipping tool to convert to a jpeg?

"*pdf to dst?* "


----------



## vjw_65

Not I


----------



## Noyb

I assumed Zeke meant conversion to dst.
The image is too small and has shadows and gradients.
It's too complicated for my digitizing freeware and looks like something a pro needs to do


----------



## vjw_65

yes, I agree but It sounds like they are not clear what theyu want.
I can not get my attitude right so am bowing out.
What they ask for nis wrong on so many levels If I bow out I can not be a witness


----------



## Noyb

You need to come over to Kempton's Lions club this evening for an attitude adjustment ...
it's not too far from you ... It works for me every time


----------



## vjw_65

Pennsylvania is kinda far


----------



## vjw_65

Our Lions club closed


----------



## vjw_65

I doubt anything will adjust me to see illegal as an okay request.


----------



## vjw_65

busy as usual today
couple things to do for me personally.


----------



## rev440x

I have been searching around the net for a FREE solution to getting my images converted over to .DST for embroidery. I have downloaded SewArt trial to try and convert my images over but could not get it to work properly.. So I was wondering if anyone was able to convert them for me? Please and thank you! It would be much appreciated!

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=228215&stc=1&d=1384897693
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=228214&stc=1&d=1384897573


----------



## Noyb

Embroidery cannot handle Gradients .. Too many thread colors.
Even if the image is converted to just a few thread colors .. Much of the detail will be too small to digitize.


----------



## rev440x

So I should make new images? Thanks for the insight too!


----------



## Noyb

If you know what the problem is ... Sewing with thread is not like printing a high resolution picture.
I'm not sure what you want and I can only do the simple ones anyway.


----------



## ecjones98

Noyb, you seem to be helping a lot of people. I was hoping you could help me too?
I need two fairly simple png files converted to dst files for my senior project. 
I'd be forever grateful!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ecjones98

Content deleted.


----------



## Cookiegal

ecjones98,

Please do not post more than once for the same thing. I've removed the conent of your post here.


----------



## Noyb

Here's the Bear, How's this ????


----------



## vjw_65

I can not see anything but a name in the request and no size or application info either.
How do you do it NOYB?


----------



## Noyb

vjw_65 said:


> How do you do it NOYB?


I guess


----------



## vjw_65

3 Amish girls stitched out so far this project going slow
Left face and right face


----------



## Noyb

That looks like better Digitizing than I can do ... You're hired


----------



## ecjones98

You are a GOD! thank you soooo much!!


----------



## vjw_65

Amish girl drew by my dear departed s-I-l Donna she left me her scraps and lots of cut out dresses and bonnets.
So, when her first great grand-daughter arriving soon we are making this baby quilt for them.


----------



## vjw_65

Noyb said:


> I guess


 I guess you guess pretty well 
my guesser is broken


----------



## Sachst

Hello. 

I'm hoping someone can help me digitized the attachment to a dst file for sons birthday


----------



## Noyb

How's This ????


----------



## capnjingles

We have our logo, but the designer who created it did not give us anything but a PNG and JPEG format. Our embroidery company needs it in a DTS format.

Can anyone help?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Noyb

Can you attach the png ???
Why can't your embroidery company digitize it ???


----------



## capnjingles

yes, attached is the PNG file.

Unfortunately, when my husband had the logo created, the designer only gave us a JPG and PNG file. And now the designer is no longer reachable. :-(

The embroidery company of course has a FEE associated and as a start up business, every little bit (in this case, it's a lot of $) counts.


----------



## Noyb

What physical size ????
This is about the best I can do ... How's it look ???


----------



## mdonick

Noyb,

I've found that you have helped numerous people with the dst file same problem. (Amazing how much time you have devoted to helping others!) I have three designs I need converted into dst --Two are simple or is a bit more complicated with more detail and two colors. Is that something you'd be willing to do? They've already caused me enough trouble that I'd be happy to pay you. Years ago I had someone online who would convert the files for $10 each, but they seem to be gone and I just can't stomach paying $70-$100 per design. I've tried to figure out the software and have gone the youtube route, but I'm not savvy enough... 

Or if there is someone who knows of a reasonably priced ($10-$20) per file conversion company or person, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Noyb

Can you attach your designs here ???
It may depend on the complexity of the designs, It'd help if we could see them


----------



## mdonick

The most complicated one is this one. It's a gift for the owner of a new bakery. She recently had this logo made. I was going to put it on a navy apron, so I just need the pink/white part.

The 2nd one is just the word "Allard" I don't need the white background just the font.

Thanks for even taking the time to write back.


----------



## Noyb

The cake is too detailed for my digitizing freeware .. Maybe SignalPunch is watching, I don't know what he'd charge.
What physical size on the font ????


----------



## mdonick

Thanks for the quick response, Noyb. I'll wait to hear from SignalPunch on the possibility of the cake logo. 

Is the Allard logo possible to put into dst? It'll be for a polo shirt.

Again many thanks for your time and knowledge.


----------



## Noyb

What physical size (width) for the Allard logo ???


----------



## mdonick

3.5 or 4 inches wide by 1 or1.5 inches tall. Whatever ratio visually looks right, but somewhere around that range for a logo on a polo shirt. 

Thanks.


----------



## Noyb

I'll see how close I can get to 4x1.7


----------



## Noyb

How's this look ???? ..... Font Redrawn for sharp edges


----------



## mdonick

Thanks! I'll send you a pm in a moment.


----------



## Noyb

Attach the 3rd one here


----------



## capnjingles

wow. Thanks, however Jay the colors are off -- or is that OK? The embroidery company would just need to choose the colors? I'm confused and never done this before.....

Not sure what physical size.


----------



## Noyb

You can choose any color thread when it's being stitched.


----------



## SignalPunch

mdonick said:


> Thanks for the quick response, Noyb. I'll wait to hear from SignalPunch on the possibility of the cake logo.


That's more complex than I can spend time on for a free design. Please know that experienced digitizers have invested thousands of dollars and hours learning the craft and reasonably expect to make a profit on their work. Digitizing an embroidery design isn't a 5 minute process. The price they quote normally includes at least one test stitchout and a sample for your review before they proceed with your job.

The attached screen shot shows a manually digitized design to give you an idea of the difference.


----------



## Cookiegal

Please note that this website provides free help through its members who choose to share their knowledge and skills on a volunteer basis. We do not charge for the services provided here as that would defeat the purpose of offering "free" services. Anyone who wants to pay should contact a professional service outside of the website. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Tomspace

I'm trying to put a logo on hats and the embroider needed a logo in a .dst file. Can anyone please help me with this? I need it to be maybe 2 inches high by 7-8inches.


----------



## Noyb

At 2 inches Tall, It will be ~11 inches wide, That will not fit on a hat.


----------



## Tomspace

I changed it to 1 inch high and 5 inches wide. Think that would be a good size?


----------



## Noyb

I can make it any size ... 
I don't know what the width limit is for a Hat ???
5+ inches sounds a little wide to me


----------



## Noyb

Maybe something like this ???


----------



## Tomspace

Wow, perfect! Thank you so much.


----------



## meg77

Noyb said:


> I guess


Noyb, can I please get your help?!?! Logo for left chest on a black shirt


----------



## Noyb

The Pressure washing text is too small.
If it's to be on a black Shirt ... What color do you want the Black outline ??? _ (The white is not there)_
My auto digitizing software and expertise is limited. For a business, I'd suggest using a Professional.


----------



## vjw_65

I am guessing 3" wide by 2.5" tall
YES if on a black shirt it will need an appliqued white fabric rectangle with the text 
if on a white fill rectangle it would become bulletproof
or could it be a heavy white stabilizer with a satin stitch edge?
Still working on Amish Girls appliqued quilt blocks need to digitize the quilt label next


----------



## SignalPunch

vjw_65 said:


> I am guessing 3" wide by 2.5" tall
> YES if on a black shirt it will need an appliqued white fabric rectangle with the text


Common practice is to reverse contrasting colors for light and dark fabrics so the logo might look like the attached screen shot for a black shirt.


----------



## vjw_65

Thank you the day is young and I have already learned something important.
Most folks ignore helping those new to the field.
That looks GREAT


----------



## capnjingles

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
I appreciate it.


----------



## cillawalker

I have a jpg file which I would like converted to a dst file so that I can get it embroidered on a shirt. The shirt company would convert but charge mega bucks and then with the cost of the shirt it makes it too expensive to consider. Would appreciate help, please.

Thanks


----------



## MowermanEd

A .dst file is a proprietary file format that is used by an embroidery machine. If you want to convert your jpeg file to dst all you have to do is buy the embroidery software. As I'm sure you can imagine the software will cost much more than paying a vendor to digitize the file for you. My suggestion is to have your shirt silkscreened (for which you'll have to pay a setup fee) or maybe buy a package of inkjet iron-on sheets and do it yourself.


----------



## Noyb

Attach the Image here ... If it's a simple Image, One of us might be able to digitize it for you.

If you think the Shirt Company charges too much, You haven't priced Digitizing software.


----------



## SignalPunch

I don't think of DST files as a proprietary format since every digitizing, editing, and conversion program I've seen can open them and also save or export as DST. Before anyone gets excited, by conversion I mean a program that can open many embroidery formats and will allow one to save a design in other formats. Think of DST files as the TXT or PCX file of embroidery.


----------



## GirlTimm

Hello!

I'm wondering if it's possible to convert a .jpg or .eps file into a .dst file for an embroidery machine. I'm hoping for the final sizing to be roughly 3" wide by 2" tall, or whatever dimensions work best for the logo.

Thanks!!


----------



## Noyb

We'll have to see the image .... Attach it here


----------



## GirlTimm

Here it is, thank you!


----------



## Noyb

How's this ????


----------



## LBPB

Noyb, could you please help me convert this file? It's going on either a black or grey hat. I'd really appreciate it .


----------



## Noyb

This is the best I can do .. You can choose any color thread you want


----------



## LBPB

Thank you so much, and my mom thanks you too. Could you tell me how I can change the tread color? I'm looking to do black, but when I click on the files, it cannot open them, which I'm assuming is because I do not have a program that cannot view the .dst files.


----------



## Noyb

You're right .. You do not have the program to view or edit them .. And they're not Cheap
Just tell the person doing the embroidery .. What color thread to use


----------



## vjw_65

Looks great noyb! Fast, Free n Great! 
I hope the BKF guys are cool with this


----------



## LBPB

Awesome! Thank you so much for your help and the quick response. 

Happy Holidays


----------



## TridentRhino

Hi everyone. Can i see if this can be done thanks for your time. and or comments.Hi everyone.


----------



## TridentRhino

This is just the pic.


----------



## Noyb

How's this ????


----------



## vjw_65

no size~ no application~no format~no comment


----------



## TridentRhino

Thanks for your help. If you could can you convert the other one that tridentlabs. If you can cool if not thanks anyways. I download sophiesew last night and tried to get the hang of it but my pic says it has a final stitching of 175395 ditches for the pattern so I think I did something wrong or I need to shrink pic before I work on it. I did it with the full size pic I downloaded here think I made a boobo


----------



## Noyb

Probably not ... At a 3 inch wide embroidery pattern_ (I'm Guessing)_ ... The text is less than 1/4 tall.
That's too small for my Auto digitizing software.
Can you zip and attach Your Sophie Sew pattern ???


----------



## TridentRhino

Yes sir when I get back home sometime today hopefully but it looks like it would need to be about 5"wide


----------



## Noyb

You Got Photoshop or Elements ???


----------



## TridentRhino

Thanks for the help and any comments.


----------



## TridentRhino

I have been using gimp2 right now I have Photoshop but don't remember where I put the dang CD with it on it.


----------



## TridentRhino

I think my original file pic was to large to just stitch off of and fill in.


----------



## Noyb

The hoop size I used was ~~ 4.8"
I had to redraw the Trident .. some lines were too small.
Attach your Pattern .. I have BuzzSize


----------



## TridentRhino

I am buying my wife a brother 2800D machine tomorrow hope it is a pretty good machine. any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## TridentRhino

Will try to attach patteren later when I get home. Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## Noyb

Don't know about Brother .. But a new Janome 15000 arrived in my wife's play room about a week ago.
I haven't seen her since  

I'm using the Free Janome Auto Digitizer and Photoshop


----------



## GirlTimm

Thank you! Is it pretty easy for the embroiderer to change the thread color?

And sorry I'm so terrible at responding in a timely fashion... Life, I tell ya!


----------



## Noyb

The thread color is manually chosen (threaded) as it's being stitched for the next color.
It all depends on what color thread they grab


----------



## GirlTimm

Right, that makes a ton of sense. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## mistivan

Hi everyone! I am new here, but it looks like you may be able to help me. I know nothing about embroidery, however I have a logo for my sons band I had made, and it is in .eps, .svg, and .jpg formats. I apparantly need it in .dst to have it embroidered. Can someone do this for me? I dont know how it all works, but I would like to have it put on a baseball cap (front) and perhaps a sweatshirt? Thank you so much!!! Nyob, it seems you are the one who could help!! I would be more than happy to pay you for your time, a place by me wants $50 to do this!


----------



## Noyb

Attach the eps logo here


----------



## mistivan

THanks Nyob! I will do that now... oops, it says invalid file? Can I email it?


----------



## Noyb

Try zipping it .. and read your PM


----------



## Noyb

Duane .. Got time for this one ????


----------



## mistivan

I also have a copy with a white background in a .png format if that helps?

I also emailed you Nyob. Thanks!!!


----------



## Noyb

Could have attached the png ... or zipped the eps and attached the zip ... _(png would have been the best)_
I didn't see your jpg when I first read this ????
Either way .. We got it


----------



## mistivan

Thanks! I really dont understand most of this. Just waited too late to try to do a gift!


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> Duane .. Got time for this one ????


It would depend on when it becomes too late for the gift. Business picked up considerably the last two weeks.


----------



## Noyb

FYI ... My son's band uses Cafepress for shirts


----------



## mistivan

I know a person with an embroidery machine, I just need the file in the right format for her.  Even if it is just for the baseball caps. I have made shirts with the logo on a Cricut machine with vinyl, but I can't do the hats lol!!  I will look into cafepress for sweatshirts maybe! Thanks


----------



## jcholtz1369

Hello, would you be able to help me convert my jpg image into a dst? Size would need to be approximately 5"x 5". Any and all help will be greatly appreciated! I have attached my file in advance. Thanks!


----------



## mistivan

So, if I get the .dst file do I just throw it on a jump drive?


----------



## Noyb

What's the brand of your friends embroidery machine ??
Do they have the hat attachment ???
A jump drive would/should be great


----------



## Noyb

How's this ????


----------



## jcholtz1369

Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## TridentRhino

Here is the zipped file. Thanks for your time.


----------



## TridentRhino

And this one.


----------



## mistivan

I'm not sure which type machine, just that she needs the file in .dst If you or someone can do it will it be on here, or emailed? Thanks!


----------



## Noyb

Your pattern was 33 inches wide ..
Here's one down sized to 5" .... I don't know how good my resizer is ???


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> Your pattern was 33 inches wide ..
> Here's one down sized to 5" .... I don't know how good my resizer is ???


At 5" wide, I don't think it should be anywhere near 50,000 stitches, Jay.


----------



## TridentRhino

SignalPunch what do you suggest it should be at.

Thanks for your time and any info.


----------



## SignalPunch

TridentRhino said:


> SignalPunch what do you suggest it should be at.
> 
> Thanks for your time and any info.


Roughly one tenth that many stitches would be close.

I looked at the DST file you attached. Your new software did a pretty nice job at 33" wide. When you try your next design, make sure the artwork is sized before running it through. Try it at 200 or 300 dpi but sized to the final dimensions.

Caps, about 2" tall and no more than 4 to 4.5" wide.
Left chest, about 3.9" wide or tall, whichever is the largest dimension.


----------



## TridentRhino

Thanks SignalPunch i ran it in manuel and did i all myself but yea i think i need to adjust the pic size before i manuel digitize it. What stich range should something this size end up at. 9000 or something like that.

Thanks for your time. My wife is getting a Brother 2800D with a hoop that go up to 6x10" i think so i can stich that large if need be for later things.

I was thinking i did something wrong in digitizing it by not picking the correct options.


----------



## SignalPunch

I would expect it to be somewhat less than that if truly manually digitized. What you ran through was an automatic digitizing process even though you may have selected option choices for it to use. The attached sample was 100% manually digitized. In other words, I formed each piece of the design one at a time.

It's just under 4" wide and about 2800 stitches.


----------



## TridentRhino

Dang i had to trace every piece and then fill in every section so i guess i am doing it wrong because it does take awhile to get it done i just took about 70 minutes with a resized pic and the best i get is about 32589 stiches so i guess i am doing something very wrong. Might be thread stich wide or something will have to look into this some more. But yea that one you have looks awsome. This is what i got again. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## TridentRhino

Can you put up the dst file on it so i can see in truesizer how your stiches out. If not i understand and still thank you for your comments and ideas.

thanks for your time and efforts.


----------



## Noyb

Signal Punch will be able to do a *Much Better* job than I can ..
But if he can't get to it, here's my try


----------



## SignalPunch

TridentRhino said:


> Dang i had to trace every piece and then fill in every section so i guess i am doing it wrong because it does take awhile to get it done i just took about 70 minutes with a resized pic and the best i get is about 32589 stiches so i guess i am doing something very wrong.


I stand corrected. Tracing every piece IS manual digitizing.

Your program should allow you to resize the artwork once you pull it in to trace. I have no idea where you might find that feature in your software, though. You also be able to resize the first design that was 33" wide.


----------



## mistivan

Thanks!!


----------



## SignalPunch

Sorry, Jay. I didn't mean to dump it on you.

Here's the design. It's provided as is and it hasn't been tested.


----------



## mistivan

Thank you!!!


----------



## Noyb

SignalPunch said:


> Sorry, Jay. I didn't mean to dump it on you.


No Problem .. I'm thinking I should get out of the business .. My work is Trash compared to yours.
My Software_ (BuzzXplore)_ doesn't even see your work like you do ????


----------



## SignalPunch

Noyb said:


> My Software_ (BuzzXplore)_ doesn't even see your work like you do ????


DST files don't retain color info so you could load it and change the colors to the design colors and see how it looks.


----------



## mistivan

Thanks so much for your help with the modern side logo. Would it be possible to have this put in .dst as well? Thanks! Also, where can I pay you for your time and effort?


----------



## mistivan

oops, and maybe 2 to 3 inches?


----------



## SignalPunch

mistivan said:


> Thanks so much for your help with the modern side logo. Would it be possible to have this put in .dst as well? Thanks! Also, where can I pay you for your time and effort?


I'll pass on a second freebie.

You might donate to the Forum to support it.


----------



## mistivan

SignalPunch said:


> I'll pass on a second freebie.
> 
> You might donate to the Forum to support it.


Thank you! I will do that for sure!


----------



## Noyb

That looks simple enough for me ... How's This ????


----------



## mistivan

Thank you so so much!!! I will be getting a donation in today for the website!! You guys rock!!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## thegdunited

hello nyob can you please email me at [email protected]

i need a logo digitized. its already sized out and vectored. i just need a .ddst file done so i can get my hats done at lids. i am willing to pay for the job if needed. please contect me


----------



## Noyb

Attach the logo here .. You may have to zip it


----------



## thegdunited

here are the two files. they are both sized are ready for digitizing. thank you very much!


----------



## Noyb

What physical size do you want them ???


----------



## Noyb

Maybe like this ???


----------



## thegdunited

yes! perfect. but is there a possibility of making the UNITED height to 2in or a little less than 2in? 2in is the maximum height they use.


----------



## Noyb

Like this ??


----------



## Cookiegal

thegdunited,

Please note that TSG provides free technical assistance to its users through helpers who enjoy giving of their time and knowledge to help others. As such, we do not allow our members to be compensated here as then the services would no longer be free and also it wouldn't be fair to others who are not being paid or rewarded for the assistance they provide. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## thegdunited

man, perfect! i appreciate the help tenfold yo! and now i know theyre not straight edges on the picture, but when they are stitched, they will be more closely knit? so that the corners are a little more apparent?


----------



## Noyb

Sorry ... I really don't know how it'll look when stitched.


----------



## thegdunited

is there anyway you can make the stiching with more volume to it? the stiching was off centered and looked as if it was shadowing. is there anything you could possibly do?


----------



## Noyb

I've removed the outer stitching ... (outline)
Now your Embroiderer won't have to worry about the keeping the two stitchings aligned
Sorry, Not much I can do about the volume


----------



## vjw_65

That would go great with the ribbon font


----------



## rberger3

If anyone can help i'd really appreciate it. it's for my dads 65+ softball team.

3x4 or somewhere in that range.


----------



## Noyb

I removed parts that I think would be too small ... How's this ????


----------



## rberger3

Looks good.

Was the softball lettering too small to work? What about the KC part?

Thanks for the help by the way, really appreciate it!


----------



## Noyb

Too Small for my Freeware .... I even fattened the red outline just in case.
A Pro might be able to do better


----------



## rberger3

all good, I appreciate the help.


----------



## lyfesurferkris

I tried converting this file with some free software but did not work..help please anyone? thanks


----------



## vjw_65

I can not do it


----------



## lyfesurferkris

that's ok...thanks for checking


----------



## Noyb

This is as good as I can do


----------



## vjw_65

do you know the name of that font?
That would really help me 
Ask atWhatthefont.com
Someone might know
I looked at 150 fonts ran out of tibe


----------



## Noyb

Now ask What the Font ...


----------



## vjw_65

Jay you r so good!


----------



## vjw_65

5" by 5" on fabric 
Thank you sew much


----------



## Noyb

Got a bigger/better picture ??? ... 148 pixels looks awful bad


----------



## vjw_65

Double Wedding ring quilt pattern


----------



## vjw_65

What I have so far I know not so good


----------



## vjw_65

need to add the names of six children
each have double names like 'Bobby Ray'


----------



## Noyb

I had to redraw it to get distinct colors for my auto digitizer ... Did you want to digitize it ????


----------



## vjw_65

I can not my power flickering are you getting slammed over there?


----------



## vjw_65

Plain because I need to stitch before the power goes out
the outer line is for the turning of the quilt label under.
I add a light WSS on top 
trim to 1/4 inch and turn the label right side out 
Voila the label is ready to be stitched on
the wss washes away 
Easy Peasy for my clients


----------



## Noyb

Just snow .. About 4 inches so far.
Don't know where you'd put the double names, I don't think they'd fit inside


----------



## Noyb

You are allowed a 50x50 pixel Avatar ...


----------



## JohnnyWhoop

Can someone help me digitize this? Greatly appreciated! 6 by 6 inches is what I am looking for.


----------



## Noyb

Do you have Steve's permission ???
I'm not sure this isn't copyrighted


----------



## vjw_65

Thank you Think I changed it


----------



## vjw_65

Power still iffy here
Steve images from internet


----------



## JohnnyWhoop

Its not a copyright design. I created the silhouette myself.


----------



## vjw_65

as an example
Eleanor Roosevelt can not be re drawn or quoted
without written permission from 
The Roosevelt Institute
time not always a guideline.


----------



## Noyb

Were those also your "Stop Pre" T shirts ????
Depending on what you want to do with the design, Maybe you should contact a Pro and get the job done right.
My Auto digitizing software will not be very good.


----------



## JohnnyWhoop

No, first time here. Im just looking to put it on a t shirt because my grandmother has an embroidery machine. Doesn't need to be a pro design at all.


----------



## Noyb

Use at your own Risk


----------



## anyway

Hello
Recently i am trying to make my own graphic on hat, but the store told me I have to use DST file
I just know how to make graphic in JPG file
I've tried searching on google but I can't find out.... 
Can anyone help me? I will really appreciate it!


----------



## Noyb

How's this ???


----------



## mrdestefani

Hello Tech Support Guy,

I've been reading through the message boards and see that you do some file conversion.
I would like to convert two files I have, one .jpg and one .pnj, to .dst files so that I can get them embroidered.
The .jpg logo I plan on having embroidered at a size of 2.5-3" round. The .pnj file I will have embroidered at a size of 4" long. I am talking about the upper right one (where the stitching would be the outline of the shapes and letters).
I was wondering if you could help me convert these files. I have attached the files.
Thank you kindly in advance for any support you may be able to help me with.


----------



## Noyb

I'm not sure the San Diego Mountain Biking Association would approve using their logo ..
https://squareup.com/market/team-ninja-2
If they wanted an embroidery file, They'd probably want a professional to digitize it.

and some parts of it may be too small for me to digitize it


----------



## SignalPunch

mrdestefani said:


> Hello Tech Support Guy,
> 
> I've been reading through the message boards and see that you do some file conversion.
> I would like to convert two files I have, one .jpg and one .pnj, to .dst files so that I can get them embroidered.


Please refer to this forum post: http://techguy.org/1116354
particularly the part about copyrights/permission to use the logos.


----------



## anyway

Noyb said:


> How's this ???


wow you surprise me
how did you do this in such a short time
i am very glad that you can help me
thanks sooo much
next time when i need to convert
may you help me again please
thank you


----------



## Cookiegal

mrdestefani,

I've moved your request to the thread which is designated for that purpose. However, there does seem to be a copyright issue so it looks like our volunteer digitizers won't be able to help with this one.


----------



## vjw_65

Need Words Happy Birthday in a script font
design 5" tall and 7" wide pes. format
digitized for stitching on card stock


----------



## Newsnacke

Can anyone please help me convert this image to DST files?


----------



## Noyb

Sorry, My limited Freeware and experience can't handle this one .. too much small detail


----------



## vjw_65

Pretty please the words
'Happy Birthday'
7.0 inches long
pes. format
to be stitched on cardstock


----------



## Noyb

How's this font ????


----------



## vjw_65

Thank you so much I am new to the embroidered cardstock
not much info on how to digitize for card stock


----------



## xray_kt

Hi,

Long story short, I need scrub tops embroidered with my school logo (I'm about to go on externship for my school...and don't want to buy the scrubs available from the school). All I have is a jpeg file & the school won't give me any other version. I actually wouldn't even need the "college" part. I am pretty clueless when it comes to computer stuff & saw a thread on here related to the issue (but that thread was closed).

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## SignalPunch

xray_kt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Long story short, I need scrub tops embroidered with my school logo (I'm about to go on externship for my school...and don't want to buy the scrubs available from the school). All I have is a jpeg file & the school won't give me any other version. I actually wouldn't even need the "college" part. I am pretty clueless when it comes to computer stuff & saw a thread on here related to the issue (but that thread was closed).
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!


We'll have to pass on this one. College brands entail copyrights and almost always prohibit use of their logo by anyone other than school sanctioned groups.


----------



## xray_kt

So there's nothing I can do....or you just can't help me with it?


----------



## SignalPunch

xray_kt said:


> So there's nothing I can do....or you just can't help me with it?


Can't help. You can ask the school for written permission along with school approved artwork to take to an embroidery store that can do the digitizing and stitching.


----------



## xray_kt

Okay, well thanks for your advice anyways!


----------



## SignalPunch

vjw_65 said:


> Thank you so much I am new to the embroidered cardstock
> not much info on how to digitize for card stock


I've never done one for card stock, either. Let us know how they work. Here's another version to try.


----------



## SignalPunch

Newsnacke said:


> Can anyone please help me convert this image to DST files?


You didn't say what size or what fabric so I pass this along with no guarantee. It is provided as is, no tweaks or extras.


----------



## vjw_65

I hope they understand that we can not possibly test sew too.


----------



## matrixmod

Hi, I'd like to get this converted into a .dst file so that I can get it embroidered. One special note: I'm looking to get it sewn on a baseball cap the same way those baseball logos look (with 3D foam for the raised look).

Thank you!


----------



## Noyb

I don't know about the "over foam" requirements .... Here's the best I can do


----------



## SignalPunch

matrixmod said:


> Hi, I'd like to get this converted into a .dst file so that I can get it embroidered. One special note: I'm looking to get it sewn on a baseball cap the same way those baseball logos look (with 3D foam for the raised look).
> 
> Thank you!


3D foam designs require special digitizing techniques which are more time-consuming and difficult than a simple fill stitch. If you want a 3D design, you should consider having it done by the shop that is going to do the stitching.

Noyb's software doesn't do satin stitches without considerably more effort on his part and 3D foam embroidery requires the use of satin stitches with special attention given to the open ends on "normal" satin columns.


----------



## Xsane

Helo Noyb,

I've seen all your miracle work to transfer images to .dst files.

if you could please do mine aswell. i've tried numerous times to find a software to do.

this is to go on a hat. the whole logo is white. so i had to make it on a black background

but they all end up being 100$ and over licenses.

thank you for your help.

Xsane


----------



## Noyb

Sorry .... Looks like there could be a copyright problem


----------



## vjw_65

I found a better one can you convert just the outline?
pes 2. inch square it can be joined as one design


----------



## katwastaken

Hello, I originally was going to just ask for some help with converting a .jpg to .dst myself if possible but I see there's an entire thread so I'll try my luck here. My husband wants to put his ball hockey team logo on some hats as a gift for the guys. I don't know if this pic is too complicated or what.. I have done logos for the team in the past and saved them in layers but someone else did this one so I unfortunately don't have it with separated colours. Since I did do logos for them before it was assumed I would just know how to do this but I really have no idea. Any help would be greatly appreciated, even if its just pointing me in the right direction as to what I need to do it on my own. Keep in mind though I'm in no way a graphic designer.. trial, error, google, more errors, coffee and gimp tutorials are how I managed their logos in the first place. 

The image has the 2 parts, the one bird to go along the back of the hat like it's flying back there or something and the other to go on the front as per usual logo placement. Like I said I'm very grateful for any help whatsoever.


----------



## Noyb

*vjw_65* ... Got a better picture ???? .. I doubt that I could do the letters even if I could read them
*katwastaken* ... It looks like the Hawk would have copyright problems.


----------



## vjw_65

no letters required I only want the pattern seam lines
It looks like this when sewn as one block but hard to see the seam lines
even when I know what to look for.


----------



## vjw_65

LOL Nyob I am making a wedding story quilt [usually in the wedding colors
this double wedding ring is only one of the blocks in it


----------



## vjw_65

no trademarks or copy writes. as far as I know


----------



## Noyb

Something like This ???


----------



## vjw_65

Thank you so much nyob
btw the _65 is my graduation year
My age finally passed my grad year


----------



## vjw_65

katwastaken said:


> Hello, I originally was going to just ask for some help with converting a .jpg to .dst myself if possible Like I said I'm very grateful for any help whatsoever.


What embroidery software do you have?
If Embird with Font Engine and Embird Studio I can help you


----------



## katwastaken

The hawk has copyright problems? where is it from?


----------



## vjw_65

I can digitize Colts and I can digitize Indianapolis 
However; I can NOT digitize 'Indianapolis Colts'
nor the horse shoe that is part of their logo
If I do I risk losing everything I own
We must always er on the side of caution,
I am certain that is understandable.


----------



## Noyb

It probably belongs to a ball hockey team ... They might want to control how the logo is used.
It would be better to consult a Pro


----------



## vjw_65

Thank you NOYB a fine job on the double wedding ring quilt block


----------



## vjw_65

I think the rule is just for you do not do it for others,
I know nothing [in the in-perfect german English of Schultze on Stallage 17] 
There are folks that get finders fee for finding & reporting us.


----------



## katwastaken

Noyb said:


> It probably belongs to a ball hockey team ... They might want to control how the logo is used.
> It would be better to consult a Pro


It does belong to a ball hockey team, my husbands team. Thats why he wants to make the hats. I'm actually only looking to get that flying hawk with the words digitized in black as he has changed his mind about the look he wants. Can you help me with this please? You seem to know whats up.


----------



## katwastaken

It occurs to me maybe you think this is a serious league or something, which makes sense since they have all this fancy gear. However its just a beer league at a local rink, nothing professional about it lol


----------



## Noyb

Bird and lettering in Black ?????
A Beer league is Not serious


----------



## katwastaken

There it is! is that the type of file I need?

Totally not serious, they are pretty funny about it though. They even have matching socks.


----------



## Noyb

katwastaken said:


> There it is! is that the type of file I need?
> Totally not serious, they are pretty funny about it though. They even have matching socks.


NO ... That's just an edited picture.
I'm not sure my Freeware Digitizer can handle the small hawk detail.
I'm hoping someone can/will Jump in here .. I see he's watching


----------



## katwastaken

Noyb said:


> NO ... That's just an edited picture.
> I'm not sure my Freeware Digitizer can handle the small hawk detail.
> I'm hoping someone can/will Jump in here


Yeah I saw after that its a gif..

Thanks for even checking it out


----------



## SignalPunch

katwastaken said:


> There it is! is that the type of file I need?
> 
> Totally not serious, they are pretty funny about it though. They even have matching socks.


It's pretty small to show good detail on the bird. It's provided as is, no tweaks, no revisions.


----------



## Noyb

When you get your Hats with Duane's pattern .. I'd like to see a picture of the Team _(Hats n Socks n all)_


----------



## vjw_65

Noyb said:


> When you get your Hats with Duane's pattern .. I'd like to see a picture of the Team _(Hats n Socks n all)_


Me too bet they are a fun group


----------



## vjw_65

I watched it stitch out in 3-D I was hoping to understand how it was manually punched?
I am too new and I did not grasp it.


----------



## Noyb

I can't make an Embroidery Pattern from an Embroidery Pattern.
If this is already an Embroidery Pattern, It's probably copyrighted.
Sorry


----------



## SignalPunch

kennyjr1976 said:


> You've done great work a couple times in the past... Think you can work either of these?


Noyb (Jay) is correct. They are both photos of designs sewn on caps which means you are asking someone to violate copyright laws and risk their own assets to provide you an illegal design so you can save a few dollars.

Please look at the sticky note on this forum topic dealing with requests for a DST file.


----------



## vjw_65

I wonder if the moderators can make that sticky be on the top of every new page?
Seems the guidelines get missed frequently
here they are 
*Guidelines re. Requests for .DST File Conversions* We get many such requests and rather than having individual threads all over the forum we've decided to consolidate them all into one designated thread which you will find at the following link:

http://forums.techguy.org/digital-ph...hing-noyb.html

Please post all of your requests for .dst file conversions for embroidery projects in that designated thread. Our resources are limited as we only have a couple of members who are able to do this type of work and willing to give of their time and expertise so please be patient. Unfortunately, we may not be able to handle all requests.

*IMPORTANT NOTICE:*

Many graphics are protected by copyright so before posting for assistance please be sure that your logo or image is not subject to any such restrictions. If we feel that there may be a copyright issue then the request for assistance will be deleted by a Moderator.


----------



## Cookiegal

vjw_65 said:


> I wonder if the moderators can make that sticky be on the top of every new page?
> Seems the guidelines get missed frequently


Unfortunately we can't do that but I've edited the first post in this thread to include the guidelines that are in the sticky. That's the best I can do.


----------



## MonicaStitches

Is there anyway one of you guys could help me out please? I need this image convert image to .pxf, .dst, or .pof 
If not, could someone perhaps point me in the right direction of someone who may be able to help me asap?










Thank you
Monica


----------



## vjw_65

I could not see an image


----------



## vjw_65

dst. is a machine embroidery file
*Guidelines re. Requests for .DST File Conversions* We get many such requests and rather than having individual threads all over the forum we've decided to consolidate them all into one designated thread which you will find at the following link:

http://forums.techguy.org/digital-ph...hing-noyb.html

Please post all of your requests for .dst file conversions for embroidery projects in that designated thread. Our resources are limited as we only have a couple of members who are able to do this type of work and willing to give of their time and expertise so please be patient. Unfortunately, we may not be able to handle all requests.

*IMPORTANT NOTICE:*

Many graphics are protected by copyright so before posting for assistance please be sure that your logo or image is not subject to any such restrictions. If we feel that there may be a copyright issue then the request for assistance will be deleted by a Moderator.


----------



## vjw_65

Not what I use nor nyob good luck
http://download.cnet.com/SewArt/3000-2191_4-75871344.html

learn how here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wglpFe1FGt8#t=23


----------



## MonicaStitches

vjw_65 said:


> I could not see an image


Im sorry. Couldn't figure out how to post the image. Maybe this will work?
This is my company's logo. I need a .DST for some shirts.


----------



## vjw_65

That would require written permission for me to digitize it

*IMPORTANT NOTICE:

* Many graphics are protected by copyright so before posting for assistance please be sure that your logo or image is not subject to any such restrictions. If we feel that there may be a copyright issue then the request for assistance will be deleted by a Moderator.


----------



## vjw_65

http://www.forwardrelocation.com/


----------



## Cookiegal

If written permission is required then the poster should seek assistance from a professional.

Here we can only handle requests that don't have copyright restrictions.


----------



## Noyb

MonicaStitches said:


> Im sorry. Couldn't figure out how to post the image. Maybe this will work?
> This is my company's logo. I need a .DST for some shirts


And Businesses should have a Professional do this to get it done right.


----------



## vjw_65

If it is her company then she owns the company & the logo,
but I must protect me. 
Someone could add SUCKS to the design and look at the damage that could cause and legal fall out too.


----------



## Noyb

Once a upon a time - _(a few years ago)_ .. 
Someone got in contact with Mike and asked for my email address .. And Mike asked me if it was OK to give it to them.
Then _(by Email with an edu extension) _.. They asked my permission to use a photo I'd edited on a brochure.
Several things about this procedure and request sounded Very Fishy .. I'm quite sure they were trying to Bait me into doing something illegal.
I wonder what would have happened if I'd been stupid.

My Wife's aunt got a letter from a recognized law firm .. Telling her that if she didn't pay them a $500 "Fine" ..
She would be sued for buying an Illegal Embroidery pattern from Ebay ... _(I can't tell you she told them to go)_
Even legitimate law firms or lawyers will try to run a scam nowadays.

It's a shame when we've got to be very careful when we try to help someone ... You never know if someone if Fishing.


----------



## vjw_65

Yes, I sit here wanting smurf stuff,
it is out there but, I'm not buying.
One day I will buy a brother D machine to make me legal
Now I do my own things


----------



## Cookiegal

Note that due to some concerns raised here we have changed the procedure for providing digitized files. From this point forward, the digitized file will no longer be uploaded as an attachment but rather it will be emailed to the person making the request. The guidelines in the sticky post at the top of this forum have been revised to reflect this and now read as follows:


> We get many such requests and rather than having individual threads all over the forum we've decided to consolidate them all into one designated thread which you will find at the following link:
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/1036118-post-all-requests-dst-file.html
> 
> Please post all of your requests for .DST file conversions for embroidery projects in that designated thread. Our resources are limited as we only have a couple of members who are able to do this type of work and willing to give of their time and expertise so please be patient. Unfortunately, we may not be able to handle all requests.
> 
> Note that, in order to ensure that only the intended recipient receives the digitized file, instead of uploading it as an attachment in the public forums, *it will be emailed to you*. Therefore, please make sure that you have the option to receive emails enabled in your profile for this purpose. You can always disable that option again once you've received the file.
> 
> *PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT ANYONE BY EMAIL WITH A REQUEST FOR .DST FILE CONVERSION. THE REQUESTS ARE TO BE MADE IN THE DESIGNATED THREAD ONLY.*
> 
> To find the setting to enable/disable the option to receive email click on *My Account* then down the left side click on *Edit Options* and then scroll down to the section entitled *Messaging & Notification *where you just need to add or remove the check mark from the box beside *Receive Email from Other Members*. Once you've made your selection then scroll down to the very bottom and click on *Save Changes* for new setting to take effect.
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTICE:*
> 
> Many graphics are protected by copyright so before posting for assistance please be sure that your logo or image is not subject to any such restrictions. If we feel that there may be a copyright issue then the request for assistance will be deleted by a Moderator.


----------



## SeasideGolf

I need help converting a .jpg to .dst, too. Can someone convert this for me?


----------



## vjw_65

they must be single lines of thread no satin stitches and digitized for stock paper
I know that designs differ for different applications


----------



## Noyb

SeasideGolf said:


> I need help converting a .jpg to .dst, too. Can someone convert this for me?


That looks like it could have some copyright problems and You'd probably also want a Professional quality embroidery pattern that I can't do


----------



## vjw_65

Id like a thin fine alphabet ttf converted to an alphabet for stitching on card stock
TYIA


----------



## Noyb

Uppercase, Lowercase, Numbers and Special characters would be about 72 different patterns ... 
You Want all of them ????
Have you looked around in Embroidery Library yet ???


----------



## vjw_65

YIKES NOYB Yes, was too much to ask
yes EL does them for fabric 
only a few designs for cardstock
I have the alphabets I just do not know how to change the settings for card stock


----------



## Noyb

vjw_65 said:


> I have the alphabets I just do not know how to change the settings for card stock


I asked the Boss, She didn't know either ????


----------



## vjw_65

LOL embroidered cards have been around forever
I asked the software creator he hasn't a clue either


----------



## atgirl

I was wondering if I could get some help converting an image to .dst format. I am an athletic training student and we are finally getting some jackets and gear done to look more professional. With that being said, we have to get our logo embroidered on them after they come in. Since we lack a lot of funding, I was trying to convert the logo to .dst format myself, however I have been unsuccessful. If there is any way at all the attached logo could be digitized for embroidery, I will be forever grateful! We really only need to have the outline of the eagle done, the part that is maroon, and that is all!


----------



## Noyb

I'm afraid we'd need permission from the Winthrop Eagles.


----------



## atgirl

We have this logo for our major program. We have already been given the okay to put it on our materials. We also have to submit the formal papers to the embroidery company when we go to have them actually embroidered. Since I am just looking to have this digitized at the moment, does that part matter? Thanks.


----------



## SignalPunch

atgirl said:


> We have this logo for our major program. We have already been given the okay to put it on our materials. We also have to submit the formal papers to the embroidery company when we go to have them actually embroidered. Since I am just looking to have this digitized at the moment, does that part matter? Thanks.


Yes, it does. A digitizer requires the same permissions as whoever does the actual embroidery. Why not have the embroidery company also do the digitizing? One permission document would cover the digitizing and embroidery plus they will have a known good (tested) design. If the objection is the cost then consider that any design you get here will be free but untested and not eligible for any revisions. If it turns out to be unusable, you're still going to need a good design.

Better to let the embroidery company provide it. They would also be able to change the size, if necessary, which is VERY likely.


----------



## vjw_65

If you have someone digitize it the digitizer has to have a copy of the permission. 
digitizers charge anywhere from $25.00 to $Thousands so be careful where you go


----------



## dragon001king

does anyone know how to convert png to dst please?


----------



## Cookiegal

dragon001king,

I've moved your post over to the designated thread as per the sticky post at the top of this forum.


----------



## PWnek89

I need a hand converting a JPG image to a DST.. anyone? 
.5in x .5in

I have a tiff file as well which has a transparent background behind the 
image I am trying to convert.. 

If anyone has capability I would be forever grateful!


----------



## valis

may want to take a read at http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/1116354-guidelines-re-requests-dst-file.html

I'll move your thread to the thread specified in that guideline.

thanks,

v


----------



## PWnek89

valis said:


> may want to take a read at http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/1116354-guidelines-re-requests-dst-file.html
> 
> I'll move your thread to the thread specified in that guideline.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> v


THANKS!! I was unaware!


----------



## valis

no worries....and welcome to TSG.


----------



## Guyzer

Psst... why not make a sticky outa this?


----------



## vjw_65

Anyone know the name of the font used in the Dragon King request?


----------



## Noyb

http://www.whatfontis.com/Almendra-Bold.font?text=Dragon
Probably with a Photoshop outer Stroke/Glow


----------



## vjw_65

TY nyob
I always look and waste so many hours and do not find the font.
No time to play these days
On a strict 10 minutes per website ding.


----------



## larztradingpost

Hello all I was told to come to the Tech Support Guy for help converting AI files to DST file for embroidery. Any help will be greatly appreciated. I have attached the file I would like converted. Let me know if I'm in the right place.


----------



## vjw_65

Interesting first post by a 48 minutes new member
The sticky about trademarks and copy writes applies here
I will not touch this one with no size or application material [ shirt hat, greeting card are all different.]


----------



## larztradingpost

Thanks vjw. It is for a hat.


----------



## Noyb

How's This ?????


----------



## larztradingpost

Wow. That's awesome!!!! Thank you so much!!! Would it it be too hard to make the inside color white?


----------



## Noyb

When it's stitched ... Just choose a White thread instead of Black.
Did you Photoshop this from a subway font ????


----------



## larztradingpost

Ok thanks Noyb!!! Will do. A friend got it for me. He said he picked up from a cool text program.


----------



## vjw_65

we like to know the font name if possible it makes helping painless.


----------



## larztradingpost

vjw_65 the font name was called "graffiti"


----------



## Noyb

larztradingpost said:


> vjw_65 the font name was called "graffiti"


Are you sure .. I used Subway


----------



## vjw_65

"graffiti" has no lower case
did find a free "graffiti" family. Will have to open it to see what is in it .
In any case,
Isn't the z is too clean to be in either family?


----------



## Noyb

*I think* ???? Upper Case letters in Subway looks like Arial (Clean)
But I don't remember if I made the Z another font.


----------



## vjw_65

Fun I have almost 400 ttfs in my folder besides the ones that come installed on my computer.
Embird can now use purchased alphabets [way cool]
Embird does not need to unzip the files it can see them even zipped.
I am addicted to 'font collecting''. Ain't so? Reckon?


----------



## Noyb

vjw_65 said:


> Fun I have almost 400 ttf....I am addicted to 'font collecting''. Ain't so? Reckon?


Look at the number in the lower left corner


----------



## vjw_65

Holy Moses NYOB U R KING 
must have an awesome computer too


----------



## Noyb

vjw_65 said:


> must have an awesome computer too


YES .. it's XP with a SSD


----------



## vjw_65

xp? Gasp the support for it stopped years ago! How do you keep it safe?


----------



## Noyb

That's a big scare campaign from M$ to try to get us to buy a new OS that doesn't do as much.
Do you really think W7 or W8 is much safer ??
I wish M$ would quit ripping out the good tools.


----------



## Cookiegal

vjw_65 said:


> xp? Gasp the support for it stopped years ago! How do you keep it safe?


That is only the mainstream support. It's been in extended support which provides all critical updates but unfortunately will expire on April 8, 2014.


----------



## vjw_65

I loved XP and no I do not think 7 is safer or better.
I could not get a new p.c. with XP
Now my 7 says it is not legal 
'It's Always something" Roseanna, Roseanna Dana


----------



## CougarDan

Hey guys, I'd very much appreciate it someone could take some time to convert this image for me.

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=15noa53&s=8

I have contacted the artist here: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Anubis-Head-Design-17683585, and have received his express permission to use the image.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry but if there is a copyright on this image then we can't work on it as stated in the guidelines.


----------



## Noyb

Too much small detail .. it will not make a good pattern anyway


----------



## CougarDan

Thanks for the quick replies.

Cookiegal, as I mentioned I have received permission to do so from the artist. So if the artist doesn't control their own work(s), who does? 

Noyb, the picture is much more detailed than I would need the emblem/pattern to be. I'm primarily looking for the 'skeleton' of the image. The outline, eye, and the attachments to the side of the face (if possible). Color is not a requirement.


----------



## Cookiegal

We cannot accept an anonymous user's word for it and we do not have the means to verify permissions. The only work we can do where is on images that don't require permission to be used.


----------



## CougarDan

Never expected you to take my word for it (  ), that's why I provided the link to the _artist's_ page where the image was posted _nine years_ ago. And the artist is still reachable through that page, hence why I provided it for verification.

furan was very quick to respond to my request to use the image and even requested images of the final result. I may be able to arrange for him to make a post here (and since he is the original author of the work he would require no permission to use it), but pretty much every user on the internet is 'anonymous' on a different site than one they frequently visit...

Not trying to be argumentative, just would really like to get this done and am looking for a way to move forward.

[Edit]Also, here is the original image with the author's watermark and address.

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs6/i/2005/117/5/5/Anubis_Head_Design_by_furan_san.jpg


----------



## Noyb

Even if we had permission, the Image would have to be redrawn to make it into an embroidery pattern.
And my auto digitizing freeware software would still have a problem with this Image .. It would need professional software/expertise.
If I knew what you wanted, I could probably Photoshop the image and that would take some time to completely Redraw it
This is what I get ........


----------



## Cookiegal

We do not verify or accept authorization on copyrights here. the volunteer free services here are provided on copyright-free images. If you want to use a professsional service such as member SignalPunch then you can contact him directly with the necessary authorization for use.


----------



## CougarDan

Noyb, I'd be looking for something along this line:









That is what I meant by skeleton earlier (pictures really are worth a thousand words ). Once again, thank you for your time (regardless of outcome).


----------



## Noyb

You should have been more "Wordy" initially   
I'm really busy today, Let's see what happens.
What Size ????


----------



## Noyb

I see a Problem (again) >>>> http://xenopreddragon.deviantart.com/art/Head-of-Anubis-159779413
I don't know the rules for Deviantart ???????????????????


----------



## Cookiegal

Closing thread.


----------



## Cookiegal

As this thread is the designated one it will be reopened later for new requests. 

Once an Administrator or Moderator has stated that we cannot help then all help should cease.


----------



## Tan_Kyu

Can anyone convert these 2 images to DST. 01.jpg being about 3 x 6 or 7 & 02.jpg 3x 2. & the background transparent just the text & design.

Thank you


----------



## vjw_65

Interesting, show you? How much time do you have? What digitizing software do you own/use?
Each is different to digitize it we need to know. Do you have rights to these characters and words?
#1.what you will stitch it on 
each item requires a different digitizing approach.
I can not do it sorry. Handing you off to the guys.


----------



## Tan_Kyu

sorry i meant to re word that to "can someone convert this for me." & its just txt & Japanese characters. but i do own the rights to the logo that says "tan±kyu" 
if any1 can do that for me i'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## victorvek

Hey guys my name is Victor, i'm from Brazil.
I'm having problems to convert a Monogram (that i created in Adobe Illustrator) to a .DST file for Embroidery.

Can anyone help me? Which best format file i can save that will be easier to convert (Illustrator let me convert it to almost all usual image files, JPG, PNG, PDF, EPS etc)?

Thank you very much.


----------



## vjw_65

Hi Victor,
any clean image [free from haze or background ] will do for a monogram
Remember we need to know what you will stitch it on.
dst. is a multi-needled machine embroidery file not an image file


----------



## Tan_Kyu

ill be stitching on a beanie/hat


----------



## victorvek

Hi vjw_65, thanks for the help.

I will be stiching on a pillow.

The monogram will have 13,7cmx15cm (5,39370079x5.90551181 inches, converting) and will be stiched with a silver thread.

Thanks.

Image link: http://oliva.us/marca_final_15x15cm-01.jpg


----------



## vjw_65

Tan,
Thank you for that information,
Hat size is approximately 2 or 3 inches wide
Hat digitized design is not same as shirt so you know not to stitch it elsewhere


----------



## vjw_65

victorvek said:


> Hi vjw_65, thanks for the help.
> 
> I will be stiching on a pillow.
> 
> The monogram will have 13,7cmx15cm (5,39370079x5.90551181 inches, converting) and will be stiched with a silver thread.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Image link: http://oliva.us/marca_final_15x15cm-01.jpg


Silver metallic thread is also a special digitizing and machine settings for stitching out.
very good to know


----------



## vjw_65

tan_kyu said:


> can anyone convert these 2 images to dst. 01.jpg being about 3 x 6 or 7 & 02.jpg 3x 2. & the background transparent just the text & design.
> 
> Thank you


on something like this?


----------



## Tan_Kyu

vjw_65 said:


> on something like this?


hmm more like this

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0251/3519/products/VOGUE_beanie_DET_1024x1024.jpg?v=1384646337


----------



## vjw_65

Tan_Kyu said:


> hmm more like this
> 
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0251/3519/products/VOGUE_beanie_DET_1024x1024.jpg?v=1384646337


Great that really helps us understand what you are looking for


----------



## victorvek

vjw_65 said:


> Silver metallic thread is also a special digitizing and machine settings for stitching out.
> very good to know


Nice, thanks for the help.
I Still didnt figure out how to convert it myself :/


----------



## vjw_65

victorvek said:


> Nice, thanks for the help.
> I Still didnt figure out how to convert it myself :/


Our digitizers must be on vacation or Heaven forbid ill.
Conversions not quite that simple 
To create a dst. embroidery file from an image takes 
special software and a great deal of skill
I have the software but am new at the skill.
I'll try for a few


----------



## vjw_65

TWO ATTACHED
You can stitch only the outline or not use it at all
Please do not claim this as yours you may stitch it for personal use.
Untested designs, please test stitch on similar fabric.


----------



## vjw_65

Tan_Kyu said:


> Can anyone convert these 2 images to DST. 01.jpg being about 3 x 6 or 7 & 02.jpg 3x 2. & the background transparent just the text & design.
> 
> Thank you


These un tested designs must be tested on like material 
Do not give this design away personal use only


----------



## vjw_65

02 is second design today 03 is third design today
I hope you know how to stitch designs on knit
or whoever does this for you knows.


----------



## mazobooks

hi there, i need some help converting a jpg to a dst for embroidery on a hat. 
can anyone help?

thanks!!


----------



## Tan_Kyu

vjw_65 said:


> These un tested designs must be tested on like material
> Do not give this design away personal use only


Thank you soo much i really appreciate it.


----------



## vjw_65

I have no clue as to what you want It my fall in the trademark or copy write area then the answer is NO.
read the sticky note for this forum


----------



## vjw_65

mazobooks said:


> hi there, i need some help converting a jpg to a dst for embroidery on a hat.
> can anyone help?
> 
> thanks!!


Came back to see what you want and no image for me to see if I can do it.


----------



## vjw_65

LBG
This design will need a black underlay for coverage 
I like just the pink satin stitch without the black


----------



## victorvek

Thanks vjw_65!
Thanks so much.


----------



## vjw_65

victorvek said:


> Hi vjw_65, thanks for the help.
> 
> I will be stiching on a pillow.
> 
> The monogram will have 13,7cmx15cm (5,39370079x5.90551181 inches, converting) and will be stiched with a silver thread.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Image link: http://oliva.us/marca_final_15x15cm-01.jpg


metallic THREAD REQUIRES SPECIAL NEEDLE
Schmetz Metallica at least a size 14
and the metallic thread MUST not be on the machine move it away and to the right behind the machine


----------



## vjw_65

I will not be doing much in this thread it is what my biz involves.
I create and stitch them out.
Adios


----------



## doitupboss

Hello dear forum members!
I've got a logo I need to change from jpg. To dst.
Anyone able to help me? Would be much appreciated!


----------



## vjw_65

Not I


----------



## vjw_65

no image+no application+no size= NO


----------



## vjw_65

http://www.pdga.com/
I can not find the foot print art work


----------



## rfrye

Trying to convert this image to a .dst , Are you able to help? see attached.


----------



## rfrye

Hi,
Can you convert this jpeg to a .dst?


----------



## rfrye

about 4" on towels for graduating girls water polo team.


----------



## Haebz

I have been trying to convert our logo to .DST for a few weeks now with out any success. Looking to have the image put on hats at Lids for my baseball team - 3.125" x 2.73" would be ideal. Please and thank you.


----------



## vjw_65

I for one have no desire to go to court over converting image to an embroidery file
Please provide the link where your graphic is found
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
from the very first message in this thread 
"*IMPORTANT NOTICE:

Many graphics are protected by copyright so before posting for assistance please be sure that your logo or image is not subject to any such restrictions. If we feel that there may be a copyright issue then the request for assistance will be deleted by a Moderator"*


----------



## Noyb

http://www.sportslogos.net/logos/list_by_team/1043/New_Haven_Ravens/
http://www.milbstore.com/store_contents.cfm?store_id=1&dept_id=-3&product_id=7139
http://www.brandprofiles.com/new-haven-ravens-1-logo

It's probably copyrighted .. I see a TM


----------



## Haebz

The logo has been edited accordinly and corresponding franchise no longer exists. Embroidery not being used for consumer purposes. We have had jerseys made from Garb Athletic Products prior. Sorry if I infringed on the rules of this thread, I had reviewed them prior to posting and believed it was in order.


----------



## vjw_65

Not I.
Garb Athletic Products already has written permission and already has the dst file


----------



## vjw_65

Usually I request permission but not that Garb Athletic Products already has it.


----------



## vjw_65

I spent my day with these, Thanks NYOB for knowing this
my DH did not come up with a team.


----------



## Dave139

I need help having some jpg files converted to .dst to have some shirts made for work
I appreciate any assistance


----------



## vjw_65

http://transportation.ky.gov/highway-safety/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Cookiegal

Vicki,

As I mentioned before, we don't help on images that require permission therefore I've edited your post. We do not accept written permission as that is not the intention of this forum. Those should be handled by professional services.


----------



## vjw_65

It is unfortunate that professionals charge so much and then the design can only be stitched by them on their shirts and hats
My Alumni paid $3,000.00 for a simple design and then we had to order the items from them 
That design I could have digitized the first day I got my machine it was a combination of all free designs available online.


----------



## Cookiegal

I understand but most of the time some or all of the cost can be written off as an expense. However, you don't get much for free these days.


----------



## SignalPunch

Cookiegal said:


> I understand but most of the time some or all of the cost can be written off as an expense. However, you don't get much for free these days.


Especially when the shop in question has to pay for machines, software, training, testing materials, etc. You won't see any successful business giving away everything they make for nothing.....


----------



## vjw_65

Big difference between manual punch digitizing and
the auto digitizing software 
I do not sell designs
[ unknown machines big variables plus the unknown skill of the stitchers ]
I stitch them and sell the stitchout


----------



## jolowi

Im having issues switching the image from a PSD format to a DST format.

IMG is in the attachement.

i tried converting it on Photoshop, looked around on google and cant find anything. 

I cannot upload the picture because the size is too big, so please send me your email address if you would like to me to send you the .PSD file.
Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Cookiegal

Please zip the file and upload it or use an image hosting site and link to the image.

I've also moved your thread to the dedicated thread for this purpose, as stipulated in the sticky post at the top of this forum.


----------



## jolowi

This is the image i would like to be converted from PDF to DST

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0colaac8mnvo5sq/LogoBeatleggerz.pdf


----------



## jolowi

.PSD is also available.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mybjz7dvukv6ve3/LogoBeatleggerz.psd


----------



## 5250media

Hi Everyone! I am most appreciative of your help and support!

I would like to convert the attached PNG file to DST.

I believe it is simple enough to the meet the restrictions of stitching complexity.

Thank you all for your help!

(note: the attachment is showing there to be a black border within the image, where it should be white...I'm linking to the image [.jpg] below for comparison)
https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/...89382889_o.jpg


----------



## vjw_65

Interesting 3 rd TG forum post is to us the link in the post is broken
Not so simple 5250 an Arial number the 'media' from pricey 'got milk' ttf
Image shows a blue background and would be very dense and a 'bullet proof' design
unless stitched on a blue fabric or as an applique design 
No information about #1.who owns the logo, #2 application #3. without 2 no size is 'guessable'
too many varables = NOT I
Good Luck


----------



## SignalPunch

vjw_65 said:


> Image shows a blue background and would be very dense and a 'bullet proof' design unless stitched on a blue fabric or as an applique design
> No information about #1.who owns the logo, #2 application #3. without 2 no size is 'guessable'


Turns out to be the poster's new company, app is for a cap, 2" tall, and less than 7000 stitches. Solid stitched fills are not bulletproof unless digitized that way or a larger design is resized smaller without taking proper precautions.


----------



## vjw_65

Glad that you are willing and able


----------



## 5250media

Thank you again SignalPunch for your help! I am most appreciative of your patience in assisting me as this was my first time handling this type of request. I will be sure to include additional information in the future.


----------



## ecjones98

Hey Noyb!

I was wondering if you'd mind converting another file for me. 
It's another pretty simple design. Just need the background black and the letters white.
I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Henrix

Sorry for the bother but I'm new and was wondering if anyone can help me change a jpg file to a Dst file for a custom cap I want

I just need the tips of the worm curved down a bit, if possible


----------



## SignalPunch

Henrix said:


> Sorry for the bother but I'm new and was wondering if anyone can help me change a jpg file to a Dst file for a custom cap I want
> 
> I just need the tips of the worm curved down a bit, if possible


Sorry, but the Wacky Worm appears to be a commercially available fishing lure. We can't do this one.


----------



## Henrix

SignalPunch said:


> Sorry, but the Wacky Worm appears to be a commercially available fishing lure. We can't do this one.


Just for the record...Wacky is not a commercial fishing lure...it's a fishing style like "drop-shotting" or "Texas rig"

I just caught my first 5pound plus bass on a wacky rig and wanted to commemorate it with a hat...


----------



## Cookiegal

Henrix,

I've edited your post. I'm pretty sure you meant "drop-shotting" and that was just a typo.


----------



## Noyb

Henrix said:


> Wacky...it's a fishing style like ....


That's interesting, so I went looking _(fishing)_ on Google ...  See what I caught 
I wish I knew how to digitize a hand drawing.


----------



## ericksj

Hi all

Is there anyway someone can help me turn this JPG into an .DST? 

Much appreciated!!


----------



## ericksj

I am obvioulsy new so I guess and explanation would help...

I am simply wanting this to put on the back of a hat for my father who lives in Wyoming.

Thanks again for anyones help that they could give me


----------



## ericksj

Any help or direction NYOB?

You seem to be the master


----------



## ericksj

"NOYB" my apologies


----------



## Noyb

Looks like this one probably has copyright problems


----------



## jbhenriques

Hey guys (I'm brand new!) So I've been trying to convert a .png to a .dst on my own for a few weeks now on my mac with absolutely no luck  Is anyone able to help me out? It's my company's logo for a going away present golf bag that the guy at the shop wants $300 for!!

I would do this myself but every program I can find is only written for Windows!!!

Thanks!!

- Jacki









p.s. this will earn you a slice of cheesecake on me


----------



## jbhenriques

Yes I read the notice  and I'm aware that there's a copy write but I do have permission to use it. The issue was that my office could only send a hard copy to me which would arrive later than when I need it! 

No biggie! I'm going to try the software you recommended tonight! Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## SignalPunch

jbhenriques said:


> Yes I read the notice  and I'm aware that there's a copy write but I do have permission to use it. The issue was that my office could only send a hard copy to me which would arrive later than when I need it!
> 
> No biggie! I'm going to try the software you recommended tonight! Thanks for the help!!!


Please be aware that there is no software that will automatically convert that particular image into an acceptable embroidery file. It will attempt to assign different shades of thread colors to the shaded areas and will require considerable tweaking to end up with a good file.

If the price you noted is for creating the embroidery file and stitching it on some part of the golf bag then that is not necessarily out of line and you will have a nice representation of the company's logo (see screen shot attached).

If you have never used a digitizing program you will find a first attempt to be very frustrating. Almost all digitizing programs are written for MS Windows so your Mac would need one of the popular Windows Virtual Machine add-ons to be installed just to be able to run the digitizing program.


----------



## wavesurfer

Can someone take a look at these files for me and let me know if they can be converted?


----------



## vjw_65

A moderator will remove if they know it to be illegal
No size stated this design is 5.13" by 4.94" 
things can only be resized up or down 10% as a rule
*Stating size and application is very important*
nor any application specified so, I assume this is for a back pack 
a hat would be digitized differently 
the other I am certain is a trademark and not within our scope


----------



## wavesurfer

Yes the h is for a hat. Sorry for not specifying. Thanks so much for the conversion! The other file is for my company, I own the trademark. Do you mean you can not convert it either way?


----------



## vjw_65

We are not a professional digitizing service they would require written permission to do your design
I can do it but not legally and I prefer to work in the area that does not place me at legal risk
This is the h in a size suitable for a cap 1.77" tall and digitized for the cap style.
the red outline can be stitched alone 
and colors are your option


----------



## wavesurfer

vjw Thank you so much!!!! I really appreciate the help! I was not aware if you owned a company and created the logo you would need written permission from yourself to have it digitized. I will contact a local company and provide them with the proper paperwork. Have a great day!!!


----------



## vjw_65

No you do not need written permission
any digitizer needs it
Otherwise there would be folks making money using the artwork of others
Disney [for one] jumps all over anyone playing with their Mickey


----------



## wavesurfer

Gotcha...tks for the info


----------



## vjw_65

You are very welcome


----------



## brennon12

Can you convert this png for me into a .dst?


----------



## vjw_65

I see a wee® so no I will not do it


----------



## brennon12

Can I resubmit without it? The logo is for a company I work for.


----------



## Cookiegal

I've removed the image. As the guidelines at the top of this forum state, we cannot work on copyright images.


----------



## brennon12

What if I own the rights to the image?


----------



## Cookiegal

We have no way of knowing that and we are not in a position to be verifying copyrights. The purpose of this thread is to help users who want to digitize images that are not copyrighted. A company that wants to use an image should use professional services for their digitizing needs.


----------



## Robbeboo

Hello,
I need to transfer an image from a JPEG to a DST file in order to have the image embroidered onto a hat here in Tucson AZ. Please help!!!


----------



## Robbeboo

I need to have the dimensions about 2.5 inches high by 4 inches wide.

Thanks so much!


----------



## NextlevelEmpyre

Please help convert this image to a DST file for the front of a Bucket Hat. We need it Asap for a commercial tomorrow.

Thank you


----------



## AstonBoy

Hello, 

I'm 14 years old and living in France. So in advance sorry for my english I'm still learning that language at school. 

I'm new on your forum as an "official" user but I'm often reading it when I have a problem to solve, so first of all thanks to all the contributors. 

I have a new "help" to ask to you, i need to convert a jpg or png to a DST files. I want to offer to my dad a cap with the name of his boat with a specific template, and the logo of the brand of the boat (3cm by 5 or 6 cm) + the logo of the yacht club (3 to 4 cm high).

The 2 images are in attachement. 

However when i'm going to a stiching chop they are asking for a .dst files and i'm not able to convert it with the sofware i have on my computer. 

Is there some "online" program able to do it ? 
Or is there someone able to help me ?

The picts have some thin lines but even if it has to be adapted to stiching i'll understand that I cannot have the exact reproduction

Thanks


----------



## Cookiegal

Noyb, I've edited your post since what you did was "helping" with a copyright image.


----------



## 305

what about this one?


----------



## Cookiegal

305 said:


> sew art did not work, because the programm made some weird jumps and did not fill out all the areas.
> I enclose a data created via sew art.
> What progrmm do you use?
> The logo is for selfuse not for commercial usage.


It doesn't matter what use it's for, it's still a copyright image and removing the "TM" from the image doesn't change that either. We cannot assist with this image. You can contact a professional for help and then you can provide them with permission for use of the image.


----------



## SignalPunch

305 said:


> Ok :down:
> Is it possible to help me with the enclosed picture?


http://www.barry.edu/fine-arts/news/article.html?id=23730

If you don't own the image, you can't use it without permission. "For personal use" is a myth.


----------



## vjw_65

Shaking my head mumbling "do they ..not read this forum's sticky or do they not ...comprehend?"
as I shuffle away


----------



## vjw_65

We could do a simple text quilt label in a public domain font 
"9 Patch Made 
With Love by
Aunt Mary 
For her Precious 
New Nephew 
James
2014"


----------



## meadbt

Hi, 
I'm after a present for my son who and just graduated and I wanted to get his old high school team logo put on a cap. I have the jpeg format but don't know how to convert is to dst format (what embroidery company have asked for). Can anyone help? I'd really appreciate it! (been searching the internet for hours) The file is attached if that helps


----------



## vjw_65

meadbt said:


> Hi,
> I'm after a present for my son who and just graduated and I wanted to get his old high school team logo put on a cap. I have the jpeg format but don't know how to convert is to dst format (what embroidery company have asked for). Can anyone help? I'd really appreciate it! (been searching the internet for hours) The file is attached if that helps


Dear Meadbt,
DST is an embroidery format used by high end embroidery machines
to convert you would need software, skill and written permission from the logo owner
If you read this forum sticky you will know that we can NOT do logos, trademarks or copy writes.
You can get that digitizing service from professionals look around prices have broad differences.
From Thousands to $30.00
Good luck


----------



## floon

Hello and thank you for being so gracious with your efforts. I have a logo I have made for my baseball team that I need converted to a .dst file.

I will upload it to here as a .bmp as well as a .png and please use whichever is easier or has the best results.

Thank you again in advance for being so helpful. 

- Floon


----------



## vjw_65

floon said:


> Hello and thank you for being so gracious with your efforts. I have a logo I have made for my baseball team that I need converted to a .dst file.
> 
> I will upload it to here as a .bmp as well as a .png and please use whichever is easier or has the best results.
> 
> Thank you again in advance for being so helpful.
> 
> - Floon


Dear first poster Floon,
There is a sticky at the beginning of this forum re: logos, trade marks and copy writes 
Please read it and
fyi a digitizer needs to know 
#1 what you will stitch it on [different apps are digitized differently]
#2 the size of design [determined by the app and the max. hoop size available]
[most designs can only be resized 10 % or 20 %]
btw we can not 'know' if you own the logo.
Good Luck 
Not I


----------



## floon

You guys sure do complicate things. Can you not just make the file a .dst?

I made this "logo" with microsoft word in less than 10 minutes using word art and preinstalled fonts. Its for a mens baseball team im having team hats made for. 

The embroirery shop says no more than 2.5 on height. They didnt give me a max width but id say no more than 3.5".


----------



## vjw_65

We don't complicate it the laws protect the work of others 
A gal in Germany claims 'Mickey'
If it looks like Mickey, talks like mickey and walks like mickey.
We can not do it or we risk losing all we own 
Thank a lawyer


----------



## SignalPunch

floon said:


> You guys sure do complicate things. Can you not just make the file a .dst?


If it were simple, wouldn't you have been able to create the DST file yourself? I feel a bit insulted. 

My digitizing software cost about $10K, my design testing embroidery machine about $9500, the books and training another $4K, and the thousands of hours practicing and test stitching..... Creating an embroidery file is NOT a simple conversion from one type of graphic image to another.

When you have an image digitized for embroidery, the result is an embroidery design file that contains instructions for an embroidery machine to properly place each stitch.

Here's a screen shot of the embroidery design.


----------



## floon

Actually it was damn easy. I found a free trial of a software and did it myself in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## SignalPunch

floon said:


> Actually it was damn easy. I found a free trial of a software and did it myself in less than 10 minutes.


Good for you. Post a screen shot of the design result and a photo of a finished stitched item when you have one.


----------



## vjw_65

floon said:


> Actually it was damn easy. I found a free trial of a software and did it myself in less than 10 minutes.


I am happy for you, now YOU are the one legally responsible 
I and most of the others will not risk losing everything for anyone 
There are folks that look and get paid big money for finding digitizers that make designs of  © OR ®
In court they ALWAYS lose everything
I wonder if someone else owns that font or those letters combined?


----------



## ps2r

Nton can you please convert this to a .dst from a .png?


----------



## rglobaina

Hello!

I need to convert a logo to *.pof for embroidery. I have looked for free online software, but I have not found the right one. The embroidery place (in the mall) said they can convert my file, but they will charge me an extra fee and the truth is that I can't afford it. Can anyone help me with this? I think if you can't convert to *.pof, I can probably use *.dst and then convert the *.dst to *.pof using the Ambassador software (not sure either - this embroider thing is foreign to me). 

Any help will be appreciated. 

Thanks and have a great day!

rglobaina


----------



## vjw_65

rglobaina said:


> Hello!
> 
> I need to convert a logo to *.pof for embroidery. I have looked for free online software, but I have not found the right one. The embroidery place (in the mall) said they can convert my file, but they will charge me an extra fee and the truth is that I can't afford it. Can anyone help me with this? I think if you can't convert to *.pof, I can probably use *.dst and then convert the *.dst to *.pof using the Ambassador software (not sure either - this embroider thing is foreign to me).
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks and have a great day!
> 
> rglobaina


Dear brand new member and first poster,
There is a sticky message to read at the top of this forum
Good luck


----------



## Cookiegal

Rglobaina,

As per the guidelines in the sticky post at the top of this forum, we cannot work on copyright images.


----------



## vjw_65

That would be an easy one for a professional
Sorry as per this forum's sticky this image falls in the red flag area.
I will not do it
Good luck


----------



## Dividedwf

Why is this a red flag


----------



## Cookiegal

Did you read the sticky post at the top of this forum?

We cannot work on copyright images.


----------



## Dividedwf

its not copyrighted though


----------



## Cookiegal

What does it represent?


----------



## Dividedwf

it represents my clan. why?


----------



## Cookiegal

Because we need to know if it's has a copyright on it. There are many things that have the title "Divided we Fall" such as a movie and a book, among others.

Can you provide a link to the image please?


----------



## Dividedwf

here then i will upload the original mage


----------



## Cookiegal

Unless someone else can find something, I can't really tell if this image is copyright or not so if anyone wants to work on it I'd say go ahead unless we hear otherwise.

I believe it belongs to a gaming clan but don't know if they copyright their images.


----------



## Dividedwf

its my gaming clan


----------



## hasodi

Can I please have this image digitized?! (.DST) Please and Thanks. 
This is the logo for my car club. It will be embroidered onto the front of hats. So something like 4 inches wide would work and whatever height that will keep the aspect ratio.

I created this with MS Paint lol. It's just the wrong file format.


----------



## SSherelle

I have attached a logo/banner that I would like converted to .dst. I am 100% the owner of this image, I created it in Illustrator. It is the title of my blog and I give you permission to complete this work. I greatly appreciate your help. Oh, is it possible for you to make the black lettering white? If not, don't worry about it


----------



## Cookiegal

At the bottom of the website it says "Copyright © 2014 Concert Daily" so I assume either the image or the name (or both) are copyrighted is that correct?


----------



## SSherelle

Cookiegal said:


> At the bottom of the website it says "Copyright © 2014 Concert Daily" so I assume either the image or the name (or both) are copyrighted is that correct?


Yes, by me. The founder. As you can see on the site I am the writer of every article. I'm just starting out and trying to get some apparel made for when I cover events.


----------



## Cookiegal

Then we cannot work on it. We can't accept permission here. We can only work on images and logos that are not copyrighted.


----------



## bduncan87

Noyb!! Please help with these logos.. i need em in DST format as well! both of them 2.5"x2.5" please!


----------



## Cookiegal

Isn't there a copyright on those images or the company names?


----------



## bduncan87

no..its the company i work for


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes but I wouldn't think they would want anyone to use their logos or company names.


----------



## bduncan87

.... i have the logos bc they gave them to me so i can get them put on a shirt...


----------



## Cookiegal

So I can use them too and make myself a shirt or a hat with them?


----------



## luvdau

I am attempting to convert the attached jpg image to the dst for printing?
Actual size will be aprox. 1.5 x 1 inch, can someone help?

Thanks


----------



## rkd2326

I have read some posts and there are some very talented people that know how to do convert files. I am very inexperienced with converting but need a dst file from jpeg for our company logo to be embroidered on new shirts. Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## Cookiegal

I assume the company name and/or log are copyrighted?


----------



## snakepitt1

We have a Wounded Warriors car show coming up and we need to get our clubs logos onto shirts for the event. Can you convert the attached PDF file to a DST so I can get the shirts embroidered up?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## snakepitt1

It is the logo for our car club of which I am the President of the club. 


Cookiegal said:


> I assume the company name and/or log are copyrighted?


----------



## snakepitt1

You can check us out on our facebook page, just search for the Birmingham Mopar Owners Club


snakepitt1 said:


> It is the logo for our car club of which I am the President of the club.


----------



## snakepitt1

Not unless you are a club member who has paid their yearly $25 dues


Cookiegal said:


> So I can use them too and make myself a shirt or a hat with them?


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry, I don't go anywhere near Facebook.

Anyway, I'll leave it up to the discretion of anyone who may wish to help. It would be best though to post your image directly in the thread.


----------



## Cookiegal

BTW, the posts you quoted were not addressed to you.


----------



## snakepitt1

I uploaded it like the thing said to. I have no idea how to post the actual picture, plus how could you take the picture and convert it? I thought the original file was needed.


Cookiegal said:


> Sorry, I don't go anywhere near Facebook.
> 
> Anyway, I'll leave it up to the discretion of anyone who may wish to help. It would be best though to post your image directly in the thread.


----------



## snakepitt1

Sorry, I am very new to this site. Thought you were "talking" to me. 


Cookiegal said:


> BTW, the posts you quoted were not addressed to you.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm not a digitizer so I don't know if you can convert a .pdf file like the one you uploaded to a .dst file. Usually I see them as JPGs or JPEGs.

If you upload the JPG version of the image the same way you uploaded the .pdf document it will display the image in the post.


----------



## Cookiegal

snakepitt1 said:


> Sorry, I am very new to this site. Thought you were "talking" to me.


A tip on that would be to follow the sequence of the posts. You have just joined and so far made only 6 posts. The ones you quoted by me were made before you joined and posted.


----------



## snakepitt1

Here is my car clubs logo. I would like to request that it be converted into a DST file so I can have it embroidered onto our clubs shirts for an upcoming Wounded Warriors charity car show. Thank you all in advance, and I hope I did this correctly.
Scott


----------



## lolinolo

I need to convert this image to dot format. I will appreciate all you can do for me.


----------



## esmit83

I went to get a new logo put on my hat & it wasn't in the correct .DST format. I'm a struggling college student trying to start up in the business world & I just can't afford it. Especially for a design I feel isn't elaborate. Can you or anyone help with this .DST conversion. Picture is attached.. I hope I'm able to receive help.. thanks in advance.


----------



## etaf

have a read here
http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/1116354-guidelines-re-requests-dst-file.html

I will move the post to this thread
http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/1036118-post-all-requests-dst-file.html


----------



## zanobie

Could someone convert this for me I need it ASAP. It's pretty simple let me know if you need a different version of this file. Thank you!


----------



## zanobie

We need this converted ASAP please! If you need a different version of the file let me know. Its a pretty simple logo. thanks!


----------



## zanobie

It is not a copyrighted image. We created it.


----------



## Rishiga

Hi I would like to get this stitched on a laptop case and the place is asking for a dst file. Im not sure if this is too detailed


----------



## SignalPunch

Rishiga said:


> Hi I would like to get this stitched on a laptop case and the place is asking for a dst file. Im not sure if this is too detailed


Yes, way too detailed and it appears to be a professionally produced photo so it very likely is copyrighted.


----------



## SignalPunch

zanobie said:


> It is not a copyrighted image. We created it.


You will need to enable email on your profile.


----------



## forlornlawngnome

Hopefully these will be easy. I can't find any good way of making a large enough font (need them to be about 4" to 4 1/4" high). If you have a better suggestion please let me know!


----------



## SignalPunch

forlornlawngnome said:


> Hopefully these will be easy. I can't find any good way of making a large enough font (need them to be about 4" to 4 1/4" high). If you have a better suggestion please let me know!


Do you need the number 09 or each separately?


----------



## forlornlawngnome

Preferably each individually. We actually need '900', it's for a robotics team's bumpers. The numbers need to be large enough to see far away (which is why the 4"+ height) and since they're so big I don't think my embroidery machine will allow all three to go at the same time. I figured I would do one, reposition and repeat. Also, lots of small stitches is better than spread out, thread isn't an issue but making sure it can stand up to a bit of a beating might be. 

I'm also open to software suggestions that will let me do it on my own, the only ones I've found so far seem to limit how big I can make the font and don't allow images :/


----------



## aaronh850

Okay so I'm getting a hat made at a embroidery shop and they say I need a dst file or its going to charge me a fee..How about do I obtain a .dst file? I have the logo in png/jpg form and need a dst..thank you for any help


----------



## CleaverX

Boom!


----------



## SignalPunch

CleaverX said:


> Boom!


Very cool!

In case folks didn't see it, there was also a DST file format listed when saved as a VIP. I couldn't see the rest of the tools but I would assume you can also change the size of the design and change the order in which the colors stitch.

A lot of these requests are for caps so keep in mind most cap frames can only stitch about 2" tall (widths vary greatly) and the stitch order should be bottom up/center out if at all possible.

For simple designs with clearly defined color edges, this program appears to work pretty well.


----------



## danggross

please help!!


----------



## soc3032

Hi,


Im in desperate need to get a JPEG image converted to a DST file. 


How can I get this done?


Its for a kids football team and to fit onto their woollen winter hats.


Thank you


----------



## gronsay

I am a noob here and trying to make a sample of a shirt and the embroiderer needs a DST file. This site is great! Can someone help me convert it with the attached PNG? I searched and searched and could not find an easy solution. The logo is going to be small on the left chest of the shirt. Thank you all.


----------



## Dhwest

Can someone help me convert this jpg to .dst so its about 2 or 2.5 inches tall?


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## SignalPunch

Dhwest said:


> Can someone help me convert this jpg to .dst so its about 2 or 2.5 inches tall?


That's too similar to a half dozen other Super D images. I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Dhwest

SignalPunch said:


> That's too similar to a half dozen other Super D images. I'll pass on this one.


I dont understand?


----------



## SignalPunch

Dhwest said:


> I dont understand?


It's too similar to copyrighted images.


----------



## RMDorsey

Hello! I am new to all of this- but I need a png file converted to dst file in order to have warm ups embroidered for my daughter's cheer squad asap. I didnt know this would be a problem until today. Is there anyone who would be able to help with this? Thank you!!!


----------



## SignalPunch

RMDorsey said:


> Hello! I am new to all of this- but I need a png file converted to dst file in order to have warm ups embroidered for my daughter's cheer squad asap. I didnt know this would be a problem until today. Is there anyone who would be able to help with this? Thank you!!!


What size, what fabric and don't forget to enable email on your forum profile.


----------



## RMDorsey

I updated my profile. It is to go on a jacket that is a poly-knit with semi-matte finish. Is that what you were asking? It is for the upper left side of a child's jacket.


----------



## Annyah87

Hi everybody i feel like i have been searching for hours then i found this thread!!! if anyone could help with this logo in to a .dst file i would be greatly appreciated i prefer the normal logo but have included a transparent version also i would like them converting to .dst and have absolutely no idea where to start








Normal logo







Transparent version


----------



## Circa58

Can I get this converted to DST please? only the Name, the Round logo wheel can be omitted

size = 3.75 max by @ 1.5 max


----------



## DaveA

There might be a copyright issues?
See http://www.leaderassembly.com/


----------



## Circa58

DaveA said:


> There might be a copyright issues?
> See http://www.leaderassembly.com/


The Logo is mine, I paid for it, the web site is mine, but I rent the web space. and the Company is mine, I am a Manufacturers Representative.

I put the web site link on in case the Logo did not show up, EnthusiCom is the guy that designed my website, but I gave them all of the artwork and pictures and verbiage etc, its really just an online Linecard


----------



## chevyguy_72

I am looking to buy some customized gifts for my family for Christmas... The company does custom embroidery on their products with a max size for 3.5in x 3.5in and it must be in a .dst file format...
I was thinking of purchasing the following but it only come in JPG... can it be converted?
Thanks
http://www.canstockphoto.com/christmas-2014-16510723.html


----------



## richie90

Is there anyone who can help me convert the attached image to a .dst file?


----------



## Memelodia

Hi Everyone,

This is my first time in a forum. I was hoping that someone would be able to help me out with converting a .pdf into a .dst for an embroidery project. 
I run a small nonprofit publishing house and I'd love to include our logo in a table cloth for the book fair. 
I've attached the 2 files that need to be converted. 
Please let me know if there's someone out there that's willing to help. I'd love to have this available by 11/19 *cutting it close

Thanks, 
Melody 
melody[at]universityofwynwood[dot]org


----------



## Memelodia

Theses are original Jai-Alai Logos we made, I own the files. 
Any help converting into .dst would be amazing. 

*fingers crossed


----------



## elijah0426

hi guys I'm new to this. I'm trying to get my logo digitized in DST format can anyone help. this is going to be for embriodery on a hat


----------



## parzy

I need a digitized image (.dst) of the attached jpg file so that I can have it embroidered to a winter vest. I can't afford to pay the extra $50-$75 conversion fee. Thanks in advance!

Note: 6 colors (red, darker red, blue, any lighter blue, yellow and black)

This will be embroidered on the left side of the vest, but I'm not sure what size, maybe 3,5" x 2.5" ?

And this is not an official logo of a company, nor a small-business, but for a bunch of youth workers for a christmas gift. Thanks.


----------



## Match_Grade

Hey guys,
First time on here and looking for some help. I'm a Veteran starting my own apparel company and need dst files of my logos for embroidery. The "MG" logo will be 2.5" x 2.5" on the front of a hat and the "bullet" will be 3" wide x 1" high on the back of the hat. Can anyone please help me!?!?


Thanks!
Alec 
Match Grade Apparel


----------



## zoomlike

Greetings,

I tried with SewArt to convert my png to a dst. file but I'm not sure if this file is correct.

I want to print my custom logo on a blank snapback cap.

The guys at the LIDS store told me they need the following:

dst. stitch file
2.5 x 2.5 inch
raised

It is for a present, so unfortunately very urgent.

I attached the png and the dst. file.









View attachment dst. file.zip


Thank you so much.

Best, Alex


----------



## plodr

Requests get posted here *Post All Requests for .DST File Conversions for Embroidery Here
*http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/1036118-post-all-requests-dst-file.html


----------



## Cookiegal

A reminder to all parties to follow the guidelines outlined in the following link:

http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/1116354-guidelines-re-requests-dst-file.html

zoomlike, you need to enable emailing from members in your profile in order to receive the file.

Noyb, I've deleted the .zip file. Please be sure to email the files as agreed previously so that attachments can't be downloaded or viewed by others and to avoid future requests to remove attachments from this thread.


----------



## zoomlike

Hey Cookiegal,

sorry and thanks. I enabled the emailing option.

Noyb, do you need anything else from me to create an dst. file with all 3 aspects?

Best, Alex
Thanks for your help


----------



## Noyb

If I'm not allowed to attach a zip ... Can't attach to a Private Message and Email is not really allowed ..
Then I don't see how I can help .. Other than to say, You didn't have a 2.5" pattern.
If I knew SewArts sizing .. I could resize the png, and you'd have digitize it all over again ...
But I have a hunch you can resize the png


----------



## Cookiegal

Noyb, what do you mean by "email is not really allowed"? This is how it was agreed we would handle sending the files.


----------



## Noyb

I'm confused .. I've been reprimanded a couple of times for suggesting to use Email for receiving/sending files over 500k.
And Ya'll can't see if I'm violating copyrights.
If the OP can use Zip .... Why not me ??


----------



## Cookiegal

Did you read the guidelines Jay?

There was concern of the .dst files getting downloaded by other people and being used for their own purposes.


----------



## zoomlike

You are not allowed to post files here, but you are allowed to send it to me via email/message


----------



## Cookiegal

zoomlike said:


> You are not allowed to post files here, but you are allowed to send it to me via email/message


Exactly. :up:

To elaborate you can post the images of the work but not attach the .zip file containing the .dst file.


----------



## Vicks-Vaporub

Hello, I would like to put this logo on the front of a hat, but i cannot find any free DST conversion softwares after searching for a few hours. any help would be appreciated. I want the logo to be white, and it is going on an all-black hat. I have uploaded the high resolution pic to imgur.


http://imgur.com/xwzt3TR


----------



## indy1988

I have created a logo for my uncle who wishes to have it embroidered on his shirts.
I am weary of any free software online for such a task and am unwilling to pay for the software since this will be a one time thing. Any suggestions for how to covert my artwork?


----------



## WayneHensley

Hi there. I am in desperate need of some help, and my search for guidance has led me here. I am a veteran that served in he 101st Airborne division, and susequently am able to get decent access to unit related paraphernalia. However, my father-in-law served in a lesser known unit, and doesn't have such access, so I try to create items for him incorporating his previous unit's insignia. This year I wanted to make an embroidered unit hat for him, since I've recently gotten one of my unit. Typically I've had no issue using sites like Zazzle, CafePress, and VistaPrint, but now that I'm trying to get something embroidered, it seems to be a huge obsticle. Would anyone be able to help me out with converting three simple images?


----------



## Cookiegal

Those images are most certainly copyrighted so we wouldn't be able to help you here as we cannot verify or accept proof that you have permission to use these images.

I suggest that you contact our member who is a professional digitizer privately if you wish to use his service:

http://forums.techguy.org/members/744470-signalpunch.html


----------



## kkeach

I need help converting a jpeg file to a dst. I've downloaded free programs, but haven't a clue how to use them. Can anyone help me with this? I'd like to have something embroidered for Christmas. Thanks!!


----------



## Jherrera2511

i need a dst files of this image for baseball caps that are being made. How am i to convert it to a dst file? Thank You


----------



## kellyj13

Hello!

I would also be very very grateful if someone could help me out! I've got a .jpg file that needs converting to a .dst file format. I'm going to put the logo on an apron for my mom for Christmas. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! As far as sizing goes, 5x5 would be ideal, or, 6x6 if someone is able. 
I don't need the white background, just the black logo & text. 

Thank you!


----------



## ohiomatt

Hi
I Need Help Converting JPEG to DST it is an Ohio Flag logo and I need it in DST format i would like to get rid of the white around the sides too but not the white in the Ohio Flag. It would be great if someone can help me this is for someones Christmas present! Thanks A lot!!


----------



## Hingle

I hope this is what you are looking for, these are free trials of the applications. 
http://amazingdesigns.com/free-downloads/free-trials


----------



## Hankgo777

I was wanting to do a hat for a friend and I can't seem to find anyway to convert this file to a dst file. Can anyone help?

Hal


----------



## ckelley

I am trying to convert photo to a dst, any help would be great.


----------



## eshoukry93

Hi all -

I'm looking to put my company logo on some polo shirts. Here is our logo. It looks like I might be able to get some help creating the dst here. I think this will just be a few colors and I do not want the white background. I'm not sure if size is important because I'm assuming they can adjust the logo size at the embroidery place but this will be my first experience.

Thanks!
Ehab


----------



## JPortillo0718

Hello, I am looking to get this design put onto the front of a hat at Lids, but don't want to spend 3x what the hat cost. Could you help me out with this?


----------



## bmault

Hi I need an .jpeg converted to a .dst to be embroidered onto a cap. the size needs to be 3 1/4 inches wide tip of the horn to tip of the horn, And 2 inches tall. Thanks TIA


----------



## topliner

Would you mind taking a look at two JPEG files I have which I would like to have converted to .DST? Both are company logo. I would like them to be 2.5 inches diameter. thanks


----------



## blakada

Need help converting any of these files types to a .DST file - please email me if anyone can convert this for me. Size is 1.50x2.75 inches [email protected]

Much appreciated.


----------



## TylerTDI

Hi there,
I am working a project with this logo. I am trying to have it embroidered and need it in a .DST format. Any help would be greatly appreciated. The ideal size would be 2" tall and 3.5-4" wide. Thanks, Tyler


----------



## connorw

Hi ,

I found this thread and am looking for someone to convert this . ai or .jpeg file to .dst so I can embroider a robe for my buddies birthday present.

I have looked a lot for options but have come along no real cheap and effective options for this one off I want to do.

I came across this feed and it looks like you guys are very helpful in this department. I hope somebody can I help me out I 
would appreciate it a ton!

File is attaced.

Thanks in Advance!

View attachment Steam Club Logo.pdf


----------



## fredericklorrain

Hi, i heard of your website from a friend and he was delighted by the efficacity of the person who converted pictures for him! 
I need help to make those two files into DST format please.
The heightXwith of the eye would be 3"x(proportional)

The heightXwidth of the mandala (genesis pattern): 2"x2"

Id really appreciate, im really hyped to get those two symbols on a cap!
thanks in advance and happy new year


----------



## bmault

The steer head is for the school district I work for. Ty


----------



## chicagobearsbdh

Looking for help in converting the attached pdf file into a .dst file. Using the same logo for a left chest design on club volleyball shirts as well as embroidery on billed caps, so if I need this in a smaller size for caps, that would be a bonus!!! I see a lot of people getting a lot of good results on this site, so I'm hoping for good results!!! NYOB seems to be the go-to person on this site!!!

Thanks for any help given!!!


----------



## connorw

connorw said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I found this thread and am looking for someone to convert this . ai or .jpeg file to .dst so I can embroider a robe for my buddies birthday present.
> 
> I have looked a lot for options but have come along no real cheap and effective options for this one off I want to do.
> 
> I came across this feed and it looks like you guys are very helpful in this department. I hope somebody can I help me out I
> would appreciate it a ton!
> 
> File is attaced.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> View attachment 237460


Hey Guys,

Still looking for help in converting this file! Can someone help me please!


----------



## nadiabm

Good morning, we are a small church in Nashville, TN and we need this file converted. Can someone please help me?


----------



## Cookiegal

vjw_65 said:


> how about an image?


There's a .pdf attachment in post no. 1370.


----------



## vjw_65

Content deleted by Administrator Cookiegal.


----------



## Augustin

Hello , 
I wanna make an embroidery on my shirt, is anyone Who can help me with convert .eps in .DST?
Please help!
Best regards,


PS : here dont let me upload the .eps file!


----------



## valis

moving to .dst to embroidery.


----------



## vjw_65

Augustin said:


> Hello ,
> I wanna make an embroidery on my shirt, is anyone Who can help me with convert .eps in .DST?
> Please help!
> Best regards,
> 
> PS : here dont let me upload the .eps file!


dst is an embroidery file used by high end embroidery machines 
anyone that has a Tajima machine to stitch this 
has the software required to digitize this design.


----------



## DawayneGaspard

Can someone tell me how I can convert this file to DST so I can get it embroidered on a hat?

Thanks!


----------



## vjw_65

There are free digitizing software programs but the will let you create
but not save or transfer just a taste of what you can do
the txt appears to be mix- stitch true type font.
However; the word productions will not stitch in that short space.
I will digitize it but you must understand the limits of a needle to stitch it
productions will be red and you must test it on like fabric 
If it fails just don't stitch the red on the hat.
BRB in an hour or so.


----------



## vjw_65

no it is not mix stitch
I will need to manually punch each stitch


----------



## Cookiegal

Is there no copyright on that company name?


----------



## vjw_65

http://www.txeproductions.com/
logo looks the same so reading the sticky as instructed has failed I have the design I can legally make the design I just can not share it.
Sorry My time is valuable cookie please e-mail me if someone wants a wedding favor or a quilt label something legal for me to spend my time.


----------



## SignalPunch

Cookiegal said:


> Is there no copyright on that company name?


And there's the problem with trying to provide free designs. I've pretty much given up on it since I can't always determine copyrights and rarely see the sticky note requirements being met. Some requests want more than one design which isn't really reasonable for a freebie.

The lack of understanding about what is necessary to create an embroidery file that looks good and stitches well is frustrating. My testing machine and software set me back about 20 grand and I can't justify spending a lot of time on free designs, especially when I have 9 or 10 quote requests in my "to do" queue.

So, I'll keep monitoring the forum but my participation may be very infrequent.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, I had discussed this with Mike and Laura before and we decided to allow the thread to continue however it's become more and more apparent that people just don't read stickies and 99% (if not more) of the requests are in violation of copyrights anyway.

So in view of this we've decided to close this thread down at least for the time being and reject any further requests for digitizing.

Duane, Noyb and Vicki we do appreciate all of the hard work that you did on these conversions for free here over the years very much.


----------

